# Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, RECAPS, WHY?



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> We were shocked – shocked, we say – when CM Punk seemingly snapped on Raw 1,000 and GTS-ed The Rock into a catatonic state after The Great One interfered following Punk’s WWE Title Match against John Cena to close the show. The Second City Saint left without another word as boos rained down upon him for the first time since the “pipe bomb,” with Rock splayed in ruin across the canvas and a thousand questions echoing in the WWE Universe’s collective mind. Elsewhere, Cena found himself on the wrong side of history, and Raw got itself the unlikeliest of General Managers by appointment of Mr. McMahon himself.
> 
> 
> *Cena cashes out*
> ...



The most intriguing thing by far I'm looking forward to is what CM Punk is going to say on Raw. When he wants to, especially as a heel with purpose, he can turn out some substantial promo work. They left me with a great hook at end last Monday so hopefully the direction Punk and the WWE Title picture goes in remains interesting.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The only thing I'm looking forward to on this show....is a Heyman promo.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looking forward to RAW 1,001. Should be good, hopefully...hopefully. Looking forward to CM, another pipebomb? New heel stable? Who knows. I'd like to see some improvements in the tag team division. Hmm, whatelse. Can't remember anything at the moment. OH YES! (YES! YES! YES!) DAT MAN D-BRYAN! What will he get up to? I'm sure AJ will have a say in that matter. AJ! Hopefully she continues her crazy whack job gimmick. I'd love to see her wear the wedding dress all the time, that would be funny LULZ!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Do I have everybody's attention now?!"


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm really lookIng forward to this show. Probably not a good idea.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Let's see how their first "regular" 3-hour Raw will turn out.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

3hrs of boredom.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

squash matches.

squash matches everywhere.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I am expecting to be disappointed, so I won't be staying up late to watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm incredibly interested in the Punk stuff but don't really care for the rest.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can't wait for Punk.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Excited for the show, should be interesting to see how they use the new 3 hour concept.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Interesting to see how WWE manage to fill 3 hours of raw now that they have to do it every week. Im not getting my hopes up


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really interested in what Punk's doing, but don't really care much for anything else tbh. Even Lesnar/HHH didn't really capture me last week. Honestly I was more entertained by Heyman/Stephanie's "brawl" than Lesnar/HHH's. Meh. Maybe this week will be better with that feud.

But other than that, don't know how I'm gonna stay interested the full 3 hours.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



> "I'm the best in the world blah, blah, blah"
> 
> *Calls The Rock by his first name, then talks about how he's been overlooked by the fans and management as champion*
> 
> ...


LOL......


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If this Punk angle really does wonders, then I could see Punk main eventing Summerslam. Does anybody know if Lesnar will be on RAW this Monday?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



AthenaMark said:


> LOL......


Go crawl back into your ratings thread. Your ignorance isn't wanted here.

Curious if we'll see a Miz promo or something this week. He's sort of getting back on track even though I'm not the biggest fan of his.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Very interested in seeing Punk go ape shit again. Couldn't give a flying fuck about anything else. 

3 Hour Punk Shoot. I'm sure he could fill that time no problem.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh I don't like the sound of AJ forcing Daniel Bryan to compete in impossible to win matches.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Your right. I could care less about something that will be so obvious. I do, however, care about AJ's hijinks and what the real best in the industry, Daniel Bryan, will have to endure. The rest of the 3 hours? HHH looking like Superman while his wife is supposed to be a role model even though she's been exposed as a bully by source after source. More Ryback garbage. McMahon comedy fillers which is never good since the guy is almost 70 years old and continues to go off balance. Cena's goofy little promo where no sells the importance of the MITB. Yeah...it's up to AJ and D Bryan to carry this shit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Brye said:


> Go crawl back into your ratings thread. Your ignorance isn't wanted here.
> 
> Curious if we'll see a Miz promo or something this week. He's sort of getting back on track even though I'm not the biggest fan of his.


Yeah most likely, he cut a promo on Smackdown and will probably do on RAW as well. The show is 3 hours so they could at least fill in time for the IC Champion which looks to be more cared about than the US Champion.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm just going to ignore the fact that the new RAW stage is from a previous ppv. I can't wait to see the new opening and if they can maintain 3 hours. Also no more stables, not for a while, we don't need to see super cena overcome the odds again.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan will probably cut a promo and then AJ comes out and sends out Kane and Big Show for a handicap match, AJ does the YES chants as she heads back. This might be Daniel Bryans faith for a few weeks or months.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm gonna be watching AJ like a hawk. lol Seriously thou, the Punk fallout should be great.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Will most likely watch the punk promo and then go to bed. Only thing I care about


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Interested to see the first 3 hour regular Raw, not expecting much or getting my hopes up though. The followup to Punk's actions is the main thing I'm anticipating.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looking forward to the Punk promo see which direction there heading into with this, the sick of 2nd fiddle to Cena, not playing by the rules anymore, or a NWO poison stable with a couple of the new guys and wasted generation... 

The AJ thing is a smart move allowing for her to be a tweener GM depending which show of the month it is..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk did it for Rikishi, he did it for the people.

Man it's going to be a good show tommorrow, 3 fucking hours too!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I estimate in about 6 mo's to a year the 3 hour RAW format will be changed back to 2 hours. It's just too much.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's going to be so great if WWE makes this 3 hour format last for 2 years or longer, that will tell all the nay-sayers.

It's possible, I think 1-2 years is a lock for the 3 hour shows.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW is D-Bry


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



AthenaMark said:


> Your right. I could care less about something that will be so obvious. I do, however, care about AJ's hijinks and what the real best in the industry, Daniel Bryan, will have to endure. The rest of the 3 hours? HHH looking like Superman while his wife is supposed to be a role model even though she's been exposed as a bully by source after source. More Ryback garbage. McMahon comedy fillers which is never good since the guy is almost 70 years old and continues to go off balance. Cena's goofy little promo where no sells the importance of the MITB. Yeah...it's up to AJ and D Bryan to carry this shit.


Why don't you go whine somewhere else. No one gives two shits about your opinion on this site.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You do. You quoted me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Man I am excited for this raw. hoping Punk is actually heel, I want him giving a promo but I think he woukd get crazy heat cutting Batista silent promo. Crowd and iwc would hate him. Also anxious to see how wwe uses 3 hours now that the legends and oldies are gone


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Man I am excited for this raw. *hoping Punk is actually heel*, I want him giving a promo but I think he woukd get crazy heat cutting Batista silent promo. Crowd and iwc would hate him. Also anxious to see how wwe uses 3 hours now that the legends and oldies are gone


You just gave me flashbacks of 2006 when Punk turned heel and the following week turned back into a face, fuck that better not happen tommorrow.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This show is just about, if not more important than Raw 1000


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk needs to do a silent promo if they actually want him to turn completely heel. Letting him cut a fantastic promo, no matter how vicious, is just going to cement him as a tweener at _best_. If you let Punk talk, people will cheer for him. Simple as that. Too much talent there.

Not to be too smarky, but the main thing I'm looking forward to on this show is just the general trainwreck factor of the first "regular" three hour show with no gimmicks to carry it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Adramelech said:


> *Punk needs to do a silent promo if they actually want him to turn completely heel. Letting him cut a fantastic promo, no matter how vicious, is just going to cement him as a tweener at best. If you let Punk talk, people will cheer for him. Simple as that. Too much talent there.
> *
> Not to be too smarky, but the main thing I'm looking forward to on this show is just the general trainwreck factor of the first "regular" three hour show with no gimmicks to carry it.


Just when people are fading away from the "Punk is a Jericho wanna-be" thing, you're asking for it to be brought up again?

If that happens Punk will just look terrible, not because it's not a good idea but because he's already seen as a Jericho wanna be many, and doing that really wouldn't help his case.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ogorodnikov said:


> squash matches.
> 
> squash matches everywhere.


As long as they're not Brodus Clay dancing with the kids squash matches, best raw ever potential.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The extra hour of Raw = sooo many more commercials... 1 more squash match... 2 backstage promos... 1 drink for Cole and King to advertise...


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The show will be great if this happens. (Not necessarily organised)

1. Discussing AJ situation as a GM with Lawler and Cole.
2. Jericho vs Dolph Ziggler, after that they talk for further storyline development. 
3. ADR vs Sin Cara vs Hunico for a IC or US titles #1 contender match.
4. Kane/Undertaker vs some tag team.
5. Show/Tensai vs Clay/Henry.
6. John Cena vs Daniel Bryan - Submission match, AJ as Ref.
7. Heath Slater jobbing to a legend.
8. Wade Barrett Returns. 
9. Mick Foley segment with The Miz and with Dean Ambrose debut who will cut a promo to Foley.
10. Austin or Edge returns.
11. Orton returns vs Mysterio vs Christian.
12. Brock Lesnar/Heyman/Steph/Trips storyline.
13. Mainevent Cm Punk cuts an Epic promo with Vince coming and with someone else interrupting.

Edited.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

July 30th? 


Happy birthday to ▲E, happy birthday to ▲E...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Only interested in seeing what Punk has to say but there's no way I can endure 2.5+ hours of Tout and squash matches to see it since whatever he does will probably be last


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Green Light said:


> Only interested in seeing what Punk has to say but there's no way I can endure 2.5+ hours of Tout and squash matches to see it since whatever he does will probably be last


Totally forgot about that Tout shit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk's the only reason to watch, as always.


----------



## F0XHOUND (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Any chance Lesnar will appear?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



F0XHOUND said:


> Any chance Lesnar will appear?


Yap, he will.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can't wait for the show to see how everything developes. Excited for Punk.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was trying to say something positive like "Punk is not the only thing interesting" but then I thought...thats right. He is the only thing interesting. Christ Raw is depressing right now. At least impact is entertaining me a lot recently


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*









LOL brilliant. Saw this on tumblr


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



> In his first match since flooring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson with a clothesline and subsequent Go to Sleep on Raw 1,000, CM Punk appeared a babyface at Saturday's SmackDown live event at Freedom Hall Civic Center in Johnson City, Tennessee. He retained the WWE Championship in a Triple Threat Match against Daniel Bryan and Kane. Attendees largely ignored his apparent heel turn on Monday as he was loudly cheered throughout the match.


Source - Lords of Pain

Good, hopefully he doesn't go full heel.


----------



## h930651 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i can imagine some sort of Olympic type segment with santonio morella and brodus clay to fill up the first hour of raw
or some Olympic style battle royal that will go on for 45 minutes and of course, we both know Sheamus will be the winner of.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rated R™ said:


> Just when people are fading away from the "Punk is a Jericho wanna-be" thing, you're asking for it to be brought up again?
> 
> If that happens Punk will just look terrible, not because it's not a good idea but because he's already seen as a Jericho wanna be many, and doing that really wouldn't help his case.


I see where you're coming from, but Jericho didn't exactly invent not talking. I'm just saying that's the only way Punk is going to get real heel heat out of this. If you let him cut a regular promo about being held back and Rock/Cena being overrated, his fanbase is just going to like him more for it.

I was thinking more Batista style anyway.






Promo starts a few minutes in.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So...AJ was named GM for the sole purpose of further shitting on Daniel Bryan? Seems that way to me based on the way they worded their preview.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk explaining his actions from last week dropping a PIPEBOMB. That's all I care about.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



mrchordproductions said:


> I was trying to say something positive like "Punk is not the only thing interesting" but then I thought...thats right. He is the only thing interesting. Christ Raw is depressing right now. At least impact is entertaining me a lot recently


It's getting better though. I'm interested in Lesnar/Triple H too and...uh...yea that's really it other than Punk at the moment.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Im really looking forward to the extra hour of Brodus Clay dancing, tout plug, Hornswoggle and Santino's hillarious antics, recaps, a Ryback squash match, tout plug, a Swagger job match, more recaps, Be a star commercial, Cena is great commercial, another tout plug, finished off with a backstage segment involving the great Khali! :frustrate


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Adramelech said:


> I see where you're coming from, but Jericho didn't exactly invent not talking. I'm just saying that's the only way Punk is going to get real heel heat out of this. If you let him cut a regular promo about being held back and Rock/Cena being overrated, his fanbase is just going to like him more for it.
> 
> I was thinking more Batista style anyway.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that was 2 years ago, nobody remembered that when Jericho showed up, Punk does that tommorrow night, everyone will have a flashback of Jericho right away.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



moonmop said:


> So...AJ was named GM for the sole purpose of further shitting on Daniel Bryan? Seems that way to me based on the way they worded their preview.


It seemed that way to me as well. Their feud seems to be continuing and this might just be another chapter. This is sorta like Stephanie vs Chris Jericho, but with Daniel Bryan losing more and less insults.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looking forward to the Lesnar storyline going into another gear. Punk is just going to do another 'shoot' and it may be good, but it doesn't interest me that much.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



AthenaMark said:


> > "I'm the best in the world blah, blah, blah"
> >
> > *Calls The Rock by his first name, then talks about how he's been overlooked by the fans and management as champion*
> >
> ...


Pretty much. It was ridiculous the first time after WWE gave him 6 world titles, 2 MITBs, feuds with top guys, etc etc. But now? it's just on a new level, this is not a heel promo, this is comedy because they gave him EVERYTHING you can give to a wrestler, yes, including main event opportunities but he failed to draw so they pushed him down the card like every reasonable company will do in any industry. Now he's going to whine and cry about it instead of facing facts? Even in kayfabe land, without all the drawing talk, they pushed AJ, a NXT character above him and he looked like a fool in this program every time she was "ahead" of him and Bryan in every segment. 

I hope that the Lesnar/Heyman/HHH program is good, because they almost killed it with the HHH/Brock brawl. I expect Lesnar to kill HBK on the Shawn Michaels appreciation night next week. This week. I don't think Lesnar is there, so it's probably another Heyman/HHH segment.

When you think about it, Vince is really a genius, he did the greatest heel turn of all time. In two weeks, there wouldn't be one viewer who is not going to hate him for the 3 hours concept. It felt too long even on RAW 1000, a show with mega star power.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rock316AE said:


> Pretty much. It was ridiculous the first time after WWE gave him 6 world titles, 2 MITBs, feuds with top guys, etc etc. But now? it's just on a new level, this is not a heel promo, this is comedy because they gave him EVERYTHING you can give to a wrestler, yes, including main event opportunities but he failed to draw so they pushed him down the card like every reasonable company will do in any industry. Now he's going to whine and cry about it instead of facing facts? Even in kayfabe land, without all the drawing talk, they pushed AJ, a NXT character above him and he looked like a fool in this program every time she was "ahead" of him and Bryan in every segment.
> 
> I hope that the Lesnar/Heyman/HHH program is good, because they almost killed it with the HHH/Brock brawl. I expect Lesnar to kill HBK on the Shawn Michaels appreciation night next week. This week. I don't think Lesnar is there, so it's probably another Heyman/HHH segment.
> 
> When you think about it, Vince is really a genius, he did the greatest heel turn of all time. In two weeks, there wouldn't be one viewer who is not going to hate him for the 3 hours concept. It felt too long even on RAW 1000, a show with mega star power.


I have to agree with you, it dragged on. I think that if they just add in some more matches, maybe develop some interesting feuds, it could be saved. But really this 3 hour deal is the worst idea Vince has had since the XFL. I think it's time for HHH to take power.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can't wait for the revolution to start!!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Actually I am very interested in tomorrow's RAW.

- Can't wait for CM Punk's first promo as heel again. (Punk is more interesting as heel.) Cult of Personality doesn't fit him now that he's heel. I will mark out if he came out with his 'Miseria Cantare' theme. If not MC then I would like it to be 'This fire Burns'

- AJ as the GM is a weird choice, but I am interested in seeing where they go from here. 

- Interested to see how they manage 3 hours. I hope they don't have multiple squashes but I can see them happening. Would love for a cruiserweight division to be introduced with the return of the cruiserweight title! Would love if they continued the Heath Slater vs Legend Storyline!

(Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> But really this 3 hour deal is the worst idea Vince has had since the XFL.


It wasn't Vince McMahon's idea, it was a decision that USA made, which WWE had fought for months but finally was forced to cave-in on.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Continue the boring Cena/Show feud into Summerslam, I don't care enough to see either in a title match come for that PPV.

If Punk comes out a heel and is dropping pipebombs, I'm going to guess Orton's music hits and Punk ends up eating an RKO and we have our WWE title match for Summerslam.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

In b4 Punk comes out in a suit to solidify his heel turn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I still remember the interview from like 12 years ago where Vince McMahon says _two hours_ is too long for a wrestling show, and he says he wishes that they could do 90-minute TV shows because that was the perfect length. So, no, the three-hour Raw deal wasn't Vince's idea at all. USA has been wanting this forever.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Man oh man. Here I was thinking this...ahem...'audacious' decision was the brainchild of the WWE. I do feel for them in this situation. A weekly three hour running time is ridiculous.

You never know though. Maybe, just maybe it will encourage Vince to give the writers more breathing room with the copious amounts of material. Either that, or the ideas churned out will contain a little more substance on all levels of the show (yes, midcard included). Surely they don't think they can throw an hours worth of advertisements in there and expect fans to stick by it through the whole thing.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I felt exhausted as fuck watching the 1000. Ep live. No No, gonna watch it the day after.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I just want to see if Punk is gonna do the "I'm a snake" promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*






Bring this version of Punk back plz.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Will this be an good show if not WWE could be in big trouble with these three shows in the future.If they are not careful the company could end up like WCW,if two things happen Raw ratings go down because of three hours being an drag for some fans,reason number two if the new network that will be launched fails.if their was an rival company on the level of WWE right now they could of taken advantage,just like WWF did against WCW when Nitro went three hours and kill them in the ratings and in the product.Three can be an good thing if used right thought it could allow for more time for new feuds to develop,TV time for the likes of Sandow and an debuting Dean Ambrose.It could help add prestige to the IC title and US title if those champions are given time and also give time to the tag division.Then their will be enough time for stars like Punk and Cena no need to rush and three show their is plenty of time for everything,this could give the show an better structure with enough time and no need to rush things,this could end in two ways lets hope it dose more good than harm.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tonight is definitely the big one. Last week's 1000th episode gave fans a reminder of how good things used to be. Tonight the legends won't be there to carry the show and it will be all about building the year's big storylines (Punk's heel turn, HHH vs Lesnar and AJ as GM) and showing there's enough quality on the current roster to fill a 3 hour show. Sadly, I'm expecting most of the extra hour to be used up on advert breaks and lame comedy segments....


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Deffo looking forward to Punk, though it will probably be more about Rock challenging at RR than being 2nd fiddle to Cena.

Also interested to see how Jericho and Ziggler progress. I'm liking the way they are setting it up. Jericho's being heeled into facedom. He wants to be a heel, but Ziggler keeps out-heeling him.

The reluctant face will suit Y2J, for a while anyway.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope Punk really turns heel and not trying to get away with this, because I have high expectations for Heel punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm not staying up for this. 3 hours is just too long and I'm not staying up until 4 for touts and commercials lol. I'm expecting Punk to knock this out of the park tonight though. He basically has to. I'm nowhere near as hyped or as interested in this as I should be but that could all change depending on what happens later on. No Brock/HHH in the little preview thing is total shit. They had an intense encounter last week and they need to keep that momentum rolling, not give them the fucking week off. I want to see what Miz gets up to and other than that Raw is pretty meh tbh. It will be interesting to see how they handle the first proper 3 hour Raw, how they set out the show etc and if any younger guys get utilized with all that time but I honest to God think this is a bad idea and I hope it doesn't last very long. AJ as GM does nothing for me either. 

It's amazing, huh? Last week I could not wait for Raw and this week I'm barely giving a shit about more than 1 or 2 things.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HHH is there. Brock isn't. But is next week. That's happens when a guy is contracted to little dates.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's just stupid. They were simmering for ages because Brock wasn't there. Then he comes back and they finally boiled over and got great momentum and now Brock's out for a week again lol. Brock to go to Connecticut and F5 THE KIDS plz.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Put's HHH kids in the Brock lock while Heyman screams "HARDER BROCK!!" :hhh


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Probably going to be awful, not sure if I'll even watch the whole show(and that might be a permanent thing for me now), and I'm never that pessimistic. Fuck you, USA.



NearFall said:


> "Do I have everybody's attention now?!"


:mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Completely forgot about Randy's return tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HHH's kids to bury Brock's kids :buried


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Starbuck said:


> It's just stupid. They were simmering for ages because Brock wasn't there. Then he comes back and they finally boiled over and got great momentum and now Brock's out for a week again lol. Brock to go to Connecticut and F5 THE KIDS plz.


"Aurora, Murphy, and Vaughn, do you feel this feeling right now? I'm the reason you're feeling this feeling that you're feeling right now, and at SummerSlam, I'm going to make your daddy feel this feeling that you're feeling right now. Do you feel it?"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> "Aurora, Murphy, and Vaughn, do you feel this feeling right now? I'm the reason you're feeling this feeling that you're feeling right now, and at SummerSlam, I'm going to make your daddy feel this feeling that you're feeling right now. Do you feel it?"


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why do I think Cena will now be feuding with Show still whilst Orton returns for Punk?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"My daddy is bigger than your daddy" 

"I'll get my daddy to beat up your daddy"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"My daddy has a penis tattoo on his chest"

"My daddy's nose buries your daddy's nose"

"My daddy fights in UFC"

"My daddy can fire your daddy"

8*D


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Let's stop talking about our daddy's, let's start talking about our mummy's"

"My mummy has bigger tits than your mummy"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"My mummy can fire your mummy too, ha, I still win, WWE > UFC, youreeeeee fireedddddd"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Your bitch mummy did fire my mummy"

"Yeah, and your bitch mummy tried to sue my bastard grandaddy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Fucking hell they really ought to get Steph and Sable fully involved in this. So much history going all the way back to Sable being a valet for one Mr. Helmsley lol. Those Lesnar's sure like to fucking sue people. Heyman will come out tonight and slap another lawsuit on them and all I bet. GET YOUR LEGAL BATTLES OFF MY WRESTLING SHOW.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There could actually do a lawyer tag team match at SummerSlam. The three people in my sig being HHH lawyers.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton will return tonight too... it's gonna be a great night


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> There could actually do a lawyer tag team match at SummerSlam. The three people in my sig being HHH lawyers.


Nah. I'm still hoping for that Unsanctioned Ball Pit Match tbh. HHH/Steph/Kids vs. Brock/Sable/Kids vs. Heyman/Wife/Kids. BOOK IT.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Starbuck said:


> Nah. I'm still hoping for that Unsanctioned Ball Pit Match tbh. HHH/Steph/Kids vs. Brock/Sable/Kids vs. Heyman/Wife/Kids. BOOK IT.


Hahaha.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

First normal 3 hour Raw. I'm going to be positive about this because there is no reason to be negative.

Waiting for CM Punk and hopefully AJ does well as GM.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Expecting Punk to still get cheered more than Cena.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Main thing tonight is what Punk will say about his actions agaisn't the Rock.


Randy returning will be great.

AJ GM thing and What the Hell happens to Daniel Bryan??


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

CM Punk needs to explain himself tonight. What he did to The Rock last week was nothing but shocking and disgraceful.

Disgusting.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Still real to you?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Pasab said:


> Still real to you?


Yes.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> CM Punk needs to explain himself tonight. What he did to The Rock last week was nothing but shocking and disgraceful.
> 
> Disgusting.


Its horrible. Other Punk fans need to be like me and realise Punk getting a match with da GOAT is great. Punk GTSing Rocky is like Joey Barton breaking Messi or Ballotellis leg. Unacceptable behaivour, to quote his tweet.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wish I could go to the show tonight. Damn, I wait a year and a half for WWE to come back to Cincinnati and when they finally do, they come rolling in with what looks like the best show they've brought here in years and I can't go. Figures. Anyway, looking forward to what Punk has to say and seeing the next chapter of Ziggler/Jericho.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm really just gonna watch for a Heyman appearance.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> CM Punk needs to explain himself tonight. What he did to The Rock last week was nothing but shocking and disgraceful.
> 
> Disgusting.


Rock shouldn't have stuck his nose in Punk's business. Big Show's lucky Punk was still a bit out of it when he interfered or he would've whipped his ass too.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Carcass said:


> Rock shouldn't have stuck his nose in Punk's business. Big Show's lucky Punk was still a bit out of it when he interfered or he would've whipped his ass too.


Punk just left John Cena for dead. Rock was just doing the right thing.

CM Punk wont get away with this. He'll PAY!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Except no one can make him pay. He's already made Cena his bitch countless times, Show doesn't even really have a problem with Punk anymore, and Rock got hit so hard in the face with that GTS he's too scared to show up anymore. He'll convince AJ that it was all on Rock, so she won't be punishing him either. Punk's gonna get away with this.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guarantee you, that Santino gets the most TV time, ala filler.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here's hoping for an Ambrose sighting. Of course, he appeared for dark matches on both of the last Ohio shows I attended, so I'll probably see him one way or another.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wonder how Cena gets a rematch, they should have a tournament for number 1 contender. Unless AJ just gives him the rematch, which would mean AJ is against Punk. If that happens, I can see Punk and Bryan teaming up at some point.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yet another Daniel Bryan losing streak. Maybe he and Jack Swagger can team up and be managed by JR and get embarrassed every week.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The Redeemer said:


> *Wonder how Cena gets a rematch*, they should have a tournament for number 1 contender. Unless AJ just gives him the rematch, which would mean AJ is against Punk. If that happens, I can see Punk and Bryan teaming up at some point.


Probably because he technically won last week.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The show sounds like it could be good and hopefully it is but I'm" a bit confused as to why they're not advertising the return of Randy Orton. Surely a star of his stature deserves some type of video package or two.

I'm" guessing they go with Cena/Punk/Show @ SummerSlam in a Triple Threat, storyline wise it would probably make the most sense.


----------



## msplash9 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Will brock be there this week?


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So who else is really fucking scared of tonight's Raw?

I know I am. 

AJ is now general manager. :shocked: :no: I just can't believe that. The magnitude of that hasn't even fully sunk in yet. Laurenaitis was pretty awful but ... this? I can't believe I'm getting ready to scream "Come back, Johnny. Come back! We didn't mean it, we were only fooling!"

This announcement was hands down the worst part of RAW 1000 and probably the year for me. I sat in complete disbelief when I first saw it. The kind of disbelief you'd have if some guy just walked up to you, whipped it out, and started pissing on your shoes.

What the fuck happened by the way? It's like the creative team suddenly has this raging hard on for AJ and forgot the rest of the Diva's even existed.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



msplash9 said:


> Will brock be there this week?


Damn son 4 years on this forum and two posts.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess we'll see where they're really going with Punk tonight. I'm still not screaming heel until I see something definitive. I love WWE.com's set-ups for the show, but we all know Cena's gonna shrug off failing to win the title off MitB like he shrugs off everything else. He'll likely be focused on Punk and/or Show. 

I'm only REALLY excited to see how they push the Bork/HHH feud now that the match is confirmed. Last week was awesome and got me interested again, so I hope there's some solid follow up. AJ as GM can be good or really bad, depends on where they wanna go with it. If it's just gonna be revenge on D-Bry, they're really wasting the role big time, if they're going to actually do something with her, then I'm interested. Also hoping for some Jericho/Ziggler stuff.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Randy Orton will probably return during the Punk promo.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Probably because he technically won last week.


Yeah, but AJ is the GM, so logic like that doesn't compute.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Last week's show was a loaded lineup, I'll wait to judge how they handle these three hour shows until after this week - as this week's show just has most of the regular roster instead of a bunch of former stars as well as them. This show should have more storyline development, and while they do have alot to put in the show - it remains to be seen if they'll have enough to fill up the whole show without a bunch of squash matches. This week's show will likely start out with AJ coming out and announcing a main event, and possibly Daniel Bryan's match for the night, and it will also feature Orton's return, hopefully a Ziggler/Jericho exchange, and Punk's first comments since last week. On paper it seems decent, but I'm doubting it will be enough to maintain interest for the full three hours - I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton to come out at the end of the show and RKO Punk :buried


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Marty Vibe said:


> Randy Orton will probably return during the Punk promo.


Yes, then AJ gives him a match with Orton at Summerslam for the title, Orton wins, and the AGE OF ORTON BEGINS!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ's gonna come out during Punk's promo and announce he will be defending his title against a surprise opponent, out come Randy Orton! Punk goes to take his shirt off at the beginning of the match and BAM! RKO Out of nowhere, Orton pins him and wins the title within 7 seconds beating Diesel's record!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Actually forgot about Orton. I want him to RKO Sheaums and pick up where he left off with him. They're probably gonna say it's because of Jericho why he was gone.


----------



## msplash9 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Damn son 4 years on this forum and two posts.


Does that mean i dont deserve an answer?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You'd think it'd be a lot easier with three hours to build up a PPV card, but knowing WWE it'll probably be filled with a lot more pointless segments and squash matches. Hopefully I'm wrong on that and we get some good Summerslam build up. Looking forward to what Punk does anyway.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There must be a slight possibility of Wade Barrett tonight as well?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Like others have said in this topic, I also expect Orton to start a feud with Punk tonight. Then it will probably lead into a triple threat match at SummerSlam between Punk vs. Orton vs. Cena.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I want to see if Orton comes back tonight. If he does, praying he goes back to 2009-10 Orton.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Charmqn said:


> I want to see if Orton comes back tonight. If he does, praying he goes back to 2009-10 Orton.


Make that 2003-2004 Orton.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton to RKO Punk and Cena. Maybe even Big Show if he is in the ring.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Staying up for this just to hear from Punk. There is a real buzz with both the Punk heel turn and Brock/Triple H coming off the back of RAW 1000. I hope they keep this up.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

First time in ages that i've been properly excited for Raw (Other than last week of course), only to find out that boring meat-head is coming back from his suspension. Bollocks.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok WWE you have 3 hours 3 HOURS lets see some midcard feuds made and ones in place progressed Ziggler Vs Jericho, Kane, Bryan, AJ and maybe Rey involved?, Sandow Ryder, Santino Cesaro, get AW on the mic and get tag teams back on track and please PLEASE DO CM PUNK RIGHT DON'T TURN HIM HEEL.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> CM Punk needs to explain himself tonight. What he did to The Rock last week was nothing but shocking and disgraceful.
> 
> Disgusting.





Pasab said:


> Still real to you?


Ha! We should have a kayfabe night where we're all in super mark mode. :ex:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What does Orton have to do with Punk and this storyline in general? No thanks, keep him away from this angle. Have him job to Punk another time.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah if anything 3 hours a week now, WWE have to have a full card for PPV's a week heading in, no excuses. just thinking of the 3 hours feels long and drawn out.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Rikishi to come out and beat up Punk to defend The Rock's honour.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Expecting it to be Cena/Punk/Big Show at Summerslam.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Some alternate shots of entrances at Raw 1000










(Larger size)

Undertaker
Kane
D-Generation X

The Kane one in particular, if you can photoshop out some of the camera flashes in the background, makes for a damn good desktop wallpaper.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Expecting it to be Cena/Punk/Big Show at Summerslam.


Eugh.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not really looking forward to RAW. Was expecting them to try and create a new era at RAW 1000 but just pandered to the Attitude era instead since they know they don't have a star studded roster anymore. No new WWE title, no new shake ups other than Punk going back heel after his face run as champion did mediocre. meh. 3 hours of midcarders who will never amount to anything and recaps.....not sure if i'll watch or just breeze through it on youtube.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

do you guys think the legends thing with slater will carry on. if not wwe should push him


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



msplash9 said:


> Will brock be there this week?


No, Hunter is advertised this week by Lesnar isn't until next week. At least that's what local advertising states.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anyone think Creative will explain this?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



iHoneyBea said:


> Anyone think Creative will explain this?


Hornswoggle.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

White coats coming after Kane again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



iHoneyBea said:


> Anyone think Creative will explain this?


I'm guessing the explanation will be that those guys were psychiatric employees waiting for the wedding to be over, because Bryan was going to have AJ committed to an asylum. That is probably the stupid explanation wwe will have in order to keep Bryan heel and justify the incoming burial at the hands of AJ.


----------



## msplash9 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> No, Hunter is advertised this week by Lesnar isn't until next week. At least that's what local advertising states.


Thanks bro .. Brock should be there


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol Punk will come out and spew his angst, yawn. Nothing to look forward to in this show, might youtube it for a few segments. 3 hours will be a disaster.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



THANOS said:


> I'm guessing the explanation will be that those guys were psychiatric employees waiting for the wedding to be over, because Bryan was going to have AJ committed to an asylum. That is probably the stupid explanation wwe will have in order to keep Bryan heel and justify the incoming burial at the hands of AJ.


That's what I figured was gonna happened until they did the whole GM twist. Then it was never mentioned again and I wanted to know if they were gonna serve some kind of purpose to the storyline.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Because Punk is a douche.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hopefully we get more Rock.

He should be able to get some sort of reaction for Punk, even if he has to practically beg the crowd to cheer/boo/chant for Punk.

AJ ought to be good. 

I can't wait for Brock's tout of "I WILL FIGHT YOU AND MAKE PISS RUN DOWN YOUR LEGS x 4".

Orton coming back so maybe throw him with Bryan for a chance to give us a decent match with Bryan.

Other than that, I'm looking for to an extra hour of advertising/comedy.

Or maybe, just maybe: Ryback WILL BE IN TWO MATCHES.

Or just put Bryan against Ryback.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wwe will like have the fan vote on who get a tag tag team title shot on raw tonight.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



THANOS said:


> I'm guessing the explanation will be that those guys were psychiatric employees waiting for the wedding to be over, because Bryan was going to have AJ committed to an asylum. That is probably the stupid explanation wwe will have in order to keep Bryan heel and justify the incoming burial at the hands of AJ.


Sorry, but how is that a "stupid explanation"? It makes complete sense and was already foreshadowed on television. Daniel Bryan is a heel who blames AJ for all of his losses. His plan was to marry her and use his power as her husband to have her committed. He said "After tonight, I'll have everything I've ever wanted." *heel smile* at the wedding.

You might not like that development, but it's not stupid. In fact, it's logical progression. Stupid would be pulling the camera back to reveal the men in white coats preparing a huge cake for Hornswoggle, who is just off camera pulling a series of levers while wearing a stovepipe hat.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anyone want to take on the task of timing all the replays, commercials & Tout stuff? Guarantee it's at least an hour of stuff tonight.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

For me in the UK three hours will seem like hell will stay up tonight to see how it is,if the show is bad I can't stay up to watch it from 1am to 4am if only Raw came on in the UK at like 8PM or 9PM instead of me staying up to watch it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Three hours every week is just way too much. Last week felt like a really long time and that was a good show. If RAW is shit one week then it's gonna be HELL.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> Anyone want to take on the task of timing all the replays, commercials & Tout stuff? Guarantee it's at least an hour of stuff tonight.



ChallengeAccepted.jpg


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Walk-In said:


> Anyone want to take on the task of timing all the replays, commercials & Tout stuff? Guarantee it's at least an hour of stuff tonight.


It's typically around 45 minutes for a regular two hour Raw. With the pressure of having to fill three hours, I bet we'll easily break the 1 hour 15 minute mark, maybe higher. Wouldn't be surprised if literally half the show was filler and commercials.

Watching Raw live every Monday has been a tradition for me that has stayed consistent even now that I DVR virtually everything I watch. I really don't think I can do that anymore.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Also completely forgot about Orton. Couldn't care less about his return, hopefully he stays on SD!

Unfortunately I haven't forgot about Orton marks, looking forward to their return even less.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Long as Orton does something explosive, I'm chillin.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*So excited about Raw only for one reason, Randy Orton returning. *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Adramelech said:


> It's typically around 45 minutes for a regular two hour Raw. With the pressure of having to fill three hours, I bet we'll easily break the 1 hour 15 minute mark, maybe higher. Wouldn't be surprised if literally half the show was filler and commercials.
> 
> Watching Raw live every Monday has been a tradition for me that has stayed consistent even now that I DVR virtually everything I watch. I really don't think I can do that anymore.


I have never timed everything before but I know the commercials themselves are usually at exactly half an hour during a normal 2-hour show. Not counting the overrun.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope he'll cut a promo. :troll


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck Orton, I hope they job him out to Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Medo said:


> *So excited about Raw only for one reason, Randy Orton returning. *


Exactly this. It's all I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hoping WWE can make the most out of 3 hours... Let's build some mid-card storylines and give the Divas some time.

Looking forward to tonight--


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton's back tonight? Sweet. Hope he stays face though. WWE can't book heels for shit, plus he's probably done the best in-ring stuff of his career in the past year and a half. I can't go back to "SLOW AND METHODICAL~" sprinkled with chinlocks of doom.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck Randy Orton, when does big-shit Mizzark come back?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If Randy can put on those same awesome matches he did last year than I'm" all for Orton coming back. Orton's year in 2011 is underrated IMO. He's been gone for what seems like forever but their are a good list of guys there he can work with... that is, if he returns as a babyface.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Forget Randy, when does Mark Henry come back?!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



> Opening segment of RAW will be WWE champion CM Punk giving a promo explaining what happened at the end of Raw 1000 and why he attacked The Rock.


source: pwinsider


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope Orton can still remember his name after all those drugs, we might have no promo from him otherwise


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> I hope Orton can still remember his name after all those drugs, we might have no promo from him otherwise


If he does we can expect it to go a little like this,

"I am the viper......but....more...important...ly.........My name.......is......randy...orton"


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Whats with all the Orton hate? He gives good promo's, puts on fantastic matches, and the crowd loves him. I do think his character has gotten slightly stale, but I'm hoping he'll be a heel upon his return.

What i'm looking forward to tonight is the following:

- NO SQUASHES! Well, that's probably too much to ask for, just keep them to a minimum!

- Midcard feuds, with a 3 hour show they really need to get these going.

- Orton's return.

- CM Punks pipebomb.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looking forward to watching this. Tomorrow afternoon, that is. Not worth staying up for, IMO.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not really interested in what Punk has to say tbh.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Looking forward to watching this. Tomorrow afternoon, that is. Not worth staying up for, IMO.


What's the start time for RAW in Pittsburgh?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck it, watching live since I'm free tom. 

So Punk to open up like expected.

#RandyHeelorRiot


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I have got SKY back on my tv Yes!. So will watch it on the TV for the first time in over 2 weeks lol.

Anyway. I will start watching this at 2am then skip throught it all (mostly).


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



O10101 said:


> Whats with all the Orton hate? He gives good promo's, puts on fantastic matches, and the crowd loves him. I do think his character has gotten slightly stale, but I'm hoping he'll be a heel upon his return.


He does a "sickkkkkk bro" RKO spot in big matches which make him look awesome but it is the same old shit. He is closing fast on Super-Cena whereby he wins 90% of matches and when he loses it is once in a blue moon cleanly, yet this ducks under the radar.

His promo work is terrible unless he is a legend killer

maybe it is his gimmick, probably so but he flat out sucks ass right now.

Plus its well documented he is a cunt.

If he returns as a heel though I'll be happy :barkley2


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



THANOS said:


> source: pwinsider


And wwe.com.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> He does a "sickkkkkk bro" RKO spot in big matches which make him look awesome but it is the same old shit. He is closing fast on Super-Cena whereby he wins 90% of matches and when he loses it is once in a blue moon cleanly, yet this ducks under the radar.
> 
> His promo work is terrible unless he is a legend killer
> 
> ...


People still with this Super garbage? Orton loses clean WAY more than Cena does. Granted there are still feuds and matches that benefit from him laying down yet he goes over, but generally Orton has done the job a fair amount.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



TJTheGr81 said:


> People still with this Super garbage? Orton loses clean WAY more than Cena does. Granted there are still feuds and matches that benefit from him laying down yet he goes over, but generally Orton has done the job a fair amount.


Stale is the nail on the head really.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Will try and watch but the constant ads piss me off


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I really miss Batista.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If anyone needs a stream pm me.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I think its hilarious how some people in the SD section are in denial that Ryback is extremely similar to Goldberg. I don't have a problem if ya like him or something(even Though I have a hard time thinking why you like him) its just the fact that they think there are no similarities when there are plenty of similarities.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

how many times punk gonna say dwayne today?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



mrchordproductions said:


> I think its hilarious how some people in the SD section are in denial that Ryback is extremely similar to Goldberg. I don't have a problem if ya like him or something(even Though I have a hard time thinking why you like him) its just the fact that they think there are no similarities when there are plenty of similarities.


The biggest problem I have with it is that it makes people act like there weren't guys booked like that BEFORE Goldberg. Unstoppable Juggernaut has been a staple in pro-wrestling forever. And I have no doubt in my mind that the reason Ryback has been selling a lot more lately is a way for WWE to try to hinder the Goldberg chants. So we get Ryback going out there, getting blown up, selling for people he shouldn't sell for & killing all of his mystique. It's bad all around.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The start of the 3 hour RAWs.. (not counting last week since part of it was a reunion show). I'll give it a shot tonight. They better show some promise for the future RAWs.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk opening the show? Promo probably wont be that good then. It would be much better to end RAW with it IMO

Will wait and see anyhow. Either way I just hope it is decent and he doesn't start too much "DUANE" garbage that Cena overdid earlier this year.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm kinda excited for raw tonight.. i hope they don't let us down..


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Does anyone know when RATINGZ and Wade "can't think of a smarky name" Barrett is coming back?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



the fox said:


> how many times punk gonna say dwayne today?


I don't know but I'm sure he'll say this... CM Punk "The fact that Dwayne gets a WWE title shot at the Royal Rumble makes me sick!"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So tonight is the start of the "regular" version of the 3 hour RAW huh...Oh boy.

1% of me wants to watch to see how things turn out from here, but the remaining 99% just knows it's going to be a total bitch to get through. And it's going to be like this for god knows how long.

Here's to some hopefully interesting turn of events.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm still waiting on those ice cream bars and new title design Punk.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

If Punk starts with the whole Dwayne Johnson movie star bullshit that Cena did, it's gonna be awful. I hope he tries to be a good heel while keeping kayfabe. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I have a feeling either Cena or Big Show will interupt Punk's promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Agree.

Why do people feel the need to interrupt heel promo's nowadays, it's annoying!


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton heel turn please. 

Punk opening the show should be great.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

People calling Orton super Orton clearly need a reality check. He loses cleanly a lot more then Cena does.


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I just hope Ambrose debuts tonight, and Bryan makes AJ tap.
It's going to be a long three hours, so I'm hoping for some excitement.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save Punk talking for the end, Cena comes out and Orton lays them both out PLEASE. He needs something mega tonight. If he goes back to white meat babyface...dear lord just release him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hmmm. Actually, I am thinking Orton may interrupt Punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit, it's in Ambrose's hometown? Well one can dream ey!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



> HBK is rumored to appear on Raw. It's unknown if it'll be during the 3 hour show,or an appearance after the show. But WWE cameras will be on





> CM Punk will have a long promo on Raw.The most recent script has him talking about everything from the Rumble 2013 to his "fans" on twitter.





> Randy Orton IS backstage and will be returning on Raw tonight. It's unknown if he'll be returning as a face or heel. It's 50/50 as of now.





> The WWE title match at Summerslam is supposed to be CM Punk vs John Cena vs Big Show. That idea has been thrown around for several months.


Lots of interesting things tonight!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> People calling Orton super Orton clearly need a reality check. He loses cleanly a lot more then Cena does.


yeah, I don't get why they said that, for once orton put over a lot of stars, including Wade barret and *gasps* Kane in wrestlemania even tho he didn't need the rub to begin with, I have a lot more respect for orton in that regard compared to John piece of shit cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*"HBK is rumored to appear on Raw. It's unknown if it'll be during the 3 hour show,or an appearance after the show. But WWE cameras will be on"*

Interesting. I wonder if Lesnar is scheduled for tonight and wonder if Michaels will get a beating at the hands of him or if that will wait until the HBK appreciation night.

*"CM Punk will have a long promo on Raw.The most recent script has him talking about everything from the Rumble 2013 to his "fans" on twitter."*

Very interested in this. I hope the majority of it though is ad libbed as I'd hate a script to of been written from Punk, he's much better on the top of his head. Id rather this closed the show than started it, please no interruptions neither. 

*"Randy Orton IS backstage and will be returning on Raw tonight. It's unknown if he'll be returning as a face or heel. It's 50/50 as of now."*

I reckon we might get a face Orton, to feud with either Bryan unless we see a heel Orton (which I think we'd all want) and still feud with Bryan, both get ridiculously good crowd reactions for it to work, fans care about both men.

*"The WWE title match at Summerslam is supposed to be CM Punk vs John Cena vs Big Show. That idea has been thrown around for several months."*

So Show is pretty much in this to be the fall guy to probably lead onto another match between Cena and Punk more than likely. I have no problems with it as long as CM Punk wins. How strange that even with Cena in the match and Punk's title on the line it still won't main event ahead of Brock/HHH.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton is not super the guy loses clean regularly he is almost an face version of Jericho, he has lost clean to these people in the last year. 

Ziggler twice. 
Barrett three times. 
Kane. 
Sheamus twice once when Sheamus was heel then when Sheamus was an face.
Mark Henry twice.
The guy puts over talent and is the third best wrestler in the WWE he is awesome.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Very glad Punk is starting Raw just so if I find the rest of Raw shit I can go to bed without having to wait till tomorrow to see his promo. I do want to see Orton's return but can't see him doing anything big. Hopefully he sets up a feud with Daniel Bryan.

GOAT VS VIPER


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why would the Cena/Punk/Show match be thrown around for months? It has thrown together in a few weeks all over it.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck Sheen, Give me Bryan v Orton with win trading. Orton will most likely feud with Sheamus to revive some interest in the dead WHC story.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

http://www.tout.com/m/enlfgc?ref=twt68bw3

Oh WWE...

The arena caught fire in the test for the opening pyro.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton to come out and beat the shit out of Punk. Bryan can join in if he wants. 



ChickMagnet12 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/enlfgc?ref=twt68bw3
> 
> Oh WWE...


Gangrel upset that he wasn't on Raw 1000th.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/enlfgc?ref=twt68bw3
> 
> Oh WWE...


dafuq? hint at Gangrel?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/enlfgc?ref=twt68bw3
> 
> Oh WWE...
> 
> The arena caught fire in the test for the opening pyro.


Jericho :lol


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When are they going change the fucking belt, sorry Championship


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kane got pissed off and set the arena on fire :lol


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton probably won't be heel on his return, they won't want anything to challenge or come close to resembling Punk's apparent heel turn... WWE won't strike twice


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Almost forgot it was three hours tonight.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol Jericho done gone and burned the house down


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So in Ambroses home town tonight..... It's not going to happen but a boy can dream.

I guess they don't have time between Punk, at least 3 squash matches and 6 Cena segments. But I guess they only have 3 hours to work with these days


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Given that they now have 3 hours to work with, I want to see:

At least 1 midcard stoyline based match I.e. Sandow v Ryder, Mahal v Ryback
At least 4 minutes of Diva action.
Any non-main event superstar cutting a promo
Something that helps the tag team division


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL Raw set caught on fire!!! :lmao


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Holy Shit im watching NXT right now and thinking why are retards like King & Cole on RAW when Regal is killing it on commentary, I can listen to him for hours.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hope I can find the same stream from last week

UK streamers suck dick, funny thought they had fast internet and were somewhat smart

3hours with only about 40minutes of actually angles that need booking

YAY


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

shawn michaels using his cook skills again i see


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is the first time I've looked forward to Raw in months (Raw 1000 nostalgia aside). Very interested in where Punk takes us tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

just refreshed 3 times and your avatar changed three times
HOW THE FUCK YOU DO THAT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Watching Next on SS3. Why is the arena smaller than usual?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hoping Alex Riley gets a match tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hope Cena kicks Punk's ass tonight.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck. Regal and JR on NXT shows me how fucking shit Lawler and Cole are.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It took all those legends and comebacks to make last weeks 3 hr show good. Now it's back to normal.

Punk aside, here comes the fuckery :no:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not sure if it was said before, but *breaking news is that the Raw set caught on fire*, but the show will continue as normal.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Boy, am I pumped for RAW tonight.

Curious to hear Punk's explanation.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here we go!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

here we go! Love this new intro vid btw


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here we go.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here we go


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HERE. WE. GO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok WWE. You have momentum. Don't blow it.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

that new WWE opening video would be alright without the gay "Then. Now. Forever" shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Storyline fire one time please!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Back to the shitty old set again? What the fuck. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Then. Now? Fire!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I like this new angle.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here we go

Ugh please dont let this be the theme


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol nice start


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

here we go


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

http://tinychat.com/catbox2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is planned. They needed an excuse to kill time. 

3 hours is gonna be tough from here on out.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"people didn't come here to watch the 3 hour shit, so uh... we had a fire and that's our excuse"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn, how on earth are they gonna make these 3 hours good? No legends to hold them down...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wait wtf just happened? The stage caught fire?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol

Shows how dangerous some of that stuff is though.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol pyro fail. Good job WWE.


----------



## Hashtag_Leeds (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

just tuned in and saw some fire? what was that about?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope Punk cuts a nice long promo tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> When are they going change the fucking belt, sorry Championship


The night after Royal Rumble, Rock will beat CM Punk at RR and he will shit on the current belt and debut the new one


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well, they're recapping Raw 1000. Thanks. If tonight's show sucks, I have the memories.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

the roof the roof the roof is on fire !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bad choice of words: "show must go on"

Brings back thoughts of Owen Hart decision


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA dumbasses.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Mae Young's son :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BURNIN DOWN THE HOUSE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> Ok WWE. You have momentum. Don't blow it.


You have too much optimism.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



octagon888 said:


> Bad choice of words: "show must go on"
> 
> Brings back thoughts of Owen Hart decision


"The show must go on" is a really famous phrase.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat Taker pop.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow a recap. What a great start.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Audio out of synch


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is how they're going to fill 3 hours from now on. Even longer video packages. Every. Single. Week.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Any chance of Taker being on tonights show? I want to see more Brothers of Destruction


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If you missed last weeks Raw, that video totally made it look like Vince married AJ and made her the GM...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what a recap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So the script didn't catch fire? Damn!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hopefully Khali returns soon. We need him back having 5-star matches every week.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I bet they'll take an ad break after this recap


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RECAPS RECAPS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> "The show must go on" is a really famous phrase.



Obviously, but point remains


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah..defiantly heel turn from this intro video.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

At least these video packages are always extremely well-produced.

Not many of them are as memorable as some of the packages of the late 90s, but they're always solid.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Answer time!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Crowd still poppin for Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok Punk. Give us what you got.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk still getting cheered


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Love that he's not pandering to the crowd. Awesome. 

Great pop though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"YAYYY..oh wait...boo?"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Face pop.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

CM Punk gets an even louder pop after he attacks The Rock.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope CM Punk gets a new theme or his old theme back.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk attacks Rock on Monday Night Raw... WHY PUNK, WHY?????????

Rock attacks Cena and costs him championship at Wrestlemania... BAH GAWD THE ROCK!! THE ROCK!! THE ROCK!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



NikkiSixx said:


> This is how they're going to fill 3 hours from now on. Even longer video packages. Every. Single. Week.


Well at least then there will be something guaranteed to be good on Raw.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He hasn't smiled, this is interesting.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> Any chance of Taker being on tonights show? I want to see more Brothers of Destruction


That's what I thought about, I do too.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

his hair looks raped


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk opening the show!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good start so far


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

the stage looks better with the side panels turned off... attitude era meets hd era


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GTS to Lawler please.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OH SHIT, HES SITTIN INDIAN STYLE!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Maybe he's not a heel after all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh, this is gonna be good.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL have this crowd have no idea what happened last week???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope you can't hear King Pee himself


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AND I QUOTE

HEEL CATCH PHRASE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Don't know why people are placing so much stock into what Jerry Lawler says. jerry Lawler doesn't even know your name if you aren't John Cena or Kelly Kelly.

:lmao :lmao dat fan. "KICK HIM IN THE HEAD!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope he doesn't slide off. A haircut does wonders.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

brb watching raw for the first time ever live in the US


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow, this could be great.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Nice try turning Punk heel. 

He's too cheered.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk sitting on the announce table talking down to that loser Lawler, epic! Go Punk!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bury Lawler please.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You turned your backs on me.

I WAS A VICTIM. I SNAPPED.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk is bitching about respect?

OH hey, he said he's invisible when Rock is in the ring, good man, at least he's being right this time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



redeadening said:


> brb watching raw for the first time ever live in the US


Cool. Enjoy the show, man!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is cringe worthy horrible.....


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dwayne count at 2.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm I the only one that feels that heels often speak the truth?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This crowd either doesn't know what to think, or is extremely bored already.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dwayne screwed Dwayne


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

incoming Lawler punk feud at summer slam

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL lets see how rock fans react to this, im excited


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck off Punk. Dwayne Dwayne Dwayne Dwayne.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wish Punk would stop saying Dwayne.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk is god


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hate when he calls him Dwayne smh. Shit's gay.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Safe to say CM Punk isn't watered down anymore like he was during the midst of his face run. Whether he's turned or not (or eventually will), at least he's not watered down anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How did Rocky get a title shot? :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Voice Of The Voiceless is finally speaking for us again (Y)


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Crowd doesn't know whether to cheer or boo :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes the Indian Style Punk means business.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk-1 Rock-0


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What the hell? Rock pretty much said he was there to talk to Punk, Bryan just stepped in.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You are all welcome to suck the God CM Punk's dick now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk :lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is beyond awful.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A large portion of the crowd is actually cheering Punk. I wasn't expecting that, honestly.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Shit


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

PROMO RUINED


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MAN Big Show ruins everything.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

1,000% truth from punk

and big show, 10 years past his prime, ruins it


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OK, gtfo Show.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anyone else have a feeling these boos are being piped in?


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I knew Punk won't turn heel. Screw this.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

yay Big Shit :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm I the only one that feels that heels often speak the truth?


You're just now noticing that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Marks will be marks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk speaking that truth

oh Christ...fuck off Big Slow


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Well,, there goes a good opportunity for a long term feud with Cena or Rock.

Fuck

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There are no words to truly express how disappointing it is every time Big Show comes out.


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FFS Big Show?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> How did Rocky get a title shot? :lmao


Simple. He fought Cena, won. Then to get the WWE title some value, he's in the title picture.

WWE Logic: use old stars 24/7


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

sighhh wtf.......


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What a boring promo. Can't believe I actually want Big Show to knock somebody out. Come on Show, give that punk a falcon punch quick.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why is Big Show involved in all this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm I the only one that feels that heels often speak the truth?


Usually a part of it, which is when they're at their best.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

eveything was AWESOME.....then came big show, get that piece of shit fat fucker out of my screen for good god dammit!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

punk speaking the truth, he'd get red repped all over this forum haha


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

going to be a long road to the rumble

punk's boring as hell like this, bad start to the next 1000 episodes.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And there goes the show smh. Fuck Paul Wight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



CM Jewels said:


> You are all welcome to suck the God CM Punk's dick now.


I could take that comment so many different ways.......


but I'm not going to splooge all over heel Punk yet.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

My new signature and avatar, debuting tonight in honor of Punk's new Heel turn.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



bazzer said:


> Simple. He fought Cena, won. Then to get the WWE title some value, he's in the title picture.
> 
> WWE Logic: use old stars 24/7


But Cena isn't even holding the title. Generally you become a contender after beating the title holder.

Big Show, you idiot. Cena won.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao "that's not that hard." Dis ***** Big Show.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Big Show just saved that shitty attempt of a shoot by Punk on Rock.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao at Rock marks getting mad at Punk calling him Dwayne.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ugh so sick of Big Show. WTF why is he even out here?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Umm so no Rock vs Punk then?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cena to come out and ruin everything. 

Didnt Cena technically win though. By DQ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Shit crowd.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

tbh I don't like heel Punk.. he's too whiny and pathetic.
Also fuck Big Show.. i'm so sick of him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol When is the focus ever really on Big Show? Like, seriously now. Who looks back on a segment and goes "BUT WHAT ABOUT BIG SHOW'S INVOLVEMENT, AMIRITE?"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

the big show always interrupting when he should just fuck off


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Go away Big Show


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is the Punk I love, man!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So that's Cena's MITB title shot gone then? :cool2

Probably wishful thinking, but even so.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

please retire


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So what are the odds that the leader of the IBTC is going to skip on out and make a match right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I know it's because of the fire before the show but I think the stage looks better without all those HD lights on them, being all dark.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OH GOD NO. He is in title picture. That's it. Abandon everything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh piss and moan. Not like Punk was saying anything exciting before Big Show came out.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Triple Threat match at SummerSlam I bet.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Big Show should have retired 5 years ago.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



#ONIFC said:


> And there goes the show smh. Fuck Paul Wight.


Didn't you JUST say you hated it when Punk called The Rock "Dwayne"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So Punk is a tweener.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why hasn't Big Show been put to sleep already


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk still getting cheered :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Big Show needs to stfu and gtfo.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Billy Kidman said:


> Big Show should have retired 5 years ago.


At least


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat pop for Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck off Cena. He spoils fucking everything


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Those punches.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



FoxyRoxy said:


> tbh I don't like heel Punk.. he's too whiny and pathetic.
> Also fuck Big Show.. i'm so sick of him.


Yeah, but heel Punk's whininess is usually based on the fact that he's telling the truth yet he's somehow the bad guy.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk vs. Show tonight, I can live with that. Good promo for the most part.

OH FUCK HERE COMES CENA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Punk's face


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The fruit is angry. :lol


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

first time im glad cena came lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

This triple that at summer slam is gunna be fucking awful

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

We've gotta get a 'CM Punk is restless meme' from this


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL Punk's face


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Punk's face. "This guy again."


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

god cena punches like a five year old child


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DEAR WWE UNIVERSE,

CHEER JOHN CENA. DO IT. DO IT. I'M SERIOUS. CHEER CENA.

LOVE,
WWE


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao at Punk's reaction to Cena's entrance.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So Punk's still face, is he? Hope folks aren't disappointed. I do agree with him insofar as the champion should be the focus. But why are Cena and Big Show hanging around the ring. Are they all going to feud? Wouldn't that be fun? Come on, everyone wants that, right? lol

And the spinner belt remains, huh? I was hoping it had been killed in the fire...


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk is not impressed.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh fuck this crowd already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok fucking christ. What did I say?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This AJ GM thing might bomb.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

look how easily cena stole the spotlight from punk


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL @ AJ in a suit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol, oh Cena, you are truly a talentless, awful twat.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looking HOT.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck man, where's the unpredictability?!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ to save the segment


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ in a suit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oooo, dressed up aj is hot


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

CENA ANGRY. CENA SMASH.

BUT NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, HERE COMES AJ.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Nice.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I agree with Punk when he said how Rock autamaticly gets a title shot. I mean come on! Rock hasen't been seen in months and he is the next contender for the chanpionship?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ needs to get back into those tight shorts or gtfo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Even worse than the Big Show, the new Raw GM...Vic Steamboat.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT SUIT <3


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

New GM? You get your last name back! :lol


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looks cute in a suit!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh shit here comes Monday Night AJ and oh my god she's even hotter


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How do you overbook a 3 hour show....this. ugh....


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

for such a great businessman vince sure has no concept of oversaturation


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

no reaction for AJ again.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT SUIT ON AJ. Hot!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT POWER SUIT

she's been in Stephanie's closet


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

dat pantsuit


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn, AJ looks good in that suit. She's like a young Stephanie.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> You're just now noticing that?


No, I actually felt that way for a long time.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk saying the same old shit like he always fucking does and yet the IWC cream their pants because it is somehow "original". fpalm


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here comes St. John Cena.

Get AJ off my TV.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Glad for Cena.

Him and Punk are by far one of my top two favorite rivalries. They need to go back and forth until they retire.

And I mark out for AJs theme song.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

In-after geeks splurge all over their keyboards because of AJ.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looks great


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looks more and more beautiful week after week.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So..Eve was suppose to get this spot, don't you think?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Real blockbuster there, folks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD!*


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cena looks like the biggest tard when he runs


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT SUIT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> In-before geeks splurge all over their keyboards because of AJ.


Too late.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So she just came up with this on the fly? Good thing Tyler Reks didn't come out there to confront Punk.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bahaha Cena is going to win at Summerslam. Fucking ass.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Am I the only one that cringes at the way AJ says "Punk"?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The last bit of that segment was something I'd expect to get from a WWE video game. From Cena's run in to Lawler's 'WOW!'


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

gonna end in dq gonna be a triple threat at summerslam


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Feels weird wanting Cena to win.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cena and big show in the main event. Fuck Off!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well. Punk is a tweener. I was wrong!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Momentum fucking gone

Were back to the same old shit from before 1000


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ewww she looks like shit in that suit


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I need to start listening to you guys and start lowering my expectations for Raw...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can't wait for H to go over Lesnar. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looks like AJ is wearing Stephanie's hand me downs from her run as SmackDown GM.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ can boss me around anytime. Solid promo from Punk.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



TheF1BOB said:


> Punk saying the same old shit like he always fucking does and yet the IWC cream their pants because it is somehow "original". fpalm


And exactly where in this thread did that happen?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well done WWE finally Cena is the only super face congrats I'm out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol Punk bitching about not being in the Main Event 

"What am I AJ". Love it


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looks hot in that suit.

Punk is going to run in during the main event.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ MY DICK IS PULSATING!!

HOW COULD A WOMAN BE SO BEAUTIFUL JSY*@IJWFD*(!

blah


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is AJ going to be wearing that much clothing every week? :sadpanda

Only this company would promote a recap of something they already recapped. Ah.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Brock needs to win that match at Summerslam, or he's going to look pretty much irrelavent.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tonight: A Triple H vs. Lesnar video package. fpalm

Well played, WWE. This 3 hour concept is gonna flop hard.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooh tonights gunna be another recap for raw 1000...great!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The segment was going well until Punk stopped talking. Disappointment all round.

Punk is back to being a tweener.


----------



## h930651 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

you cant really call this raw bad or good. which is good because usually you can call it bad right away


----------



## Hashtag_Leeds (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i hope saying the number of the show won't become a trend, we know this is the 1001st show..


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I didn't think Punk had turned heel, even though he took out one of the bext faces of all time last week.

Doesn't look like much of a character change either.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That's probably the only time I've heard someone mention AJ with her last name.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Solid tweener promo by Punk, how long can they maintain his tweener status though :hmm:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Solid beginning to the show. Cena will most likely take the main event, but I expect a lot more out of Punk before the night's over


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



CoverD said:


> Am I the only one that cringes at the way AJ says "Punk"?


I cringe at the everything she says. I've never been more annoyed by a television character.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Office Lady AJ?

I will never be flaccid again in my life


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

yep, in regular WWE fashion they manage to fuck up everything, they couldn't let punk continue his promo, no, they couldn't let punk fuck up big piece of shit fat bastard big show...no, they had to shove their stupid poster boy, john garbage cena down our throats and once again make him the main event and the focus of everything....fuck this shit


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow we're gonna relive the events of last week between Triple H and Lesnar, ugh here comes the filler.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

well I am done
Rest is just gonan be filler

Punk-1 Rock-0


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cena/Show again? Fuck right off


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They need a new Lesnar graphic, he looks fat in the one they just showed. He's in far better shape now.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol at punk getting more and more pissed off. See,ed to be muttering something about the main event.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't think I can watch 3 hours. 

#sameoldshit.


----------



## mrbam90 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i love the moving match up things, thank god their back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Triple threat coming at SummerSlam with a double DQ.

Punk's promo was boooooooooooooooooring, Big Show tried to make things better then Cena ruuuuunning towards the ring was hilarious.

Other than Bork Laser, there's really nothing to look forward to.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> Can't wait for H to go over Lesnar. :no:


Even he has to know that if they want Brock's match at WM to mean anything Brock has to win sometime. Otherwise what was the point of bringing him back in?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cyon said:


> That's probably the only time I've heard someone mention AJ with her last name.


When you're GM, you have to own a last name.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Recaps, recaps, recaps. Well done for a 3 hour show, WWE. Nice.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Slow turn for Punk.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That suit looked wayyy too big for her


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToddTheBod said:


> So..Eve was suppose to get this spot, don't you think?


Perhaps a while ago, but then they (WWE creative, Vince, whoever) became bigger fans of AJ.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Aj in a suit :yum:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



TheF1BOB said:


> Punk saying the same old shit like he always fucking does and yet the IWC cream their pants because it is somehow "original". fpalm


It's the same thing Dwayne does, but you don't seem to mind then.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The segment opened well with Punk on the announce able but went down hill the second Big Show came out and became completely irrelevant by the time Cena hit the ring.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yep, Punk/Cena for Summerslam via Punk run-in.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

whats the theme song for raw now?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WWE sure does know how to hype a match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great promo by Punk. Bitchers gonna bitch.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk's promo doesn't make sense, Rock clearly has given him props on twitter and he acknowledged him when talking about the title last week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fucking trout...tout..whatever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMFG I can't wait to TOUT my reaction. SO EXCITE!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Am i the only thinking that Cole's suit is fucking horrible?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol that was a well delivered promo by punk... People in here are laughable at times ok most of the time..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh, please, let's not get started with this Tout shit again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Goatface


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Even he has to know that if they want Brock's match at WM to mean anything Brock has to win sometime. Otherwise what was the point of bringing him back in?


Starting to think they are going to job him to every top WWE guy.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The GOAT is here!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So the Punk bandwagon has started again LOL got to love the IWC oh well decent promo by punk and it looks like another shit feud show/cena,Lenar/HHH save us please


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'll bet they don't air many (if any) touts that agree with Punk fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Now this cunt.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I submit that AJ should start wearing some thick-rimmed glasses. Her sex appeal would skyrocket.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I like Cole. He really makes it clear that Tout is all about people laughing at retards that "tout" things.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:StephenA:StephenA:StephenAHow many times do we have to see Cena vs Big Show..so boring, I hope the crowd starts chanting "this is boring" or "you cant wrestle"....and tonight Cena will do the "impossible" and give an AA to Show :StephenA


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

bullshit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How many times is ADR going to destroy this guy? :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This match again?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Didn't at one time Big Show say he was done with Cena? LoL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

remember when ppl said Santino winning the US Title off Swagger will make it more interesting again.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



MajinTrunks said:


> The segment opened well with Punk on the announce able but went down hill the second Big Show came out and became completely irrelevant by the time Cena hit the ring.


Pretty much my take. As soon as Big Show's music hit, I sighed. fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can someone please seriously explain to me why Big Show is STILL in the WWE Championship picture? I honestly do not get it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Man how many times has ADR killed Santino. Jesus.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Squash match #1 of the evening.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Squash match right here and Del Rio 0 reaction hahaha


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio vs Santino again? I wonder who's gonna win this one.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ADR v Santino again? Jesus


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Couldn't afford a car tonight?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Listen to that reaction for Del Rio!

.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why the hell are we seeing Alberto Del Rio vs The US Champ every fucking week?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Squash match.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Same. Old. Shit.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ALBERTO NO HEATO!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



himwaetheface said:


> Am i the only thinking that Cole is fucking horrible?


Fixed


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ALBERTOOOO NOOO HEATOOOOO


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sport car botch.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why does Del Rio still need squash matches?


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Carcass said:


> It's the same thing Dwayne does, but you don't seem to mind then.


They eat his rhetoric up by the spoonful but we are not allowed to enjoy Punk.

Double standard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Makes me sad we're back to the same old shit


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

holy crap how many times will we see santino adr, and adr sheamus. and cena show.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How can one man be so talentless


----------



## Voiceless Voice (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No reaction. At all.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

My god. ADR still squashing the secondary champs?? That is all the guy does. He sucks so bad.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

CM Punk - Solid promo.
Big Show and John Cena - Meh.
AJ Lee - Looking hot, _not_ annoying.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio's new attire looks pretty sick


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

you want to talk about stale..here's ADR


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OHH I CAN'T WAIT TO REVISIT HHH VS. LESNAR IN A SPECTACULAR RECAP!


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

clown


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*crickets* for Del Rio


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

and it's another squash match


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looks like Santino is jobbing on back to back shows. It might be time to pass the US Title along to someone else.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The fucks given about Del Rio.

Dude isn't no Braden Walker. :kobe3


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WHY THE HELL IS THE NO 1 CONTENDER FUCKING AROUND WITH SANTINO?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This show is so, so awful. Back the same old fucking shit. It'll never change.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> Starting to think they are going to job him to every top WWE guy.


Without a doubt, and I bet the excuse they tell themselves is that Brock could leave at any time so they need him to put over as many people as possible before that happens.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'd be surprised if Santino beats ADR.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A job guy is a champion.:lmao


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

why WOULD anyone care about ADR when they constantly keep killing hos momentum and his reactions by making him look like a bitch against Sheamus? and it's another fucking squash match.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tout is for asskissers.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ADR getting dat Brian Christopher reaction.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So Punk didnt really turn heel? meh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Creative, oh so fucking creative.

3 hour WWE folks. Get used to it.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ricardo just mentionted ADR awesomenes as the reason for the fire they had at the building a few moments ago... LOL nice touch


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



James1o1o said:


> Couldn't afford a car tonight?


car fire....


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Alberto Del Saggy Manboobs


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really dig those black trunks on Berto.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



zxLegionxz said:


> So the Punk bandwagon has started again LOL got to love the IWC


Meh, I'm a Punk bandwagon jumper and I don't care. 

Heel Punk = BANDWAGON ON

Face Punk = BANDWAGON OFF

He's a way better heel than a face. Always thought that about him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok 24 minutes in and I'm already tapping out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Without a doubt, and I bet the excuse they tell themselves is that Brock could leave at any time so they need him to put over as many people as possible before that happens.


That, and I think personally they want to put their WWE guys over a legit former UFC Champion. It's a Vince minded thing.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OH FOR FUCK SAKE AGAIN AGAIN time for bed.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*










#notathing


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Until May said:


> WHY THE HELL IS THE NO 1 CONTENDER FUCKING AROUND WITH SANTINO?!


Why is this man fucking around with the United States champion?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



sickofcena said:


> whats the theme song for raw now?


same old nickelback shit, but instead we get "tonight is the night", another shitty song, when they are recapping


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The #1 Contender for the WHC jobbing to a comedy act would just be awful.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio's black gear is a vast improvement from the gold.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> That, and I think personally they want to put their WWE guys over a legit former UFC Champion. It's a Vince minded thing.


That too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio and Santino again?

Booker T's commentary has more depth than this roster.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Atleast this isn't a squash...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thought Santino was getting squashed for a second.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> Why is this man fucking around with the United States champion?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


Why is this match going past a commercial break?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was waiting for this commercial break! :mark:

I love it when WWE interrupts matches with commercials.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Carcass said:


> It's the same thing Dwayne does, but you don't seem to mind then.


Rock has catchphrases but his material with other wrestlers are always different. Punk just whines and bitch because he hasn't got anything interesting to say. "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE".


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I've never been off the bandwagon for Punk. Of course if Punk is heel the IWC is gonna like him more, even if he's twice as boring as Face Punk.

Face Punk or Heel Punk, I'm going to be a big fan. The End.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> So Punk didnt really turn heel? meh.


Does everything need to be instantaneous and drastic? Punk's got more depth than that. Give it time and see where it goes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> Ok 24 minutes in and I'm already tapping out.


Agreed.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess third time's the charm for santino since ADR squashed him two times already.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mordar said:


> same old nickelback shit, but instead we get "tonight is the night", another shitty song, when they are recapping


What are you on about? The Nickelback theme hasn't been used once. It's gone.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> Ok 24 minutes in and I'm already tapping out.



Same, I'll be back at 10:45


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> *crickets* for Del Rio


That's generous.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ricardo gets more heat then Del Rio :lmao


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is anyone else bummed that Tyson Kidd's momentum didn't continue after MITB? Take note of the fact that I said I'm bummed and not surprised.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I keep hoping to see something original such as, oh, I don't know, two wrestlers who haven't actually faced each other a million times before having a match. Silly me.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Every time Del Rio beats Santino, the US Championship loses more and more value..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I think the turd I just took would 

1) be more talented than Santino

2) be more over than Del Rio


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

so uh, whats going on with that big summer angle? is it ever happening?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Should have quit watching last week. Would have been a great way to go out. Still some hope that something will happen, but meh, the start has been awful...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> Why is this man fucking around with the United States champion?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


Why is Santino the United States Champion!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wish they did something with the US title. I really do.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk has already started with DUANE I see?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



abrown0718 said:


> Why is Santino the United States Champion!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Lord knows!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I like Kidd far more then Santino but Kidd should be doing the job here. Santino is a champ, so it just kills what little value that title has left..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> ADR getting dat Brian Christopher reaction.


LMAO. That's just mean.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

you'd think they'd at least try and overbook the first 3 hour episode, instead of this pointless filler shit. I see ratings going down.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> so uh, whats going on with that big summer angle? is it ever happening?


I think it's called Aces & Eights.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF are you doing WWE? That momentum you had? This company sucks.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Billy Kidman said:


> That's generous.


Indeed, crikets make noise.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToddTheBod said:


> Every time Del Rio beats Santino, the US Championship loses more and more value..


It never had any.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cyon said:


> I wish they did something with the US title. I really do.


I do to. Like throw it in the garbage.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



GothicBohemian said:


> I keep hoping to see something original such as, oh, I don't know, two wrestlers who haven't actually faced each other a million times before having a match. Silly me.


Then everyone here bitches about "random booking that sucks"

It's a lose/lose. No matter what WWE does, this board will fill 100 pages bitching about it, saying what they want to see, then saying it's predictable when they get what they want.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Are WWE fucking morons they draw in all those viewers and that opening promo and this match is how they start the show fuck vince must really think advertising and social networking are enough.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> Why is this man fucking around with the United States champion?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


Because Santino is over as fuck and they want to get Del Rio more heat.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FUCK TROUT.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Is anyone else bummed that Tyson Kidd's momentum didn't continue after MITB? Take note of the fact that I said I'm bummed and not surprised.


Yeah, and also unsurprised.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> I think the turd I just took would
> 
> 1) be more talented than Santino
> 
> 2) be more over than Del Rio


But Santino IS talented?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Hey bro, did you see RAW last night? Alberto Del Rio got the best reaction on the whole show!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If this was a 2 hour show I bet you this would be a squash match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What if Del Rio is switching to the US title picture so Orton can face Sheamus at Summerslam?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Is anyone else bummed that Tyson Kidd's momentum didn't continue after MITB? Take note of the fact that I said I'm bummed and not surprised.


Well I think they kind of killed his momentum after the beatdown Tensai gave him after his victory on Raw and then the next week where he was just killed and never really mentioned again. Definitely a dude that would benefit if they actually had coherent booking for 3hr Raws.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Felpent said:


> Punk has already started with DUANE I see?


LOL surprised??? He has no material so he says his name to seem cool with the crowd/iwc.

Punk - "DWAYNE" 

His fans- "OMG HE SAID HIZ NAME!!!!!!" fpalm


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tedious said:


> But Santino IS talented?


Dude, you haven't seen my shit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rop3 said:


> Should have quit watching last week. Would have been a great way to go out. Still some hope that something will happen, but meh, the start has been awful...


This


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Three hour RAW = Long ass matches.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Id rather rewatch the final day of the season clip Sky Sports always plays rather then watch Santino/DelRio again...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess ADR's new attire makes him a little less boring


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



abrown0718 said:


> Why is Santino the United States Champion!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Santino?

I thought The Cobra was the US Champion.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio in attack mode? Is he a duel monster?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was so shocked when ADR won.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Santino/Del Rio #198637



Ends the exact same way for the 198637th time


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

At least it wasn't a squash...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And not a single fuck was given that day. Poor ADR.


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not worth sitting through 3 hours to see the return of Orton and hopefully avoiding a triple threat match at SS.

Sheamus/Del Rio at Summerslam is a disgrace.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

boring


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Come on every week using Santio & Ryder to get Del Rio heat is getting old


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol 

Del rio wins and Santino trends.... Typical


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When will they realise that no one will EVER give the slightest fuck about Del Rio? He's shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They need to take the belt of Santino! When was the last time he won a match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Holy balls. Golden Girls marathon on WE.
Peace.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Santino being Berried!


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Likeee Nooding


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lulz his mic skills


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That looked to be the weakest cross armbreaker in a long time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bad mic skills right there.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Felpent said:


> Three hour RAW = Long ass matches.


I think it's a good thing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cue Orton...?

Nope.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RKO time?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

really..like nothing...I hate to see your something


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck this. Why not have ADR destroy a decent mid carder instead of a comedy act.Del Rio should also keep the black. Looks good on him.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RedCarrot said:


> Not worth sitting through 3 hours to see the return of Orton and hopefully avoiding a triple threat match at SS.
> 
> Sheamus/Del Rio at Summerslam is a disgrace.


^this, I could surely sit and wait for orton to come back, but they ruined everything as they always do the second the show began and then the same old shit

and LOL at ADR getting no reaction and getting pre-recorded boos, pathetic


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton to come out?


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You know you're shit when your ring announcer is more over than you


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Delrio? Why am I not surprised?


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Does everything need to be instantaneous and drastic? Punk's got more depth than that. Give it time and see where it goes.


It doesnt. His promo made is seem like he was trying to get the people to back him. I dont care if he's heel or face. Im liking what he's doing.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> Holy balls. Golden Girls marathon on WE.
> Peace.


I'll see you there.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> And not a single fuck was given that day. Poor ADR.


No shit, one of the best workers in the company and none of the "fans" give two shits about him because he's not John Cena or The Rock. Sad times.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh, ADR being a kayfabe whiny bitch until he gets yet ANOTHER title shot? lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That's not a bad thing. It's a good thing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not competing till Summerslam, crowd cheers :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wish he said he's not competing until SummerFest. With Big Show following suit.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ADR gets heat just fine when he actually fucking does something and doesn't come out to be Sheamus' personal bitch


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is Bryan gonna pace outside of AJ's office all night? :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dreams do come true. Thank you, Vince! Thank you, Vince! Thank you, Vince!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn Del Rio no one cares.


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How the fuck is Del Rio still getting title shots. Nobody cared when he won the Rumble, nobody cared when he opened Mania, nobody cared when he cashed in MITB and still nobody cares. Fuck this. Bed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

they really dropped the ball by not letting him become "Immigration Officer" Del Rio


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

no one cares, alberto no heato


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

NO HOLDS BARRED.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Just tuning in im sure i havent missed anything... but did they change the RAW theme song or is it still Nickleback? anything is better than nickleback


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When Bryan opens that door I promise that John Cena will be in that room with a toweled AJ


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Did ADR just say "After starting today?" #micskills


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

so this is the build to summerslam?

terrible.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cant Del Rio buy a reaction with his riches?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A mexican not willing to work.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol at the only noise/cheer was when he said he wouldn't compete at summerslam


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ALBERTO NO HEATO OH I GET IT LOLOLOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Half-assed 'brother!'


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Ricezilla said:


> Did ADR just say "After starting today?" #micskills


He always says that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



abrown0718 said:


> they really dropped the ball by not letting him become "Immigration Officer" Del Rio


That they did. "Show Me Your Papers" gimmick would likely get him over!!!


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW is so bad that ads are actually refreshing.


----------



## WSHatred (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



NearFall said:


> Cant Del Rio buy a reaction with his riches?


Funny saying that with Barrett and Cody in your sig. I'm a fan of both but most the times they won't get reaction. Look at Rumble with Barrett. Then compare his reaction with ADR's rumble reaction.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well I guess I'll watch the Olympics....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is that really the permanent Raw theme now? Its so... mainstream pop.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Del Rio in attack mode? Is he a duel monster?


Roberto Del Rio? That's the strongest monster in all of duel monsters.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dirt sheets are saying the www title match will be a triple threat so this match might be end with some sort of tie.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BORING.I'm off.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Everything Del Rio is doing would be a lot more interesting if it wasn't so damn obvious Sheamus is going over. Dude is such a victim of booking.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> A mexican not willing to work.


LOL


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Slater vs Orton tonight? Legend Jobber vs Legend Killer?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't know about you guys!! but I'm thoroughly enjoying this! :StephenA


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



WTFWWE said:


> RAW is so bad that ads are actually refreshing.


Oh my god its all a plot to get us to buy Prilosec heartburn tablets!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Show still sucks. Gonna watch Netflix and wait for TNA. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



WSHatred said:


> Funny saying that with Barrett and Cody in your sig. I'm a fan of both but most the times they won't get reaction. Look at Rumble with Barrett. Then compare his reaction with ADR's rumble reaction.


You pulling up shit from the past. What's relevant now is that he didn't get a reaction tonight. :jordan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> A mexican not willing to work.


:busta


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



WSHatred said:


> Funny saying that with Barrett and Cody in your sig. I'm a fan of both but most the times they won't get reaction. Look at Rumble with Barrett. Then compare his reaction with ADR's rumble reaction.


Haha. But Barrett got a reaction in nexus and the barrage before they randomly changed his music. And neither man has been pushed like del rio.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No Holds Barred 
Ready to Rumble
The Marine 1 and 2

Are going to be on the WWE network every week watch


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This show is shit and we're barely 40 minutes into it.

Save Us.ROCK


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It'd be great if there was GTV in the homes of all the people posting that they're turning RAW off. We'd see them patiently waiting for RAW to come back from commercial break.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Apathy.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

jobber entrance for brodus??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit. Clay got a jobber entrance. At least they came back at the right time. :ass


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was enjoying the show until Punk stopped talking


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

PUMPKINS ON A ROLL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is just keeps on getting worse...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

fuck you Brodus Clay you fat piece of fucking shit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I fucking hate that fat Chelsea cunt on the Sky Sports advert.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I HATE Brodus Clay.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dem asses!


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Squash match #2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

vicki lookin hot tonight


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

not this fat fuck :/


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Decided to check back in, saw Brodus shit, back to Top Gear re-runs.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Brodus vs Ziggler?!? Really?!?
Edit - NM. Just Vicki in a lame danceoff. Hey, look, Sandow!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ohhhhh my fuckin' god Brodus.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



TheF1BOB said:


> Rock has catchphrases but his material with other wrestlers are always different. Punk just whines and bitch because he hasn't got anything interesting to say. "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE" "DWAYNE".


rock mark is mad


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh darn. Jobber entrance. We didn't have to hear LAY-DEEZ N GENTLE-MUHHHHN. LIV-EEEENG BRAY-THEEE-UNG.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh please no don't squash ziggler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If they do a long match with Brodus I'm going to hurt someone.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why? WTF?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vickie's latina heat is way more than Alberto Dull Rio's.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Didn't we do this segment months ago?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Take note Del Rio, that's how you get heat.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Let me guess, we are going to be seeing this every week.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No fucking way are they gonna feed Ziggler to the Fatosaurus fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LoL They come back from commercials and Funkasauras is already in the ring.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

this is what we fucking expanded to 3 hours for??


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This AGAIN?!?!?!?

Holy fuck. Shoot them all.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Haven't we already had this segment before?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is what they're going to do to fill the 3 hours :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They've done this shit before :no:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> A mexican not willing to work.


*spits out Coke*


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Brodus a smack down exclusive, ok.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The fuck is this stupid shit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Welp, I'm done.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hey, a comedy section.

What fun!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Look at all them RATINGZ!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This shit is so fucking stupid.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wait, BRODUS gets the jobber entrance? What?

Vickie? They already did this on Smack--oh yeah, only Raw matters.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Joseph92 said:


> LoL They come back from commercials and Funkasauras is already in the ring.


Getting the jobber entrance. :vince2


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

aints walls with brains::


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vicki's moves would make an awesome didn't read lol gif.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ogorodnikov said:


> *fuck* you Brodus Clay you fat piece of *fucking shit*.


You really need to expand you're vocab.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

KIll me... just kill me please


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wonder if Vickie is dying in the inside.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ediie took bottle of pain killer in his grave


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank you!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SANDOW

THANK YOU GOD


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh god thats how they will use 3 hours. Vickie looks great though


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! The segment saver!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

jesus christ......that old sag dancing?, yep, same old mediocre raw....I'm out of here, coming back to the "main event"


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And to think, not so long ago a huge amount of idiots on here were wetting themselves over a Brodus Clay debut. He is fucking terrible beyond words.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao

They have no clue what to do with three hours. Cringing right now


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU SANDOW!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

fpalm at this


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SANDOW TO SAVE THIS SEGMENT.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save.us.Sandow


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save us!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

We've been saved. Thank you, Damien.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SANDOW SAVE US.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SAVE_US SANDOW


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save us Sandow


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great way to fill up 3 hrs.

yup...fuckery 

Sandow with the save


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow two weeks in a row on RAW?

(no reaction this week for him..)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If they make Damien dance....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Allow me to beg on your indulgence


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wonder who Vickie pissed off to be made to do this again? Or maybe Vince just wanted a laugh and JR was there.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU SANDOW!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save us Sandow.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wat Da Hell..


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Tis I Damien Sandow" this guy is gold


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

...and when is Vickie going to learn a dance other than the Elaine?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FEED ME MORE SANDOW PLEASE!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i like how damien sandow calls the crowd "the unwashed masses"....but he, himself looks like he could use a fucking shower


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMG SANDOW BOUT TO GET BERRIED!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU SANDOW


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU, DAMIEN SANDOW!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fatsosaurus? that Vickie or?...


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That music could never have had better timing.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow Save_Us!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF am I watching?!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Love me some Sandow


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank you Damien!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Enter Sandow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

3 hours raw are going to be terrible


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*throws in towel*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope they don't squash Sandow!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

evacuate the ignoramus's in this ring please


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Never been so thankful for an interruption. 

ALL PRAISE SANDOW!


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can't wait till you guys hate Sandow in three months.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Olympics look mighty refreshing right now.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank you Damien Sandow! Our savior! Our martyr!


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow is the shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Clay finally has a fued


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Heres to hoping Sandow wins


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol 

Vickie doing the "little kicks Elaine Dance"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The gown is the source of his power!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU SANDOW *clap 5x* THANK YOU SANDOW


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So...Sandow picking up where Otunga left off? Ok.

Why'd they react like that? That chain is fake anyway :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow is a beast, guy could go places


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why the fuck did Vickie even come out?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes! Kill the kids hero


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Someone backstage must like Sandow to have him beat down Clay.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW really needs to go back to two hours. They have no idea of what to do with the show lasting three hours.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

sandow destroying brodus fat piece of shit clay?, woah, I guess something changed


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You're Welcome.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Akasha said:


> The Olympics look mighty refreshing right now.


Anything meaningful going on tonight?

I was watching the Gymnastics team kick major-ass last night.

Too bad Jordan Weaver didn't make it in.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is this a midcard feud?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vickie trying to be in a dancing contest with Brodus again nearly got me to turn the channel.. Thank goodness Sandow made it watchable.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SAVE_US.SANDOW!!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow survived Brodus :bron

Bless his soul


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BE A STAR


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The99Crusher said:


> You really need to expand you're vocab.


"you are vocab" huh? 

how can you _still_ be upset you got fucking owned in every AJ argument you've ever been apart of? it's been a week, time to move on and just accept that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The most entertaining thing Genius Martel has ever done.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WWE obviously like Sandow to feature him on RAW like this.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

well...I guess that was a win!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow is awesome


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow squashes Funkasaurus.

I approve of this. (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This guy was on Smackdown right? Yeah, thats why I don't really know him...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awesome. 

They need to get rid of those fucking pink tights though. Seriously.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I honestly thought it was going to be Hawkins or Reks getting squashed. WWE did something good for once!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I can see the headlines now:

Sandow saves Raw ... Educates the fatfuckasaurus...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow > Del Rio


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I beg your indulgence for just one moment (breaks chain)...You're welcome!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So happy with how that ended. Sandow is going to be huge.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You're welcome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank you Damien Sandow!


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

nice to see that fat fuck get a beatdown


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ziggler/Y2J segment thank you.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cool, this feud.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Could of gone w/o Vicki dancing other than that it was ok


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Someone has to get a GIF of Sandow waving his hand to the music


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Please Jericho, save RAW.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> Awesome.
> 
> They need to get rid of those fucking pink tights though. Seriously.


Embrace the pink tights, Huggy!

(Can I call you Huggy?)

Embrace them!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank you, Sandow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I marked for Jericho wearing Ziggler shirt.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Call Sandow Dr. Allen because he just survived a dinosaur encounter!

:kobe


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio, take lessons from Sandow on how to get heat. And did I hear "you suck" chants?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

VITAMIN-C REUNITES!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess Jericho is Face now :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is THAT the new Raw theme? Sounds decent.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh look. Sheamus and his bury kick.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

CHRISTIAN AND JERICHO :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Save_Us.Sandow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Jericho and Christian teaming up?

Yes!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Now THATS a tag team! Vitamin C!! Chris Jericho and Christian!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That tag team match looks decent


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

jericho and christian are one of my favorite tag teams of all time


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

For the last three days whenever I see Ziggler, I keep laughing because of the Ask The Face segment he did on Ryder's show.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



hazuki said:


> Sandow > Del Rio


a new born> del rio


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton please hurry up and return.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh shit guys Y2j and Christian teaming up how many years has it been since we saw that team?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> Awesome.
> 
> They need to get rid of those fucking pink tights though. Seriously.


The pink tights fit his character perfectly. It displays an arrogant heel. The Model Rick Martel wore them and so did Macho Man when he was a heel.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian and Jericho in a tag team? Holy shit its 2004 all over again!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C reunion. Sweet.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tedious said:


> Ziggler/Y2J segment thank you.


they only show the replay rofl


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah Y2J/Christian tag team is back. I hope they have a segment acknowledging that they used to be a team


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

the usual tag team match that feature no actual tag teams. Why cant they just use their tag teams for tag matches.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sandow is awesome.

Jericho and Christian teaming up the first time in a while? This will be interesting.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Chris Jericho is officially a face.

Too many turns in the WWE over the 3 months..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What a match!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When did Jericho turn face?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

King a bit too sexual about the Brogue Kick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian and Jericho teaming up?

:yes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Midcard feuds getting promotion. Nice.

Oh, and it's nice that Jericho has forgiven Christian for stealing his bitch back in '04.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MARKING OUT FOR VITAMIN C REUNION!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Jericho gunna put dolph over...it's things like this that people overlook when examining the legacy of Jericho.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



TJTheGr81 said:


> For the last three days whenever I see Ziggler, I keep laughing because of the Ask The Face segment he did on Ryder's show.


That was freaking hilarious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Chris Jericho, Christian and THE LITTLE GENERAL back together.

:mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RatedR10 said:


> Jericho and Christian teaming up?
> 
> Yes!


Just what this RAW needs -- a Vitamin C injection!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How did Jericho turn face?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> When did Jericho turn face?


Pretty much once he came back from suspension.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C is back baby


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Until May said:


> a new born> del rio


Placental expulsion > Del Rio


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Marking for Jericho/Christian.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

All we need now is Triple H competing in the main-event, and it'll feel like 2003 again.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Remember ECW GM Tiffany used to pronounce Christian as "Crustian"


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> How did Jericho turn face?


He didn't have a definitive turn. He's been treated like a face since he returned after suspension.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ looks like she's there for take your daughter to work day.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

office sexy time ah yeah


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Just because you're wearing a power suit!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Reminisces about Vitamin C's reign as tag champs back in the day...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian and Jericho teaming again after 8-9 years.This looks sweet.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Shut up Daniel" 

Was waiting for that. Paybacks a bitch Bryan!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Just because you're wearing a power suit--" :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> When did Jericho turn face?


Two weeks ago.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan conveniently gets the courage just as we return from break.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dere u go Aj make Dbry look like a bitch!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't think they were supposed to show the lighting crew :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Was AJ bout to shoot a porno?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here is something I don't get. Why couldn't AJ still marry Bryan?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



KuritaDavion said:


> AJ looks like she's there for take your daughter to work day.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

She needs some acting lessons, but still hot.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

this gm shit is just ZzZzZz


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I so would give AJ a "clean slate"..if you know what I mean


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I like how the addressed the dudes in white... a lot of people were bitching about it


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wonder how Orton is fitting into this Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan jobbing to Sheamus again? Oh, dear God.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I think I could write a thesis on that dance from Vickie Guerrero alone. It is so indicative of the problem with WWE's writing/direction. Repetitive, plastic, blatantly unrealisitic. Anybody who watched that could tell even Vickie Guerrero wasn't buying into what she was saying. "The hitch-hiker" over and over and over and over. "Excuse me" over and over and over and over. Give people a tiny, tiny bit of artistic license and they will sink or shine, but at least either is entertaining. That dance was just the direction of "okay, go out and do the hitch-hiker, but don't do anything else at all and wait for Sandow to come out". Give the performers a morsel of artistic license and they will shine.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat AJ


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ as gm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really? So they ARE going with that?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is a fucking Raw rerun.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ is actually fitting well as a GM lol


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what a bitch


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Standard HHH plug in the background


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes WWE. Remind us that H is going over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

well, we know what the third hour's gunna be used for...MOAR COMMERCIALS, and AJ WHORING.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good segment by AJ, I'm impressed.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah, I don't think AJ's gonna be a great GM. D-Bry's officially back to jobber status.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what the fuck is AJ talking about? oh and look, she stole a variant of Bryan's catchphrase again, otherwise nobody gave a shit. what a fucking talentless bitch, christ.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Words cannot describe how irritating AJ is.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

'Is it for the World Title?'

'No'

:lol

Blunt and to the point, I suppose.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I love angry tantrum throwing Daniel Bryan. He amuses me so much.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ scks.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is AJ on a middle-school work experience program?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck... Bryan gonna job.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ completely stole Bryan's thunder. Disgusting.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL @ them censoring ass. How can you people watch this shit? Including me.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can AJ please fuck off? I'm so fucking frustrated that she is leeching off of Bryan's catchphrase.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looks like they might be getting their recaps out of the way in the first hour. At least I hope so.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

2 hours left. Oh boy.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Felpent said:


> AJ scks.


I HOPE SO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They really blew their load on last weeks episode. No more swimmers left to occupy the pool.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Did they seriously censor the word "ass"?


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evilerk said:


> I so would give AJ a "clean slate"..if you know what I mean


So you're gonna shave her vag?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



psx71 said:


> All we need now is Triple H burying somebody in the main-event, and it'll feel like 2003 again.


There ya go fixed... Then we'd defiantly be back in 03


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ is a great troll..... Next to, well ▲E of course.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



NearFall said:


> Is AJ on a middle-school work experience program?


Internship.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

NikkiSixx's cause of death: excessive WWE recap exposure.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why does Stephanie's voice get deeper every time she returns?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Are they planning to recap the entire Raw 1000 tonight? That's one way to fill out the show, I guess.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Billy Kidman said:


> They really blew their load on last weeks episode. No more swimmers left to occupy the pool.


True. More and more fillers..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan going to job to that orange, HHH 2.0 piece of shit. People say Bryan doesn't have a good look, but Sheamus looks like the dad from the Wild Thornberries.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Don't be a bully Steph, be a star!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*AJ is kinda terrible right now and has been for a while.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Natsuke said:


> AJ is actually fitting well as a GM lol


no, she isnt...the GM shit needs to fucking go.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Domenico said:


> Can AJ please fuck off? I'm so fucking frustrated that she is leeching off of Bryan's catchphrase.


Yes please!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Stephanie should never be involved in another segment again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

why do i want Brock to break Stephanie. seeing that promo again by her makes me angry.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Also if Daniel Bryan did pull off that wedding plan then he would have become the greatest troll of all time. LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Lesnar needs a Bane mask. :side:*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'll give it up to Cole, he nailed that "here comes the pain" line.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol tonight is all about rematches from past PPV's then it seems.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Old school promo. I'm liking it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



WhyTooJay said:


> Why does Stephanie's voice get deeper every time she returns?


_She's all grown up..._


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL there were not that many booes when Lesnar came out.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When I watch this shit I feel like me and Vince are kids, playing at his parents' house. Every time I find a nice toy and try to play with it, he runs over, grabs it from me, smashes it against my face and screams "I WANT TO PLAY IT'S MY HOUSE YOU DON'T GET TO IT'S MINE" and then plays with it for ten seconds before smashing it into bits on the floor and going back to play with the one toy he actually likes.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Gonna lol when Lesnar jobs to HHH.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> no, she isnt...the GM shit needs to fucking go.


^this, people are tired of that garbage, the product doesn't need a GM at all


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You guys do realize it's creative that tells AJ to use the catchphrase?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



WhyTooJay said:


> Why does Stephanie's voice get deeper every time she returns?


Because Hunter likes his women with more testosterone then an average college football team?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Those Czech chicks are hot...wait wrong thread


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



NikkiSixx said:


> _She's all grown up..._


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol That song doesn't not suit that match!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

#noholds


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Like my vote counts.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

All of them matches are basically the same xD.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

that match is going to end in 10 seconds


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sorry, but what's the difference between a Street Fight and a No Holds Barred match? They're basically the same thing with different names....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sweet, Bryan/Sheamus should be a great match.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Aren't all those matches basically the same thing?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

pretty sure orton gonna come out


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Those 3 are the same matches.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

All these seem to be similar type of matches.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I come from the future, got the results already.

No holds barred. 100% of votes.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-07-30/sheamus-daniel-bryan

EDIT: Oh wait we are currently sitting at 2 votes at 50% and 50%. Sounds legit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus interview ahahaha.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It doesn't matter they are all the same match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Er...are any of those match types actually different from each other in any significant way?


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

isnt noholds streetfight falls cant anywhere the same thing


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wtf was that?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No holds barred and street fight are the same thing!


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Words cannot describe how irritating AJ is.


I agree. I fn can't stand her.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The hell was that last bit about?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wtf? random small talk


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No holds barred and street fight = same thing. And falls count anywhere is only slightly different.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The99Crusher said:


> You guys do realize it's creative that tells AJ to use the catchphrase?


What? NO! AJ is CLEARLY doing it of her own accord! I bet you'll tell me she doesn't actually make the decisions next.

Falls Count Anywhere and Street Fight matches are virtually the same. I guess with Street Fights, weapons will already be there and accessible?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's the same stip. The same fucking stip.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THE ROOFER THE BETTER


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well this match wont last long.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



The99Crusher said:


> You guys do realize it's creative that tells AJ to use the catchphrase?


people are speaking in kayfabe, jesus. don't tell me you actually needed that clarified for you? you can't possibly be that stupid.... right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What the hell was that bit with Josh?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So it's commercial, promo, then more commercials?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And these matches are different, how?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was expecting Josh to say "Just trying to do my job..." and get beat up by Sheamus there


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What the hell was that about?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Should be a good match, but seeing Bryan lose to Sheamus gets old.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hahaha the little add-on at the end of the Sheamus/Josh Matthews interview was pointlessly hilarious.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Completely forgot Raw was now 3 hours. Has the first hour been any good?


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That interview was...wierd...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Think Sheamus left too early, came back, and stalled lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus will help Josh loosen up.....

With that celtic dick.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Meh. Bryan about to job to Super Sheamus.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope that with all the extra time, Bryan and Sheamus are allowed to put on a decently long match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Falls count anywhere are different because you can pin anywhere. The other 2 are the exact fucking same as any No DQ match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what was that, are they willing to do anything to kill some time. unless Josh will get destroyed by someone. 

DB to lose again unless Rio helps him out. I think im gonna hate AJ being GM just cuz Bryan will likely suffer for it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is there even a difference between "No Holds Barred" and "Street Fight"?


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



faceface said:


> When I watch this shit I feel like me and Vince are kids, playing at his parents' house. Every time I find a nice toy and try to play with it, he runs over, grabs it from me, smashes it against my face and screams "I WANT TO PLAY IT'S MY HOUSE YOU DON'T GET TO IT'S MINE" and then plays with it for ten seconds before smashing it into bits on the floor and going back to play with the one toy he actually likes.


What are trying to say?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Super Fella.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I am not going to be like other people and say Aj sucks as gm before seeing how she actually does as GM (that would be ignorant of me), and I am not ignorant. With that being said, so far she has impressed me, a bit nervous at start but more calm and impressive in the back. NICE JOB AJ (so far)


----------



## h930651 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

kinda feel like im watching an episode of smackdown right before raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I turned back just to see Josh with a crazy stank face. :lmao
What the fuck happened?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Joseph92 said:


> So it's commercial, promo, then more commercials?


No it's Commercial, Promo, Twitter, Commercial.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:vince2 I'm gonna bury Daniel Bryan until you guys stop shouting "YES!"


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The







the better.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton's got to get involved in Sheamus' match surely. Otherwise he'll just come out to RKO a random jobber


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> I turned back just to see Josh with a crazy stank face. :lmao
> What the fuck happened?


Sheamus asked him if he was "okay" because he's been looking nervous lately. not sure what the point of that was....


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Punkholic said:


> Is there even a difference between "No Holds Barred" and "Street Fight"?


That's what I was thinking! And why did Sheamus ask if Josh was alright, bit random?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Street fight is supposed to have the wrestlers in street clothes. No holdes Barred is just an extreme rules match, and falls count anywhere is pin anywhere WITH DQ.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Trying something new tonight with Raw, the drunker I get, the less bad Raw is. This surely must work.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Domenico said:


> Meh. Bryan about to job to Super Sheamus.


Don't be so defeatist, Bryan has a chance... :troll


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Serpent01 said:


> Completely forgot Raw was now 3 hours. Has the first hour been any good?


Decent. There hasn't really been anything overtly bad(yet). They did a Del Rio/Santino squash again though, blahhh.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Falls Count Anywhere would proably be the best option seeing as the other 2 have to finish inside the ring I would've thought?

The 'WWE UNIVERSE' will pick No Holds Barred though.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Josh is going to be revealed as the fire starter. That's why he's a nervous fella.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow, recaps of the fire? Really?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus a caring bloke, great babyface!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Best part of RAW right there! FIRE!


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dammit, Kane. Look what you did!


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol @ wwe selling the fire


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is the WWE purposely trying to make RAW as boring as possible?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You know, I just went back to Twitter yesterday after a two year break (no idea why. Hate Twitter.). Wonder if I could get random, annoying, vaguely insulting crap about WWE trending during Raw, just to see if they'd announce it on the show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMG THEY'RE SHOWING THE FIRE. IT'S AN ANGLE GUISE

Yeah, AJ "stole" his phrase all right. YES is still Daniel fucking Bryan's catchphrase.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Goatace


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ah so the fire was on the led displays....that explains why theyre not working


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

time for Bryan to job some more. personally i'm just shocked the unpredictable AJ made such a predictable match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Maybe Lesnar is there and going to attack HHH and that's why Josh is nervous.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> That's what I was thinking! *And why did Sheamus ask if Josh was alright, bit random?*


Josh is a closet arsonist.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan is over as hell. If he ever turns face expect GoatFace to be the Face of WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Count Grishnackh said:


> Wow, recaps of the fire? Really?


3 hrs


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This could be a damn good match, assuming Sheamus doesn't Superman up too much.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ur favorite Jobber Danial Bryan. SMH


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This fire has to be a storyline, why the fuck would they even mention it? Let alone _keep_ fucking mentioning it...


Its either a storyline, or they're just desperate to kill time


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat Slick.

MARRIAGE!

Ah said MARRIAGE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Count Grishnackh said:


> Wow, recaps of the fire? Really?


To be honest, it _is_ the only interesting thing that's happened thus far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RYAN STARTED THE FIRE!

Er, I mean, are they going to actually make an angle out of the fire? If not, why do they keep showing it?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan's jacket looks so cool. American Dragon > Irish Lobster.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I can't believe they showed that fire footage. 

What a sad world. WWE has more transparency than the US Government.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ is the best GM of all time.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Has there been anything redeeming about the gingerfucks world title reign at all? Besides one great match with Bryan at a random ppv... Seriously... And another thing but not his fault is every match since wm has had the same finish... bro-wned kick 1.....2.....3... Same shit... Bet a grand this match has the same finish...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Okay now I know why it's three hours now...because we have to spend an hour and a half with Raw recaps. *


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Angry Bryan is too funny!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How many times are they going to show that wedding video?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They are putting more effort in the set burning than some storylines


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Im sick of seeing Daniel Bryan jobbing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

spam yes


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why couldn't AJ marry Bryan aswell as becoming GM. It's an inconsistency in the storyline.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Inferno match. Goatface vs Fella


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I love this Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is the script to that Bryan, Punk, Kane, AJ porn idea.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So I'm expecting Super Fella to win clean.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow, so Vince actually had Bryan go out there and tell them to stop chanting "Yes!". Just accept Bryan's over. Just accept it.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Come on and get this match over with. You're cutting into my precious commercial time.

Hopefully Bryan gets knocked outside the ring in 5 minutes. I need to know what deal Dominoes Pizza is offering this week.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Trish Stratus.com ‏@trishstratuscom
Glad to see they've put aside any differences I may have caused between them RT On @WWE #RAW: @IAmJericho & @Christian4Peeps team up
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

NO MORE SING ALONG WITH D BRY


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess WWE just does these Twitter polls to get on the "trending topics" list, because I don't see any other reason on why they would be doing them.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Trish:


> Glad to see they've put aside any differences I may have caused between them RT On @WWE #RAW: @IAmJericho & @Christian4Peeps team up


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus? FUUUUUUUUU! My D-Bry probably going to do the job.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan telling the crowd to stop saying "Yes!' prompts them to say it even more. I love reverse psych. lol


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You wear your sin like there's salt on your fries
too many lies
too many lies


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was a month ago? Times flies.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker said:


> Angry Bryan is too funny!


So true. :lol


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bry at the top of the hour :jordan


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This DBry and AJ angle would be a whole lot more interesting if he keeps defeating everything she puts in front of him


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Ditcka said:


> This fire has to be a storyline, why the fuck would they even mention it? Let alone _keep_ fucking mentioning it...
> 
> 
> Its either a storyline, or they're just desperate to kill time


If they need to kill time they can always get Khali to do his kiss cam. Everyone always seems to enjoy that.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> Why couldn't AJ marry Bryan aswell as becoming GM. It's an inconsistency in the storyline.


They cleared this up backstage..If Bryan marries AJ he can legally have her sectioned into a mental hospital...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Maybe Lesnar is there and going to attack HHH and that's why Josh is nervous.


why would Josh care?

My money is on filler (3hrs(Y))


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

4 weeks ago?

Didn't Sheamus retain 2 days after that happened?? :vince


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looks like we'll get frequent pre-match and post-match promos now with the extra hour.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Okay now I know why it's three hours now...because we have to spend an hour and a half with Raw recaps. *


In before recaps of recaps.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> Why couldn't AJ marry Bryan aswell as becoming GM. It's an inconsistency in the storyline.


Because he was going to have her commited to an asylum once they got married.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Del Rio interference telegraphed after that replay much?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

All. The same. Match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hopefully Orton comes out and punts Fella's head to the moon.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

who the fuck would vote for falls count anywhere


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What's the difference between a Street Fight and No Hold Barred?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan about to go all Benoit


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Aj should have married him and then been committed and off raw.

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ok looks like im not the only one that doesnt know the difference


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Aren't all those match types the exact same thing?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan use your YesStick you can beat Sheamus with it


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm happy i went to the vegas show this is unbearable


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awesome, they actually picked the Street Fight. I thought they would just go with the Falls Anywhere.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They picked the No DQ match?

Goddamit, WWE Universe fpalm


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How do they calculate votes anyway? With so many tweets I would think it's impossible, no?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol they actually had the result to that on wwe.com just moments after they put the poll on the show


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

bryan winning this would only help string the fued along bryan has looked too weak lately


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToddTheBod said:


> What's the difference between a Street Fight and No Hold Barred?


A street fight is generally done in street clothes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Those were basically the same type of matches, at least street fight and no holds barred.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So now the WWE Universe will be "mocking" him every time they chant yes. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There's basically no difference between the three types of matches for the exception that in a "Falls Count Anywhere" match the pinfall could be done anywhere in the arena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



abrown0718 said:


> why would Josh care?
> 
> My money is on filler (3hrs(Y))


Because after that Brock would beat up Josh again.

Just trying to make sense of whatever the hell that was supposed to be. I know, I shouldn't.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So....Raw is Cyber Monday now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Perfect world: Aces & Eights takes out Sheamus.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wish they picked FCA. They're all the same match but that one actually has pinfalls outside the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The best storyline of Raw 1001:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, so Vince actually had Bryan go out there and tell them to stop chanting "Yes!". Just accept Bryan's over. Just accept it.


They tried this before, right after Mania. Obviously, it didn't work. I doubt it will work this time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So sofar, we've had Punk acknowledge that he should be the focus of the show, we've had Santino get his ass kicked, we've had Sandow beat down Brodus, and now we're getting Bryan vs Sheamus in a Streetfight. I know you guys are just horrified about the product but I'm enjoying it a lot more than every single raw with the guest hosts or the GM computer sofar. Add a diva's match and make the main event worthwhile and I'll be happy. Still 2 hours to go. I'm happy..

Lighten up?!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus and Bryan wear the same colors...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> D-Bry at the top of the hour :jordan


I find it funny how people think they care more about AJ than they do him. They've showed plenty of times recently that they see a lot in him.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

street fight, so......THEY ARE GONNA FIGHT IN THE STREET OUTSIDE THE STADIUM?!?! :artest2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Watch like one weapon be used.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope this match is awesome so everyone has to acknowledge that they bitched for nothing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No matter which match type won that vote we would get the exact same match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When all is said and done, Sheamus will be remembered as Diesel/Sid 2.0 and Bryan will be remembered as Bret Hart/Angle 2.0.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

spoiler: Bryan is going to beat Sheamus for 10 minutes, throw his shoulder into the ring post, then get countered once, Brogue Kicked and lose. all while Sheamus no sells the beating he just took.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToddTheBod said:


> What's the difference between a Street Fight and No Hold Barred?


rope breaks?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> lol they actually had the result to that on wwe.com just moments after they put the poll on the show


Poll was obviously rigged.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mordar said:


> street fight, so......THEY ARE GONNA FIGHT IN THE STREET OUTSIDE THE STADIUM?!?! :artest2


this isnt the attitude era


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> lol they actually had the result to that on wwe.com just moments after they put the poll on the show


would not surprise me if they had someone write a parser for twitter hashtags that basically checks twitter for hashtag mentions and tallies them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Count Grishnackh said:


> Wow, recaps of the fire? Really?


*That's at least the second time they've recapped it. :lmao*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AH FUCK MY LIFE I WANTED A NO HOLDS BARRED MATCH!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They have said AJ's last name tonight more than they have ever said it in her entire WWE career prior.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Replay what we just saw 5 seconds ago.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Perfect world: Aces & Eights takes out Sheamus.


I'd mark for that. :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bry taking those bumps.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

All of those options have it so someone like Randall can interfere and beat up Sheamus :hmm:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They have shown a recap of the Bryan/AJ thing from last week at least 3 times and only an hour has gone by.. Give us a break WWE...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Perfect world: Aces & Eights takes out Sheamus.


If only. Right now, I'd even be happy if a team of Hand and Hornswoggle took him out.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

why do you spastics bother watching raw if all you do is bitch? bellends


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who want's to bet Ziggler comes out and tries to cash in?


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! BRYAN YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good stuff from Bryan so far.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i hope sheamus is out for atleast a year


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus hasn't sold this much in a year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Sheamus will sell that ankle for two minutes... tops.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wish they would stop showing that man city fucking advert


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Suck Bryan's dick, you orange cunt. Suck his bearded dick.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I just remembered the difference between matches. 

No Holds Barred - No DQ, but pins must be done in the ring
Falls Count Anywhere - No count outs but you can be DQ'd
Street Fight - No DQ's, no countouts.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

0 second marriage is still better than any of the marriages Lawler had.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan is carrying Sheamus like only Bryan can.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was really hoping that since it was a street fight, Sheamus would bring out jeans for him and DB to wear...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ya know, it's only appropriate to have these two face off for 36 seconds in the second match of the card for the WWE Title at next year's WrestleMania.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AND AH I WOULD WALK 500 MILES AND AH I WOULD WALK 500 MORE


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Pretty sweet match so far

I actually like Cole's pit bull nickname for Bryan. It fits him


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bry carrying Sheamus to another classic :jordan


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

3 hours is a long time to watch men fake fight each other and listen to them talk about fake fighting each other. On top of that the comedy isnt funny

seriously though i don't watch i'll be able to watch 3 hours of raw each week. It's a bloody long time


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ADR is definitely interfering that's why all the choices allowed interference just wish Bryan can win.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can Gary from money supermarket fuck off?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Suck Bryan's dick, you orange cunt. Suck his bearded dick.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good Raw so far besides the constant recaps.

Don't know why you guys are bitching.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The only thing that could truly save this company would be the in-ring debut of The World's Strongest Hand, "Handsome" Hand Henry.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So what happened while I went out?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The flying knee was pretty sweet. I'm glad Bryan is being booked strongly, and that Sheamus is actually selling. Good match so far.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mainboy said:


> I wish they would stop showing that man city fucking advert


All of these Sky Sports premier league adverts are really annoying,


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm loving this Money Supermarket advert with the Magnum music


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mainboy said:


> Can Gary from money supermarket fuck off?


Who's Gary?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



imonaplain said:


> why do you spastics bother watching raw if all you do is bitch? bellends


Bitching is what I do best. It's only fair I share my talent over the internet. 

But here, I can say something nice - Bryan can put on a good match with anybody, even someone he's facing for the gazillionth time.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker said:


> Good Raw so far besides the constant recaps.
> 
> Don't know why you guys are bitching.


We like to bitch. We're never satisfied. :frustrate


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

match has been very good so far. imagine if we got this at Mania. Daniel Bryan wouldnt be so popular now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well, "#StreetFight" is trending in the US on Twitter. Guess the poll wasn't rigged after all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cyon said:


> So what happened while I went out?


The arena got set on fire. You know. Same old same old.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh look, Bryan is working the same arm a variety of wrestlers have worked on for the last 3 months, and getting the shit beat out of him in general. not that he'll sell any of this. what an asshole.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tedious said:


> I just remembered the difference between matches.
> 
> No Holds Barred - No DQ, but pins must be done in the ring
> Falls Count Anywhere - No count outs but you can be DQ'd
> Street Fight - No DQ's, no countouts.


Don't think I've ever seen anyone DQ'd in a Falls Count Anywhere match.

And I'm pretty sure I've heard them say during past Street Fight matches that pins must be in the ring also.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit, awesome move by Sheamus.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There is no such thing as a "great Tout," Michael Cole. Oxy-fucking-moron o'clock.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

seriously, i'm beginning to wonder if overexcited lesnar fan owns any other shirts at home. or has a job to support all of the travelling he does to every single raw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These two have great chemistry. Why the FUCK didn't they let them wrestle at WrestleMania? Goddammit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How many times is Cole going to remind us that the WWE Universe voted for this type of match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus is totally spent


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> match has been very good so far. imagine if we got this at Mania. Daniel Bryan wouldnt be so popular now.


This is true.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If only this was what we got at WM.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I have been enjoying RAW quite a bit this evening, I won't lie. I was expecting a really bad show tonight but it has been quite enjoyable.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus is awful. There are far too many average nobodies being shoved down our throats as top guys these days.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WE WANT TABLES!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

In before "I thought this was PG. Dey can't be usin' no wepuns!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kendo stick? that's the YesStick


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Watch Sheamus no-sell the Kendo Stick shots.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sheamus no selling these hits as usual.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ecabney said:


> D-Bry carrying Sheamus to another classic :jordan


He's not carrying shit, Sheamus is doing just as great this match. 

This match is proof Sheamus can have a good match when given the time and he doesn't have to squash someone. Sheamus rocks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This match is awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

People chanting YES! and then booing when he raises the stick?!? WTF?!? :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's been over an hour and I have to say the first hour wasn't that bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Sheamus, you gotta move outta the way!" No, Jerry. Sheamus LIKES getting hit with the Yes Stick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


I thought it was Hornswoggle's magical penis.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


Japanese custodians?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Do the cameras seem laggy to anyone else?


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES BRYAN DESTROY HIM


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



deadman18 said:


> Watch Sheamus no-sell the Kendo Stick shots.


Or watch Bryan no sell the Kendo Stick


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


The same reason they have Ladders, Tables, Chairs, fire extinguisher and the occasional hornswoggle under it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel getting a lot of offense in....


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Complain about Sheamus no selling the hits, then Bryan no sells the hits.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


the ring crew is into that freaky shit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well, that's how they get around the 'no chairshots to the head' rule I suppose. (Y)


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So the whole point of this match is to use Bryan's talent to try and make people like Sheamus right?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I think AJ should be wwe champion AND world heavyweight champion at the same time. She is more over than anyone on the current roster (besides the Rock but I don't count him cause he's super part-time now).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This match is better then most of the ppv matches they've had this year.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This match isn't bad at all.

First hour was entertaining, I wonder if they can keep it up without making it drag for the next two though


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



James1o1o said:


> Sheamus no selling these hits as usual.





deadman18 said:


> Watch Sheamus no-sell the Kendo Stick shots.


:cole1

I watched DB no sell the kendo shots even more than Sheamus did.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This match is proving WWE isn't giving up on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I pray we get matches like this every week.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes Sheamus, walk straight into the pole.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what a match. this is what we should get for 3 hour Raws. Would like some proper tag matches too.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

this is an awesome match. Long too, if this is what 3 hour Raw means, I'm game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So Bryan just falls off and Sheamus runs head first into the post?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match going on here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



James1o1o said:


> The same reason they have Ladders, Tables, Chairs, fire extinguisher and the occasional hornswoggle under it.


*Well there's legit *haha* reasons for each of those...besides Horny *


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Brye said:


> This match is proving WWE isn't giving up on Daniel Bryan.


Just wait, the bored kick is coming.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awesome match from these guys again. Great chemistry between them.

Sheamus head hits a chair? TAKE IT OFF THE BLOODY AIR!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I can't tell which match is better this match or the 18 second match


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

To be fair, the only blemish on this match as far as Sheamus goes is the fact that he stopped selling the leg. He's holding his own and then some. Just because Daniel Bryan is clearly the better worker doesn't mean Sheamus is horrible. Classic example of people who don't know what the fuck they're talking about acting like they do.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Freeloader said:


> :cole1
> 
> I watched DB no sell the kendo shots even more than Sheamus did.


Bryan marks/Sheamus haters can't see that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I want to see Ziggler sell a kendo stick shot :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Let's go, Bryan!
Yes! Yes! Yes!
Let's go, Bryan!
Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The steps were a distraction.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck dis (White) Noise.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ugh facepalm


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dammit


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I am sad....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ah fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Typical ending.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Well that was anti-climatic. Good match though.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn good match


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hate that kick. I hate it so much.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Let's go, Bryan!
> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> Let's go, Bryan!
> Yes! Yes! Yes!


1
2
3!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what happened to sheamus's eye?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really good TV match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow I totally didn't see Sheamus winning that one


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I think AJ should be wwe champion AND world heavyweight champion at the same time. She is more over than anyone on the current roster (besides the Rock but I don't count him cause he's super part-time now).


AJ isn't over at all unless she steals Bryan's YES/NO catchphrases.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

At least Sheamus pulled him from the stairs. Cena seemed to forget at Extreme Rules you cannot pin them on the stairs unless its falls count anywhere.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match. Especially for Raw


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hell of a match for TV.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really good match. (Y)

***3/4 on first watch.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really good match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Aw, fucking hell....I was enjoying that and then ginger fella had to win with the fucking Brogue Kick yet again. fpalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

was that the Mark out guy again!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow that was actually good cant be mad at that match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat fan


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Pretty good match. The ending was predictable though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HHH 2.0 wins as predicted. WWE is insane if they think he's the next Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

NOW it shows Sheamus is ready? He beat Del Rio clean at MITB!


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FFS. Another Brogue Kick, 1-2-3. Yawn. Good match except the ending.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Has Sheamus even lost a match so far this year? I swear to god he has a better record then Ryback has :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Nice match. I guess we'll be seeing more 20 minute matches on Raw now that it's 3 hours.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm gonna erase the 18 second match from my mind and pretend that this happened at WM.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match.
(Golly gee, no bitching from me!)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Enjoyable match. I suppose that's the upside of three hour shows, more matches that get time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

yeah Sheamus was gonna win but great match for sure. DB hasnt one an important match in a while yet keeps getting popular and over. Hope he doesnt feud with AJ and get into stupid matches weekly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WWE mark right there pounding his chest-Same guy who went nuts for Bork Lesnar's return.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Very fine match!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If we get a nice lengthy match like that every Raw, 3 hours sounds a bit better. D-Bry is the man. So is Sheamus without WWE's bullshit.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn, Bryan can't even get a cheap win from Del Rio interference. Good match though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They couldn't have Del Rio interfere and let Bryan get the win?

Oh that's right, Bryan was facing Sheamus, not Punk.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Of course Affliction Guy is a Sheamus fan.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The mark out guy lol. Such a funny plant.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Someone owes me a grand... Seriously same finish since wm... Fuck you Vince


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

didn't see that coming, Sheamus winning?, that never happens


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> was that the Mark out guy again!


Ok, so i wasn't seeing things.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Loved that match


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ugh, fuck Sheamus.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really good TV Match.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

decent match, predictable boring ass ending.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match, ending wasn't that great.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was pretty good, as I had hoped.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> was that the Mark out guy again!


:lmao Yeah!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*and another recap :lmao*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why is there a kendo stick under the ring?*


Shane put it there.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Raw is RECAPS!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW IS RECAPS!


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can someone tell me why we couldn't get that at WM?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If three hours means more quality, lengthy matches like that, then I guess it might be a good move after all.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Please don't tell me you guys are complaining about the WHC beating Bryan in a TV match after a long even battle.

Fuck.

Well only two people, but still.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The WWE is doing that mark out guy a solid by showing him every time he is there.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

best part about rock vs punk 
mark war


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Recap of what happened an hour ago...NICE! :no:


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was one hell of a good match. Hope we get stuff like that on RAW every week now.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Antho10000 said:


> The WWE is doing that mark out guy a solid by showing him every time he is there.


its obvious that fucker is a plant


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is it just me that wants to smack that fooking Chelski fan in the mouth


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was basically: "Well. That was CM Punk talking about The Rock. Okay, I guess." to "JOHN CENA VS. BIG SHOW FIRST TIME ONLY CAN HE LIFT BIG SHOW?!?!"

Commentary at its finest.


----------



## h930651 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

>sheamus looks injured after his street fight
>no sign of ziggler showing up 
>no sign of del rio to attack sheamus to make him look more legit of a contender 
>no sign of a randy orton return


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These direct lines adverts are not funny in the slightest!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what does that guy talking about drogbas penalty say before his laughing fit?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I seriously wonder how much money that Mark Out guy has in his accounts.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian is a CLB


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Honestly didn't mind Sheamus winning (again), just wish he'd have won with White Noise on the steel steps or something, instead of the same old fucking Brogue Kick.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This forum must be 99% females, so many moany little bitches, yawn! Just saw an awesome match but people must moan at the end...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

do ppl actually by Undertaker streak vids. Wasnt there one for when he was 18 and 0 or something. Just seems like it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



psx71 said:


> Has Sheamus even lost a match so far this year? I swear to god he has a better record then Ryback has :lmao


Yeah, a couple of times. He even got pinned once by Bryan in the RTWM.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Had someone interfered Ziggler would've teased the cash in.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



GCA-FF said:


> Recap of what happened an hour ago...NICE! :no:


Well to be honest, some people might of forgot it started an hour ago


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AH well never expected Bryan to win. Very good match though


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

or they only started watching


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Orton heel turn and starts fued with mysterio?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



deadmanwatching said:


> best part about rock vs punk
> mark war


Best and worst. At the same time. 

Taker is the Gawd. Most of the Streak matches suck, but from 21 on, they've been awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToxieDogg said:


> Honestly didn't mind Sheamus winning (again), just wish he'd have won with White Noise on the steel steps or something, instead of the same old fucking Brogue Kick.


The Brogue Kick is easily one of the best finishers around.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match between Bryan and Sheamus. I may find Sheamus boring as hell, but I can't knock that he has ring talent.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> Is it just me that wants to smack that fooking Chelski fan in the mouth


Me aswell mate


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

JR and Mick Foley loved the match I guess that means somthing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cyon said:


> I seriously wonder how much money that Mark Out guy has in his accounts.


Probably enough to have Tru-Green come by and fertilize his Merkin each week.

#MarkOutMerkin


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> Is it just me that wants to smack that fooking Chelski fan in the mouth




You are not alone. Sky ads do my fucking head in.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Huganomics said:


> If three hours means more quality, lengthy matches like that, then I guess it might be a good move after all.


that's one possible positive, but I'm still expecting them to fill the time with more stupid shit and recaps


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Striker said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are complaining about the WHC beating Bryan in a TV match after a long even battle.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Well only two people, but still.


I'm complaining that they don't have Sheamus lose to further a storyline he's involved in by having Del Rio cost him. No reason it shouldn't have happened and it wouldve been a fresher Sheamus match finish.

Match itself was great though and Bryan looked strong.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Maybe with three hours we'll get a good match (or at least WWE's attempt at a good match) every week?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BlindWrestlingMark said:


> Can someone tell me why we couldn't get that at WM?


Vince needed his precious poster boys to have 7747846436464674674674754 minute long entrances(with two well-known rappers, because they're still relevant dammit).


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hahahah just got neg repped from some kid for sayin triple h buried dudes in 2003... He must've not seen many 2003 main events...


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Love how they keep showing the Aguero goal at the end of each advert.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here comes Orton.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL angry Bryan is awesome


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ORTON TO RETURN NOW


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Get Goatace a doctor


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> Is it just me that wants to smack that fooking Chelski fan in the mouth


That and - "Balotelli... agueRRRROOOOOOOOOO!!!!"

D-Bry drunk in the ring haha


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Haha DB still in the ring


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LoL Bryan your causing a scene


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

and were back..with a drunk D-BRY


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"FacePalm"


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Just tuned in. WTF is this I see in the ring right now?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol Oh Bryan


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Third recap of this?

Cool.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

someone call the WAHHmbulance


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF?! :lol Crazy D-Bry.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GOATFACE sounds drunk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao Ok, I wasn't buying it before, but he's TOTALLY becoming Kurt Angle now :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF is this $#!t?!?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Recapping Punk again!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Irish Jet said:


> The Brogue Kick is easily one of the best finishers around.


Botox Injection > Brogue Kick


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol

Really starting to like Bryan a lot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WON'T SOMEBODY CALL A DOCTOR?!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*and another recap *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anticlimactic as hell match and Bryan no sold everything.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

random ass segments


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wait, didn't we _just_ see a recap of this?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Those punches and kicks Cena threw... Some of the worst I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn, I love angry pathetic Bryan so much. Just throws himself into the role.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

yo brehs, has anyone ever been on a run as incredible as Bryan's right now WITHOUT winning a single match?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They're fucking recapping what they just recapped before the break? This is fucking pathetic.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> Hahahah just got neg repped from some kid for sayin triple h buried dudes in 2003... He must've not seen many 2003 main events...


Or watched any RAW episode from 2003 at all.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Milk was a bad choice


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Get him an ambalamps!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Theproof said:


> Just tuned in. WTF is this I see in the ring right now?


Bryan got drunk in the ring because AJ dumped him


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He needs "Anger Management" clearly.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh this is what happened at the start of RAW. I totally fucking forgot.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't think they're showing enough recaps.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Where is HHH? Bryan in the ring for a pedigree


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

remember this happened at 7..straight up..thanks AJ Lee


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Stop recapping everything FFS.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi has what you need!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh so...three hour raw might have done me in. Gunna give TNA another chance

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

... wat?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who the hell would buy this stupid song on iTunes?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh for fuck sake. Where is Orton. Save us Orton.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dammit, his neck is hurt! Get a doctor!


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These recaps are becoming a HUGE problem.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DA truth and lil Jimmy GQed up!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi with promo time?

Uhhh..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dr. Kofi


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi and Truth?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

2 jobbers entering the ring


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what kind of booking is this?

shitty booking


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> Milk was a bad choice


IT'S SO DAMN HOT!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is the Kofi guy online?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi mic time? Please do away with the 3 hours.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

is Lil Jimmy a doctor...that would be awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

TROOF in a suit?

that just...:lmao


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Truth beatdown


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi getting mic time, holy shit, am I seeing this right?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I just want AW. Please, just give me AW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan is fucking god :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These guys are still champions, well the permanent 3 hr show is good for them I guess.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Skedaddle.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lil Jimmy got a fresh cut...


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bad word from the vision mixer takes away any form of surprises of entrances...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kofi...Truth...you both best shut the fuck up. You two should leave and never come back.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol they made Kofi and R-truth tag team champs? I wonder why.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

What the fuck are we watching

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is it just me, or does Daniel Bryan remind you of how The Miz in the run up to Wrestlemania?


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh dear lord


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He hurt Lil Jimmy


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THAT HAPPENED! YES!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF is this?!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan is drunk :lmao

and R-Truth is on some crazy drugs


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Little Jimmy is dead


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WHOA Bryan is EVIL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BAHAHAAAHAHAAA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This invisible lil jimmy is shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*What....the....FUCK?*


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AHAHAHA what a heel


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Haha, that was funny :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMG, Lil Jimmy just got knocked the f*ck out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Kofi actually sold that!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LMAO would have loved if he slapped the yes lock on Lil Jimmy


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DB is a comedy character, how joyful.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bitch just punted Lil' Jimmy... :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*-DEAD-*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Little Jimmy's dead!

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao This is so stupid.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YOU'RE CONSOLING AN INVISIBLE CHILD!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It wasn't my fault!


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And people call TNA?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

angry bryan is getting annoying, but that little jimmy moment is FUCKING AWESOME HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I LOL'd


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You are consoling an imaginary child!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

O_O

Consoling an imaginary child Storyline.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ctfu!!! OMG, that was funny as shit!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

What is this? I don't even.

"Consoling an invisible child!" :lmao

DEM WHITE COATS!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan just brought out the white coats!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"You're consoling an invisible child"

Haha brilliant.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao that was AWESOME DBry is a fucking legend


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Little Jimmy just sold that kick better than most of the WWE Roster.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I HATE face R Truth!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What the skedaddle is going on?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LMAO!!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THE WHITE SUITS!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WTF is this? Seriously?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hey those guys are from last week.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm sorry but Bryan is horrible on the mic when he's talking like this. He sounds like the Miz and his horrible acting.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What is this???? Maybe I”ll understand it better after a few recaps.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan fucked up lil jimmy


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

fuckery


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hey look it's Daniel Bryan's new stable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*oh god... AJ... fuck. *


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

who the fuck are they realllyyyyyyy


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryans new gimmick is mental health doctor?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Woah what


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can we get AJ away from Bryan already?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh god hahaha run Bryan run


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK YOU AJ!

GET HIM THE FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hahahahahaha he kicked little jimmy. Daniel Bryan is gold. Kofi and truth suck so does AJ that skank.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THE KKK! Coming to get those black guys!

I dont want any racism criticizm coming my way for that comment. I am not a racist at all.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan just saved this hour of raw... 

Sandow saved the first... 

Who's gonna save us from the dread that the third hour Is sure to bring...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao It's a fucking loony house


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Kane should come out to fight the men in white I'm sure he still doesnt like them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why is Kofi always stuck in dumbass tag teams? Seriously. At least give him a decent run with the IC title.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ GTFO MY SCREEN


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They're going to lock up Bryan. Really? Fuck you, AJ. Fuck you and your overpushed ass.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Like you can just have someone committed.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

daniel bryan is brilliant


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Are we seriously going to have D Bryan in the nuthouse?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!!!!!!!!!!

WCW tried that with Flair and it was horrid.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Irish Jet said:


> The Brogue Kick is easily one of the best finishers around.


:banplz:



Tosh said:


> You are not alone. Sky ads do my fucking head in.


Yep, same here, sick to death of hearing "Balotelli.... AGUEEEERRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't think AJ can pull off the dress pants look. Poor girl has noassatallitis.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dammit go away AJ Truth is the crazy one!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao

D-Bry channeled Gene Snitsky there.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FUCK AJ IS RUINING HIS MOMENT AGAIN!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

More AJ. Great. Now I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ironic AJ

"You have been a little unstable..."


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is literally anchorman... He talks like will ferrell and punted a small creature


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So Daniel Bryan has been on TV for like 20 minutes now, huh?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ needs to go away.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow, now that is how you BURRY a guy that is over against your intentions


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Little Jimmy got booted!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



OhTHATJosh said:


> Like you can just have someone committed.


lol, its the wwe


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

weren't they "working" for him..a second ago


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i have pubes older than them lads!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who r these guys in white?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Isn't Dean Ambrose's angle in FCW atm about him being a psychiatrist? or something to that effect?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ is the worst.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

boring as fuck


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao
> 
> D-Bry channeled Gene Snitsky there.


Hey, it wasn't his fault.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So bryan is gonna feud with Sheen after all -_-


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The New Spirit Squad.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

#SaveUsOrton


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bry DA GAWD!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RKO85 said:


> Kofi and truth suck so does *AJ that skank*.


Looks at comment. Looks at sig. Looks at comment. Looks at sig.

Okay...#Hoeski


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OH MY GOD, I'M LAUGHING SO HARD! I KNOW HE'D DO IT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan is gonna Wayne Brady that chick


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Since that's the end of Bryan hopefully that's the end of AJ.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> AJ GTFO MY SCREEN


bahaha AJ is the best part of raw right now


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ kicking Daniel out :lol Love it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



alex6992 said:


> Isn't Dean Ambrose's angle in FCW atm about him being a psychiatrist? or something to that effect?


no


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Marty McFly needs to go back, make his parents fuck, and Daniel Bryan will be commended instead of committed.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToddTheBod said:


> So Daniel Bryan has been on TV for like 20 minutes now, huh?


AJ RUINED IT BY BURYING HIM!!!111111


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How can anyone be a fan of AJ? Goddamnit.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DB needs to snap and kidnapped AJ. Kane can make a save...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ is the best GM of all time. She's even better than Eric Bischoff.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm not gonna lie, I'm actually finding tonight's show entertaining even though every part of my brain screams at me that it's fucking awful and insanely stupid.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I am done with aj please make it stop...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is Jerry Sandusky now playing with Little Jimmy while he's unconscious in the shower?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I usually try to be positive about the show...but this is awful.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Hammertron said:


> lol, its the wwe


Is it? I thought I was watching Russo era WCW.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These next few weeks aren't going to be kind to DB. I like Daniel very much but this is quite hilarious to see how many misfortunes can happen to him the coming weeks and him just going nuts.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm sorry but I enjoyed every minute of that. Lol.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan needs to slap a hoe....


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evilerk said:


> weren't they "working" for him..a second ago


Don't think, don't apply logic. Just shrug and go with it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So basically this:









Back to Golden Girls. A hurricane's a comin'!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I sniffed a whiff of Russo in the segment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RickeyP said:


> This is literally anchorman... He talks like will ferrell and punted a small creature


I'm waiting for the jazz flute.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

this AJ/Bryan thing is mind-numbing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow, Bryan had a whole half hour dedicated to him. Good for him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Didn't Bryan bring the guys in the white with him?? Why would they listen to AJ?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is hilarious. Wow.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

First half of RAW has been pretty solid so far.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ok, I don't know what the hell that was but hopefully the rest of the show has segments that actually have a point.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



RyanPelley said:


> Marty McFly needs to go back, make his parents fuck, and Daniel Bryan will be commended instead of committed.


YES :lmao :lmao :lmao

At what point does AJ fade out of existence?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Domenico said:


> How can anyone be a fan of AJ? Goddamnit.


I like her even better now that she pisses everyone off.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

bryan is a nutcase he needs serious help. Kicking little jimmy was disgraceful he should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why can't the WWE just place Bryan in a credible feud? Instead he's stuck with AJ fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> Is Jerry Sandusky now playing with Little Jimmy while he's unconscious in the shower?


:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was really wanting Bryan to kick the shit out of the White Suits. Would have been epic.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh fuck....it was the wind!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Amazing what sleeping with Cena has done for AJ's career.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cyon said:


> I sniffed a whiff of Russo in the segment.


russo would come up with something better then that brother


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



alex6992 said:


> Isn't Dean Ambrose's angle in FCW atm about him being a psychiatrist? or something to that effect?


No.

But Im also getting a feeling this storyline is going to eventually make Bryan bring in Ambrose...

A stable/tag team of psychotic madmen???

Might work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*in before we come back to a recap.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Teddy is the new GM clearly


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, Bryan had a whole half hour dedicated to him. Good for him.


This. People shit on these segments but Bryan's actually being used a lot in WWE.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Please not Teddy Long Please not Teddy Long Please not Teddy Long


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Even if that was utterly retarded, the shot of Bryan being escorted by the white coats, with Truth clutching an invisible boy in the background was hilarious.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Love seeing some people here get so bent out of shape over a young female like AJ. This is awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

We all know Teddy Long is going to be SD GM. I'll be surprised if it's anyone else.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Loving WCW Nitro tonight...


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton...feel free to come out now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bet it's Teddy.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Domenico said:


> How can anyone be a fan of AJ? Goddamnit.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm a fan of her's because she's _very_ easy on the eyes, and she's really not as bad on the mic as everyone makes her out to be.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I am an AJ fan but she is starting to piss me off. That was epic up till the end with AJ. Daniel Bryan is the person on the roster atm


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Puppet H said:


> russo would come up with something better then that brother


Puppet H is supposed to bury all things WCW!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



finalnight said:


> Amazing what sleeping with Cena has done for AJ's career.


Wait, what? Did i miss something?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Looks like we won't have to hear the Nickelback song anymore. 

Now just get rid of the shitty Green Day song on Smackdown please.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LET'S LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP
LET'S LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP
LET'S LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP
LET'S LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP, LIGHT IT UP

/Hell


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FUCKING TOUT


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh god really?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lmfao I hate Tout but I love these morons


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tout is an awful idea, none of these tout video people have anthing worthwhile to say :O


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why tout, why?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i thought the fucking audience was all 9 years old. Why are all these men and women touting.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah the people who liked that white coats and lil jimmy crap would have called it crap if it was on WCW or TNA. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who was it that said they wouldn't show pro-Punk touts?

Anyway, tout sucks.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LMAO @ these Touts.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToxieDogg said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm actually finding tonight's show entertaining even though every part of my brain screams at me that it's fucking awful and insanely stupid.


ifeel the same way


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

TOUT - Making WWE fans look even worse then normal since 2012.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If you send in one of those "touts" you don't really deserve to live. At all.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> I am an AJ fan but she is starting to piss me off. That was epic up till the end with AJ. Daniel Bryan is the person on the roster atm


Yes he is a person on the roster.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LMAO! Was that a skinny Booker T?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This Tout shit is dumb.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

it's a PG "kid" show with all the Touts being adults. Gee.. wonder if WWE ever thought they might be targeting the wrong audience.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm not watching RAW, have an exam tomorrow. I'm a Daniel Bryan mark, how's the show been so far?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FUCK THIS TROUT SHIT. I'M ALREADY SICK OF IT.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That bitch on tout: MAN THE HARPOONS


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Where is the option to vote for Vince?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

These Touts are too annoying.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

More touting. Awesome, I love watching these!!! I also like to get jiggy with it to that slick beat that plays while people tout. It's off the chain!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hope the SmackDown GM is Eve.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao tout

that last guy got his boomhauer on

A DUB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ugh. The blacks.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FUCK YES
Get rid of Daniel, say hello to AW doing commentary.

I like RAW now.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i wanna see Rock316Ae Tout it out ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES ITS AW!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MOVE GET IT.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh and this is why WWEs show is so "anti-IWC". Because casuals eat it up.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Judging by that kick Little Jimmy should be in the hospital


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

PRIMETIME PLAYASSSS


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MOVE GET IT GET IT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Million of dollers


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A.W.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This TOUT crap is gay


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Even more Touting? WWE knows just what I want.

MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT THATS RIGHT

Woo AW


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Since when is Daniel Bryan unstable? fpalm This is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lmao Darren Young acting like a gangster is about the funniest shit I've seen. WTF is this?


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ on the mic > orton on the mic. True story.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

what did titus say to the fat guy in the cena shirt?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Piss break.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THE FUCK? This raw is AMAZING, they are doing what everybody has wanted with the 3 hour format, Long Matches and More Mid Card, this is fucking awesome!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

i actually think the arena looks better with half of it broken


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Count Grishnackh said:


> MOVE GET IT GET IT


THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> i thought the fucking audience was all 9 years old. Why are all these men and women touting.


They're just very old looking teenagers. :side:


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tout time! Everybody excited? I know I sure am!
Thank`s for the wisdom, WWE universe!


Oh, AW!! Now I am excited.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wonder what AW is going say next.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW simply must be GM by the end of the year.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wow an actual LEGIT tag team on RAW?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's kinda sad to see D-bry go down like this but so enjoyable.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can they just put the tag straps on PTP and split Kofi and Truth please? Kofi should be solo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

KOBE BRYANT RAPE JOKE. I LOVE IT


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

People are gonna see these Touts and think those people represent wrestling fans fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GOTTA LOVE AW! :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yeah, AW attracts too much attention to himself. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up becoming bigger than PTP and leaves them. PTP will then become jobbers and AW will have a Vickie like role or something.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HAHAHA


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit at the Kobe comment.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW is about to get the mic pulled, he just crossed a line.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

KAshcjsdv @ Kobe rape.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

When AJ was with Bryan they were calling her just AJ. Now they she is GM they are calling her AJ Lee. Just noticed that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao AW DID NOT JUST FUCKING SAY THAT


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OMG AT AW AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

THE KOBE REFERENCE


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

that wasn't PG


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was very non PG AW.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh no! Not a Kobe diss!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:kobe


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tout sounds like it should be a world to define some type of disease.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm enjoying RAW. Giving emphasis to mid card feuds and we are seeing more people in a larger defined role. Can this keep up?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DID AW REALLY JUST SAY THAT?? HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado"...ok lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

where is everyone else. Wasnt AW recruiting the likes of Mark Henry and Mason Ryan. 

and Wow AW is crazy. Can he say shit like that lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my fucking goodness...that kobe joke

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Titus O'neill is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado lololololooooool


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not PG, AW.

Not PG at all.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Did AW just fucking say that?! :lmao


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



MillionDollarProns said:


> KOBE BRYANT RAPE JOKE. I LOVE IT


i smell a lawsuit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Kobe Bryan in a Hotel in Colorado-Unstoppable". 

Holy Fuck AW-Enjoy your "future endeavor" message tomorrow on WWE.com


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

please tell me he just didn't mention Colorado


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

hahahahah he's gonna get fired.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I fucking can't!!!!

Kobe Bryant in a hotel room in Colorado!

Oh god!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

bet AW gets fired for that comment. :kobe4


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh look, another tag team created for the simple fact that both wrestlers where black.....how shocking.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The more they try to bury D-Bry, the better he gets. He's burial proof.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They aint chanting Kofi.

:kobe


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What did he say? I went to get a glass of water.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How bad is Titus O'Neil?


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Someone should make a tout that subtly mocks everyone else touting


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL Kobe Bryant unstoppable in a Colorado Hotel room. mic pulled? nah


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Unstoppable :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A.W. SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That could be his job but man it was awesome.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Pink slip time for AW.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lmfao :kobe


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW is a lebron nut holder


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

how was that kobe joke not pg? he didn't cuss and 99% of the kids prolly didn't even get it.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That Kobe line literally made my jaw drop. WOW.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ya Mamma!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



scrilla said:


> bet AW gets fired for that comment. :kobe4


He probably will. Especially since she lied about what happened and Kobe didn't go to jail.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ohhh boy AW hahahahahaha


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YOUR MOMMA :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

your momma


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL da shoes comin off


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YA MOMMA *throws mic*

:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL AW! "Your Momma"


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was wrong before, AW is gold. I still think PTP suck though.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WHO THROWS A SHOE? HONESTLY!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Your momma!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> A.W. SHUT THE FUCK UP!


No. He's awesome.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW. :lmao


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW is about to get fired, but what a way to go.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol that tag team is going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"YO MAMA! Hey I'm just playin', man!"

:lmao Please don't get fired, AW.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Yo mama!"

That and the Kobe joke...fucking AW LMAO!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YOUR MAMA!! Wtf?! Lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Titus O'Neil's first win ever?

PS. How dead was commentary during that match?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HOLY SHIT, LOL. That was sooooo pushing it but so great. xD


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ahahahahahahaha Yo Momma!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

well AW is getting his ass fired but god damn did he gives us some good moments


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm loving the stage without all of the lights on it.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anyone see the chick in the helmet?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW is probably going to get fired.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol pink slip... Gimme a break like anyone cares about that shit anymore... And he was acquitted so it's all in fun...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YA MOMMA! :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

PTP and AW are awesome.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER LAWSUIT... DO IT KOBE MAYBE WWE CAN COME UP WITH A GOOD STORYLINE OTHER THAN THIS GARBAGE*


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Has dat got to do with Titus O'Neal as well? Subtle reference to shaq?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I will boycott this company if AW is fired, and I truly mean that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who throws a shoot.. honestly?


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

if the recaps werent enough, i love how everyone on here has to repeat what happened/what was said aswell


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



OhTHATJosh said:


> WHO THROWS A SHOE? HONESTLY!


A guy who once he goes behind that curtain Vince McMahon is going to fire for his "Rape's OK!" remark


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



juiceGLC said:


> how was that kobe joke not pg? he didn't cuss and 99% of the kids prolly didn't even get it.


It's a joke about rape. Kind of self-explanatory.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Theproof said:


> lol that tag team is going absolutely nowhere.


They're probably actually win the titles, but don't know if that'll mean much.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

trending now Titus, Kofi and Kobe


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao AW is too good for this team.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW is a funny dude. That Kobe line had me weak


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why does Punk have to justify himself to Cena? Hey, Cena, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wtf punk adressing cena?, fuck that, DESTROY CENA GOD DAMMIT, BRUTALIZE HIM, BREAK HIS ARM!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*AW > AJ*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This fool actually walks around with a fucking pick in his hair? I can't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Alright, if Punk doesn't beat down Cena tonight. I riot. 

Fuck that was gay.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"I know you mad"


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



juiceGLC said:


> how was that kobe joke not pg? he didn't cuss and 99% of the kids prolly didn't even get it.


Rape accusations and charges.....referencing that is not PG. Cmon.

But yeah, a lot of the kids wouldn't get it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

::jaw drops:: son of a bitch...... BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So is Tweener Punk or?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Tweenertroll Punk is back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk speaking like that is making my cooter twitter a little. 

Just a little. Back to Sophia.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao :lmao I like this Punk. I like this Punk alot.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awwww shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Total Package said:


> No. He's awesome.


He is fucking annoying. I just want to see him get beaten up. So he is a good heel in my book


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"I did in one night to Rock what you couldn't in whole year" 

Ohhhhhhh.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

2012 Pimpbomb of the year goes to AW.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk just BERRIED Cena


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Relax people, AW is not going to get fired over a Kobe joke when he was making racist jokes a few weeks ago.*


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I really hope they don't fire A-Dub,probably my favourite part of RAW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who throws a shoot.. honestly?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

people in the IWC really are finding things to complain about just for the sake of complaining. this raw has been pretty awesome, i haven't skipped through 90% of my DVR like i used to.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*clears throat*

..OWWWWWWWWWNED


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great words from Punk, didn't even let Cena get a word in. I don't mind that at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lol


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> A guy who once he goes behind that curtain Vince McMahon is going to fire for his "Rape's OK!" remark


Matt Striker's Steve Irwin was worse. (And just as funny)and he still has a job.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The crazy (and stupid) thing about all this is they're clearing and subtly making Punk the heel in all this, but if this was a decade or even five years ago he would still be considered a face. The point of wrestling is to win. Why is there a need for all faces to be nice/like/help each other?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can someone tell me what AW actually said about Kobe I missed it :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Amber B said:


> Punk speaking like that is making my cooter twitter a little.
> 
> Just a little. Back to Sophia.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Relax people, AW is not going to get fired over a Kobe joke when he was making racist jokes a few weeks ago.*


I hope you're right. I don't want AW to get fired. He's hilarious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

someone should really email this shit to Linda's democratic opponent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES PUNK!!! Hopefully Punk is a tweener. Much prefer him that way to anything else.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



pinofreshh said:


> *people in the IWC really are finding things to complain about just for the sake of complaining.* this raw has been pretty awesome, i haven't skipped through 90% of my DVR like i used to.


thisthisthis


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Yo momma!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evolution said:


> Can someone tell me what AW actually said about Kobe I missed it :lol


Titus O Neal is like Kobe Bryant at a hotel in Colorado.......UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If AW cracked a joke about the Colorado shootings I could see him losing his job... But that... Please like worse hasn't been said on shit like SNL or in stand up routines all over...


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

punk is going to betray cena... pretty obvious.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If in a month Titus and Darren dong catch on, send them to jobberville and put AW as an announcer or GM.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Total Package said:


> No. He's awesome.


I agree 100%


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evolution said:


> Can someone tell me what AW actually said about Kobe I missed it :lol


something along the lines of "darren's like kobe in a hotel room, there's nooo stopping him!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck off man City


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

awesome tweener promo from Punk. Nice subtle jabs at Cena while saving face at the same time


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

that fu**ing Aguero goal again!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vince hates Denver right. Im sure he is ok with AW's joke. Why do ppl think he would get fired for that anyway he didnt cuss at all. Cena would make gay jokes every week for a time and worse.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evolution said:


> Can someone tell me what AW actually said about Kobe I missed it :lol


"He's like Kobe in a Colorado hotel room. Unstoppable"

or something close to that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It would be one thing if he made a joke that would fly over a kid's head (Like in a Muppet Movie or some Pixar movie). 

But the fact remains the gist of his joke Kobe raped a girl because he's awesome. 

#FutureEndeavored


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Relax people, AW is not going to get fired over a Kobe joke when he was making racist jokes a few weeks ago.*


Lawler thinks Hunico and Camacho look alike. Racism ain't no thang in the 'E. :lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol Cole apologised for it


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Can we plese get rid of all these useless Did you know facts


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW to be taken off TV by next Monday.

LOL @ Cole apologizing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wwe apologizing


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Already apologising for the remarks. Holy fuck. FUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol. They have to apologize for his comments. AW is in trouble.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL AW


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh he's fired.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cole apologizing for AW's remarks..pussification of America.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Recapping stuff that we saw before the break fpalmfpalm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Evolution said:


> Can someone tell me what AW actually said about Kobe I missed it :lol


"Titus O'Neil is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado; he's unstoppable."


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Punk has been great tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lmao yeah hes gettin fired


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

smh...


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ANOTHER FUCKING RECAP JUST A FEW MINS AGO -_-


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Fuck. They apologized for AW's comments....guess he's out the door. ;(


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It seems a lot of people are complaining that what AW said wasn't "PG". Isn't this the same forum that cries and cries about WWE being PG? :S


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Another recap...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Apologize? Uh, that shit was funny!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat apology.

A tanned ginger. Gross.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"We apologize for remarks made by AW" - Cole

:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A recap of what happened not even 5 minutes ago. NICE!!! :no:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ok nevermind lol. Guess there is some uproar bout AW they had to apologize. And another recap of something that happened min ago.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HEATH SLATER!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So does this mean Slater is getting a push now?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LEGEND TIME!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SLATER TIME!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

There goes the apology. He's totally fired lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol @ the commentators apologizing for AW's joke. Someone's in trouble.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL AW will be fired. WWE apologizing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes Slater!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW > all. Punk > All.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



genocide_cutter said:


> Can we plese get rid of all these useless Did you know facts


And the recaps. Like seriously, it just happened 2 minutes ago. We don't need to see more of Cena.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> It would be one thing if he made a joke that would fly over a kid's head (Like in a Muppet Movie or some Pixar movie).
> 
> But the fact remains the gist of his joke Kobe raped a girl because he's awesome.
> 
> #FutureEndeavored


I was talking about Punk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WWE! YOU'RE RECAPPING THINGS THAT LITERALLY JUST HAPPENED 5 MINUTES AGO! STOP IT!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

One man band babeh!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yay another legend for Slater


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Heath Slater!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*recap time *


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mainboy said:


> Fuck off man City


That adverts starting to get on my nerves aswell


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AW probably just gets fined


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit.

"We would like to apologize for the remarks made by AW moments ago." :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Does the WWE think we have short attention spans? They just recapped something the happened minutes ago!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

A recap of something that happened less than 5 minutes ago? LOL.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao They just apologized for AW's comment. He may get in trouble.

OH LOOK. Just in case you weren't watching a minute ago, here's a recap. 

Slater! I'm assuming the legends are done, so what's he gonna do now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Slater what is it this time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ryback squash time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SLATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is this Orton coming back


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I may find AW annoying as hell but if he gets fired for that joke then there is something wrong with WWE. 


Meanwhile HEATH SLATER! Calling Ryback coming out


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lmao AW is fired

even tho no one takes wrestling seriously and no one cares
someone out there will go out of their way to take offense to his comment
then stop caring about wrestling shortly after


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SP103 said:


> It would be one thing if he made a joke that would fly over a kid's head (Like in a Muppet Movie or some Pixar movie).
> 
> But the fact remains the gist of his joke Kobe raped a girl because he's awesome.
> 
> #FutureEndeavored


You really think kids understood what he meant. They ish happened half a decade ago.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Heath! I was worried he`d disappear now that the Raw 1000 legend parade has ended.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Here comes Orton.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This has to be where Orton returns.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ryback incoming.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Cue Ryback


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He's. So. Orange.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ryback time?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton. I knew it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Randy Orton..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ryback?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hold on, I need a recap of the recap.

EDIT: Oh fuck Ryback.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Amazing how someone can job every week, but achieve so much.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! YES! YES! ORTON!


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Slater is a great jobber.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THANK GOD RANDY ORTON IS BACK


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ORTON!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RKO!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

rton

OMG RANDY KEITH ORTON OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES!! ORTON


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

orton!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh shit Super Orton


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Heath Slater is gawd !


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Viper is back.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So he's a face, fuck!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Holy Shit!!! RKO!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> So does this mean Slater is getting a push now?


Sadly yes. The worst part about it is there are people who want him to be a champion.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I knew it. Who else thought Orton was coming out?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Time for the forum crash


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Real Legend Killer vs Orton.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT VIPER RETURN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*YEP!*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT HAIR


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Knew it was gonna be Orton.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT POP


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The stage looks awesome without everything lit up on the side. Keep it this way please.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Legend Killer vs the Legend Jobber MOTY!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yup, it's Orton...he back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oh god


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

never thought i'd be happy to see him.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SHAVED


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton's gonna squash Slater? Inb4 forum cries "BERRIED!" 

He's clean shaven again?! Aww


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh look Rapist Orton is back


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Randy looks like he went off the juice lol.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And fresh off his suspension, here's Randall.....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh great


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Goddammit Orton's back


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*watches the episode of raw when mike tyson screamed F-gg-- as they went off air*

miss those days


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:mark: *X a billion*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Marked for LEGEND KILLER reference. Insane pop.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton saved Raw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

one man band!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I know they don't let him do it anymore, but I would so love to see a punt right now.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He looks cooler


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Glad to see him back.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

he looks skinnier or something. Beard is gone but its something else. maybe its just the hair


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Who's more orange, Slater or Sheamus?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton's Pop is weak as fuck ... lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Go Orton! He's got two families to feed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton's shaved :lol


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Does Orton have a Mohawk? WTF?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton got his hair back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton looks much smaller than before.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Randy! Glad he's finally back.


----------



## h930651 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

orton looks terrible. muscle mass has shrunk


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

somewhere evan bourne is crying and doing bath salts


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

He needs to go heel like.....right now.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

so whats slaters gimmick exactly? one man rock band? nah


his gimmick is " hey come fight me! I suck anyway!"


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

TOTALLY UNEXPECTED..........




unk2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

No pedo beard = good, but that shitty wannabe mohawk = bad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Sadly yes. The worst part about it is there are people who want him to be a champion.


He would make a great chickenshit heel US champion. You can't tell me you don't want to punch him in the face just looking at him.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ORTON IS COMING OUT TO BEAT THE GUY WHO'S BEEN FACING LEGENDS! LEGEND KILLER! LEGEND KILLER!

Can't wait to see someone actually mean it when they post that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess Orton quit doing the roids in his offtime.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I pray that we somehow.. someway.. end up with Orton vs Bryan at Summer Slam.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Orton looks much smaller than before.


Yeah, funny how that happens.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> he looks skinnier or something. Beard is gone but its something else. maybe its just the hair


I thought he was skinnier too. It's probably because he's off the juice, and maybe even because he's stressed.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

For match quality wise I'm glad Orton's back even though this might not be pretty.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hide yo bag, hide yo tag team partner's bag, and hide yo general manager's bag, cause Orton's back and bout to shit in errybody's out here.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

love how cole and king were soooo surprised, yet had a randy orton shazaam pitch all ready.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> :mark: *X a billion*


.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great to see Orton back but hoping he'd be in better shape. He's been losing a lot of mass lately. I guess if he doesn't get any smaller from here he's fine though.

Oh and I've really enjoyed the show this week. Like, really enjoyed the show. RAW 1001: The return of the midcard


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> he looks skinnier or something. Beard is gone but its something else. maybe its just the hair


Yeah, I was thinking he lost some weight too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm pretty sure the IWC are the only people who pay attention to wrestlers wearing beards/facial hair or not.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao @ AW and his commentary. Orton looks good, but this sucks for the One Man Band.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If Family Guy can do a Kobe Bryant joke and get away with it why can't AW?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wait what the fuck is Shazam now? Another fuckin social media thing?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Knew Orton would come back, time for Slater to keep losing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You think you can challange Orton...stupid..stupid


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

hate this haircut


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It's glad to see Randy back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So, does this mean Orton is coming back as a face? FUCK!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is it me or has Randy dropped weight?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That hair is pretty terrible.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

yay captain boring


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Anyone else have a tiny tiny bit of hope that it'd be Ambrose


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Thank God Randy shaved. He looks handsome again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Slaters skin is the same colour as his hair :lmao


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I wouldn't dislike orton so much if he didn't have such lame ass music and wasn't so dull of a character. I love his skill set


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who's more orange, Slater or Sheamus?


Slater looks like his entire diet consists of beta carotene pills.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

And they say he has no charisma...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton doing all 5 moves in his repertoire straight away.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good to know Orton still sucks.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is Orton trying to start a mohawk now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Still looks like he could slip you the date rape drug.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well, he lasted longer versus Orton than he did Lita...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SporadicAttack said:


> Is it me or has Randy dropped weight?


He quit taking his "vitamins"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Squash. Good to see Orton back. I expect him back in the title picture by September or October. They pretty much are forced to put him back in my default.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Joseph92 said:


> If Family Guy can do a Kobe Bryant joke and get away with it why can't AW?


Family Guy isn't rated PG.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well this was retarded. Show up, hit signature moves, make girls go crazy, leave.

I'd rather see the APA and Lita.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

good to see a little personality from randy.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RANDY ORTAN NEW HAIR


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT TAN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I want Randy to take the belt off Sheamus so badly


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton getting a good reaction means they'll probably never turn him heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Barrett should of returned just as he got the three count.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who's more orange, Slater or Sheamus?


Randy's urine samples I believe.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! More Daniel Bryan!!!!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Borias said:


> Well this was retarded. Show up, hit signature moves, make girls go crazy, leave.
> 
> I'd rather see the APA and Lita.


So Cena = Orton?

I like the booking.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Scarecrow please.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> He would make a great chickenshit heel US champion. You can't tell me you don't want to punch him in the face just looking at him.


He's a career jobber. Let him be that. Let him be a Brooklyn Brawler. His purpose is to come out, annoy people with a minute long promo, and then get the shit kicked out of him in a squash match. There's no need to give him a title or put him in feuds. I bet if he did become champ you all would turn on him quick because he's not that good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

glad to see amber is as up to date on wrestling baby momma drama as i am.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Orton is fucking awesome


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Come on just one more failed drug test


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

wow roids do make the differnce in weeks


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Damn they already struggling with three hours


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What did AW say?. I missed it


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I love these segments hahaha


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Crazy DBry is getting locked up.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So we are gonna get a new story every week like this?

If so, I'm so in.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ must have gave him those questions to read to him on purpose. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So now the new gimmick is that Bryan is going crazy with the Yes thing. Ummm....


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LMFAOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'll take "what" over "yes" any day of the week.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

hahahaha


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MORE BRYAN


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

man looks like DB's head was gonna explode from all those Yes'


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel 'mentally insane' Bryan. I like it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

dang d-bry's gonna pop a blood vessel with all those forced YES's :lmao


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

there goes bryan chance of becoming something serious


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DAT VEIN!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Oh my god mental daniel bryan is fucking awesome


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!
YES!
YES!
YEEEEESSSSSSS!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Skylar White with the shut up Marathon and Daniel Bryan with the YESSSS marathon


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan is great.



SP103 said:


> Randy's urine samples I believe.


lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bry'S still carrying RAW.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

New site, same ugly t-shirts.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If I was walking by that door I would think AJ was in there with Bryan doing stuff with him the way he was shouting


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm convinced DBry could pull off ANY gimmick in the world you throw at him ...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Monday Night RAW: Starring D-Bry as Charlie Kelly


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

holy temple vein

DAT ANEURYSM


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ's smarter than everyone else in WWE. Everyone called her crazy but no one actually got her any psychiatric help. Bryan snaps one week and AJ's on the job.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Bryan is fucking killing this.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JT Martin said:


> It's glad to see Randy back.


What's glad?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol Daniel Bryan


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



VRsick said:


> good to see a little personality from randy.


He didn't do anything different than he normally does, we just haven't seen him for a while. Give it two weeks or so, and people will go right back to complaining about how boring he is. Everyone gets half a hard on and forgets about all their bullshit nitpicking when big names come back.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This RAW has been surprisingly good to me. Not amazing or anything, but it's been entertaining.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



deadmanwatching said:


> there goes bryan chance of becoming something serious


Kurt Angle.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao @ Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan is awesome, and is still getting the most airtime.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



VRsick said:


> I'll take "what" over "yes" any day of the week.


You're def in the minority... What chants piss me off something fierce...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

So they can say ass in a commercial during Raw, but they can't say ass ON Raw? unk2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was afraid that vein was going to pop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The crowd should chant CLB at christian just for this one match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Shouldn't Orton be getting mental help too, for the voices and whatnot?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's a career jobber. Let him be that. Let him be a Brooklyn Brawler. His purpose is to come out, annoy people with a minute long promo, and then get the shit kicked out of him in a squash match. There's no need to give him a title or put him in feuds. I bet if he did become champ you all would turn on him quick because he's not that good.


Well that is the nature of the internet. He is not that good but I think one US reign of long length could be used to really put over a young baby face. Make him have a JBL like reign where he cheats his way through every match till finally a young babyface like Tyson Kidd beats him. He is good in the ring and at selling moves


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Is your name daniel Bryan?

tunga3 nope


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan's turning into psycho Backlund before our very eyes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Hades1313 said:


> This RAW has been surprisingly good to me. Not amazing or anything, but it's been entertaining.


It has been good-But does it really need to be 3 hours is the question. I think they could of fit all of this in on a 2 hour raw without the 800 fucking recaps, Touts, Tweets and no AJ Tits.

We want AJ tits.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> You're def in the minority... What chants piss me off something fierce...


neither ever bothered me i must be in the uber minority


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Hades1313 said:


> This RAW has been surprisingly good to me. Not amazing or anything, but it's been entertaining.


Kind of agree actually, some of the usual facepalm moments but the Punk promo, Bryan/Sheamus match, the Sandow beatdown etc. Pretty good in all.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hate raw commercials so much


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Shouldn't Orton be getting mental help too, for the voices and whatnot?


no.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I really love how much on screen time Bryan is getting. But does anyone know why he's getting so much? Is he a draw or something?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan just sold this RAW to me. Gave me a great match and funny segments.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW IS BRYAN! Backstage segments at the start of the show... 30 minutes dedicated to him including one bad as match at the top of the 2nd hour... Daniel Bryan going insane backstage at the top of the 3rd hour... Only thing that could make this better for me is if they would officially announce a Summer Slam match for him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Martin Tyler is getting on my tits.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C returns ******.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If Sky show that Man City advert one more time. They will be getting a e-mail from me!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat goat Daniel Bryan getting the most TV time every single week. #YES


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How many fucking football ads do you English people get on your channel. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Happenstan said:


> SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.


oh god that is horrible, but thats something they would do.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Didn't someone once wanted to come up with a Bobby Fischer gimmick for Bryan where he was slightly crazy and amazingly gifted. Maybe they're going to do that. If they do I hope they do it well and don't make him too much of a comedy character. I know when a character makes Vince laughs he makes them do nothing but that i.e. R Truth.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How many times do we have to see the same recap?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Happenstan said:


> SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.


I can so see this happening...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OK so last week they kind of set up a Daniel Bryan vs Charlie Sheen thing right. And Sheen has a new TV show called Anger Management where he's an anger therapist right...Anybody else see a Charlie Sheen/Daniel Bryan anger therapy session coming at all?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Happenstan said:


> SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.


That's so terrible it must be happening.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I thought Stephanie would be a better slapper.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

With all these recaps whats the point of watching raw?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

VITAMIN C, C'MON BABAY!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Best in the world right here


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Mainboy said:


> If Sky show that Man City advert one more time. They will be getting a e-mail from me!


They need to make themselves feel better somehow. Don't ruin it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BREAK THE WALLS DOWNNN


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

JERICHO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that is the nature of the internet. He is not that good but I think one US reign of *long length* could be used to really put over a young baby face. Make him have a *JBL like reign* where he cheats his way through every match till finally a young babyface like Tyson Kidd beats him. He is good in the ring and at selling moves


No, just no.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Twisted14 said:


> *That *fucking football *ad* you English people get on your channel. Jesus Christ.



Fixed


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Borias said:


> Well this was retarded. Show up, hit signature moves, make girls go crazy, leave.
> 
> I'd rather see the APA and Lita.


Get over it anyway. It was good to see Orton back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good Raw so far, glad heath got some offense


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sparkly time bitches.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Y2J
CHRISTIAN 
VITAMIN C
:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

At the beginning of Jericho's entrance, I always get trolled thinking I'm going to hear Undertaker's gong. Jeritroll strikes again.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Sooooooooooo much talent in this match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

we are getting recaps of recaps. We already saw this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Recap just in case someone missed it a few minutes ago.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Jericho/Christian was such a great team, glad to see them back one more time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C, baby!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan Danielson top 4th worldwide (yes, worldwide, not narrow down) twitter trend.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> Fixed


Ah much better, thank you


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I can't belive I am saying this because I thought this show would be awful,but they are actually making this show good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Vitamin C time!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> It has been good-But does it really need to be 3 hours is the question. I think they could of fit all of this in on a 2 hour raw without the 800 fucking recaps, Touts, Tweets and no AJ Tits.
> 
> We want AJ tits.


Well we would all love to see AJ tits and AJ ass, but that's not happening. But yeah it could have less recaps and tweets and crap, but the 2 hour RAW had way too many of those too, so is it really any more annoying now that it's 3 hours?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

VITAMIN C :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Twisted14 said:


> How many fucking football ads do you English people get on your channel. Jesus Christ.


This is FOOTBALL: 










This is Soccer: 










They call it Soccer at the Olympics...Case closed.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian's vest always reminds of me Breaking Bad. Which makes me happy.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ugh. get christian outta here.

jericho ftw. i'm loving his tweener/possible face turn.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ONE NIGHT ONLY: Vitamin C!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Happenstan said:


> SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.












please no


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> Martin Tyler is getting on my tits.


AGUERRRRRRRROOOOOOOO!!! 

:no:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So anybody else expecting bryan meeting ambrose in the mental health facility and both of them coming to raw?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Sooooooooooo much talent in this match


And the Miz :troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I thought AJ being GM would make the show revolve around her, but apparently it's making the show revolve around Bryan. Good, very good.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:


no thats eggball


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they don't. In America they might, but it's called football here in England and in every other country.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Hades1313 said:


> OK so last week they kind of set up a Daniel Bryan vs Charlie Sheen thing right. And Sheen has a new TV show called Anger Management where he's an anger therapist right...Anybody else see a Charlie Sheen/Daniel Bryan anger therapy session coming at all?


Fucking christ on a cracker. You're probably right.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess i'm the only one here who finds Charlie Sheen being anyones therapist funny.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

JERICHO AND CHRISTIAN REUNION


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I want everybody to turn heel, so I don't have to listen to The King suck face cock for 3 hours. So cringeworthy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Mr. Ziggles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ziggler might be my favorite wrestler right now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Miz is like... fondling the belt.

I like it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> Martin Tyler is getting on my tits.


As a United fan I have no choice but to mute every break.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tedious said:


> Christian's vest always reminds of me Breaking Bad. Which makes me happy.


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is Hand Egg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

While I don't want Christian and Jericho to become a tag-team again, I wouldn't mind seeing some funny segments with those two. They were hilarious together.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



EnemyOfMankind said:


> no thats eggball


wannabe rugby


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ziggie to cash it in AGAINST the Miz? hohoho


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Take your little football v. soccer argument elsewhere. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Happenstan said:


> SO Bryan gets committed and his therapist ends up being Charlie Sheen.


That's a good point. Bryan will probably have to seek anger management and meet Sheen. That's a good tie-in.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian and Y2J are due for a win.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Wait, so Lawler is salty because Christian was hurt and Miz took advantage? Doing what every wrestler ever does? 

Fuck. Off.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. It's called Football not soccer


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh we have the same problem here in Australia. But when talking to English folk it's easier to call it football because they don't have anything else that they call football.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I don't know why but I always liked Jericho and Christian better than Edge and Christian.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that is the nature of the internet. He is not that good but I think one US reign of long length could be used to really put over a young baby face. Make him have a JBL like reign where he cheats his way through every match till finally a young babyface like Tyson Kidd beats him. He is good in the ring and at selling moves


Who's the hot girl in your avatar?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kenny


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:


And yet a players foot barely touches the ball :hmm:


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I thought AJ being GM would make the show revolve around her, but apparently it's making the show revolve around Bryan. Good, very good.


Yeah Bryan Danielson is the 4th worldwide trend on twitter, buried? Nah. :bryan


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dat slap and selling


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

DOLPH GOD.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I _completely_ understand people's complaints that no one will take Bryan seriously.  I mean, look at what happened to Kurt Angle. No one took him seriously after he put a tiny hat on his head, drank an obscene amount of milk, Sexy Kurt, claimed that he liked to play with little boys, or when he stated he wanted to aggressively have sex with Booker T's wife...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Nice miss with that slap Christian. Camera fail ftw.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That pimp slap by Christian.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



SP103 said:


> This is FOOTBALL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed your post.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Take your little football v. soccer argument elsewhere. *


Where else is it better suited than on a wrestling forum during a Miz match though?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I guess because AJ is GM Cole HAS to call her AJ Lee now.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*










This match is Kerwin White approved.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Are they in the middle of giving Ziggler a gimmick change or something? His hair hasn't been dyed in quite sometime.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This RAW isn't as bad as I thought it would be. They may actually be able to pull this 3-hour thing off.



....Hope I didn't just jinx it...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Football arguements are always entertaining!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

We're having Tout wars now? Really? Really? REALLY?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why are Mozzy facing each other?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GTFO with the soccer/football bullshit.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



NormanSmiley said:


> I _completely_ understand people's complaints that no one will take Bryan seriously. I mean, look at what happened to Kurt Angle. No one took him seriously after he put a tiny hat on his head, drank an obscene amount of milk, Sexy Kurt, claimed that he liked to play with little boys, or when he stated he wanted to aggressively have sex with Booker T's wife...


:StephenA


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The Miz is lacking the matching black and purple attire just like talent.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol at the soccer geeks in here.... You can call it footy if you want but NFL is growing rapidly even in shit hole countries where all they've known is soccer...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

love that cole isnt all over miz's balls anymore


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Take your little football v. soccer argument elsewhere. *


White people, amirite?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



JT Martin said:


> Who's the hot girl in your avatar?


A fan from the European champions this year. I think she is polish. Not sure what her name is though


----------



## JohnnyBones84 (Jul 31, 2012)

*What's up with everyone looking slim tonight?*

Seems odd they lost that much weight in one weeks worth period. I noticed Del Rio, Orton, and Cm Punk all looking a little slimmer than usual.

Oh, and how nice of a clean look for Orton. He finally got rid of that hideous beard, but looks ridiculous with that mohawk. I just wish Punk and Bryan would be clean shaven as well.

Also, what was it Cole said about Del Rio not being able to do his usual and annoying entrance with those rental cars?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> Lol at the soccer geeks in here.... You can call it footy if you want but NFL is growing rapidly even in shit hole countries where all they've known is soccer...


So what happens when the Tampa Bay Buccaneers franchise gets moved to London? 

Ok I'm over it... for now.. 

I love Miz's new "I'm more of a Douchebag than ever!" goatee and haircut.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This has been an very good show and people talking about NFL VS Soccer,in here WTF talk about the show and the show is not bad it has been very good.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> Lol at the soccer geeks in here.... You can call it footy if you want but NFL is growing rapidly even in shit hole countries where all they've known is soccer...


typical americunt


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm adoring all these City adverts. #Flashbacks #Champions


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What's up with everyone looking slim tonight?*

must be a boring raw that we are talking about this huh?

whatsup with mohawks? first taker now orton.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian and Jericho. Oh hell yeah


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What's with everyone wearing purple and black?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tedious said:


> Where else is it better suited than on a wrestling forum during a Miz match though?


*

Well you do have a point there.... 


and lol NikkiSixx... you're correct *


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Been a decent Raw so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm really upset Miz didn't color coordinate with everyone else in the match, you guys...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

People need to stop being so butthurt about an off topic discussion.

I'm enjoying this tag match anyway (and the whole Raw episode too), just felt like pointing out the large amount of advertisements for the sport on UK tv.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

_SHREK BOX SET_


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



DaftFox said:


> What's with everyone wearing purple and black?


They're all Undertaker fans


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hate that clap Christian does.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Since we didn't get the Christian vs Edge feud, WWE owes us with a Christian vs Y2J feud.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I might be in the Minority here but I'm hoping we get a Diva's match, we've had good mid card feud builds all champions have featured so far so we just need Layla.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OK seriously can we talk about Raw instead? just because some idiots cannot accept that most of the world know what they call "soccer" by it's real name football. This is not the thread to talk about it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Zigglers dropkicks are just beautiful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Umm. Does Ziggler tights say Headliner?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If every three hour show is like this it's an smart move from the WWE,It could work two ways like I have said before and so far this is how I want an three hour show to be booked.Developing feuds and giving us good TV matches is the way to go.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> I might be in the Minority here but I'm hoping we get a Diva's match, we've had good mid card feud builds all champions have featured so far so we just need Layla.


Good point, when was the last time there was a divas match on TV?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Zigglers dropkicks are just beautiful


Almost as beautiful as Maven's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> Umm. Does Ziggler tights say Headliner?


*he's clearly a fan*


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

1 hour left, i'm not gonna make it. 

Can tell you know i'll fall asleep when Cena/Big Show are in the ring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

so I missed the opening, is Punk full fledged heel or what?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Jericho and christian so great


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol at the dude who said football is a pussy version of anything. While liking a sport that has guys running around kicking a ball all day. Guys who would cry if they ever got hit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well, that's Micheal Cole straight back on the Moz's dick then.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

What the fuck? That IS smart. Lawler is fucking horrible, I swear.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



imonaplain said:


> typical americunt


Typical euro-pisson whiner talking garbage about Americans based on what exactly?...eh whatever I don't even really care I find it funny how hard kids defend their soccer clubs or whatever.. Anyways


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



killacamt said:


> so I missed the opening, is Punk full fledged heel or what?


Nah, he's tweening right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



LadyCroft said:


> *he's clearly a fan*


He could of at least called me for the gimmick but since he's awesome I'll allow it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

We've got two lengthy matches so far. This is good to see.

It's a shame that the crowd is already tired though, hopefully the WWE can fix that going forward. Three hour RAWs might be a lot for most crowds.


----------



## JohnnyBones84 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What's up with everyone looking slim tonight?*

There's been more wrestling tonight than last week. Aj looks professional for once, but god damn enough with her with the Yes! crap.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> Typical euro-pisson whiner talking garbage about Americans based on what exactly?...eh whatever I don't even really care I find it funny how hard kids defend their soccer clubs or whatever.. Anyways


u mad bro?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

if this match last longer than 10 min , raw is done for me tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ziggler wtf was that


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Christian wears his tights about as high up as an old man wears his pants :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Headliner said:


> Umm. Does Ziggler tights say Headliner?


:lmao they do

Ziggles botch


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lawler calling out a botch. Cunt.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Botch


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> A fan from the European champions this year. I think she is polish. Not sure what her name is though


Nice.:cool


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL, major botch from Ziggler of all people.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol Ziggler.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



killacamt said:


> so I missed the opening, is Punk full fledged heel or what?


From the opening he seems more like a tweener then anything


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Dolph kinda missed that one.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Was that a botch?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

oops lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Hopefully we get Punk on commentary during the Cena vs Big Show match. Cuz that match will be awful without it.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Ziggler didn't miss that move. He was taunting Jericho by emulating when Chris missed his bulldog.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



killacamt said:


> so I missed the opening, is Punk full fledged heel or what?


Tweener.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



DaftFox said:


> Lawler calling out a botch. Cunt.


At least Cole called him out for his fug ass t-shirts. Lawd.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why do it? Because it adds leverage to the hold and makes it hurt worse. Goddamn commentary sucks. Has for a while but fuck that would have been called correctly in years past. Fuck Lawler.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Holy shit, Ziggler botched that one bad :lmao And naturally Lawler doesn't shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

It looks like Christian was suppose to do that spot the first time and never grabbed him.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Second great match of the night never have said that on raw show in an long time.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lol Dolph missed but he continued the beat down. Nice job playing it off


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Did Jericho just hit the Lionsault without knees being brought up


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler wtf was that


it's infamous and legendary move "fuck this I'm a tree"


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Am I dreaming or are we having a good tag-team match on RAW?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I'm loving the matches like this and Sheamus/Bryan which would've gotten 5-10 minutes tops on 2 hour shows getting the time they're getting on a 3 hour show. 3 hour shows may not be so bad after all.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

ASSCREAM


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Really good match!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Finger poke of doom the return.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Uhhh why wasn't Ziggler disqualified?? :troll


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"CHRISTIAN JUST CHEATED THEREEEEEE! CHRISTIAN JUST CHEATED THEREE"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Miz attempting finisher. Goes to a replay...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

so Ziggler botched is he gonna blame Jericho.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao Dolph checking his pulse


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

That was a sick tag match. Best Tag match of the year possibly?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Great raw..


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Domenico said:


> Was that a botch?


If you have to ask this question, something is wrong.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

So far, I'm loving 3 hour RAW


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Well that was a great match, as expected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Decent tag match. Raw's been pretty good since the first hour.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

In this thread: Folks calling Ray Lewis a 'pussy'


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



tommo010 said:


> Did Jericho just hit the Lionsault without knees being brought up


Behold the power of turning face.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

If every 3 hour Raw is going to have great TV matches like Bryan/Sheamus and this tag team match as well as building the likes of Sandow, Ziggler etc, I can definitely get on board.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awesome match! I like that were getting long matches and a lot of focus on the mid-card feuds


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I hear a lets go ziggler chant!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

King: "No one's chanting that Vickie"
Crowd: "Lets go Ziggler!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tobyx said:


> Lol how is it not a pussy version of rugby? they're practically the same thing except in rugby you don't wear a shit load of padding.


Padding or no padding, the games are extremely physical and dangerous all around. Calling someone a pussy for playing either is stupid. More and more becoming public about former players with serious head trauma proves that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Jericho is bleeding a tiny bit!!! STOP THE FUCKING SHOW!!!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good stuff, I enjoyed it .


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Behold the power of turning face.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

You're all scolding Lawler for talking about the missed botch. C'mon, how could you ignore that? It was a fucking stupid botch from Ziggler. Scold him about it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

*Did you all not see me say to take that football v. soccer shit elsewhere? The next person that brings it up I will personally ban. Fuck!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Y2J is bleeding oh my gawd!


----------



## AmbroseYES (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Lawler: Nobodies cheering that, Vickie.

Crowd: Lets go Ziggler!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Another good match. WWE has stepped it up a bit. Now if they`d just cut the replays (and replays and replays of replays) I`d be all happy and praising them for righting the ship a bit.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE FIRE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Another great match that was given time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

How cute. Lawler wants to bring up SmackDown like he watches it.

No more tweener here either. I think it's safe to say Jericho's a face. Now book Ziggler/Jericho for SummerSlam.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



killacamt said:


> so I missed the opening, is Punk full fledged heel or what?


I'm sure you'll see another 4 RECAPS before the night is out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

FOURTH FIRE RECAP.

Clearly the big summer angle.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"No ones cheering that Vickie"

*LETS GO ZIGGLER* chants


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"Nobody is cheering that, Ziggler" - Perve

"Let's go Ziggler" - Crowd.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

That match was a good 20 minutes about right?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL at WWE trying to get sympathy for the fire thing.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Give that fire the WWE title!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

STOP COVERING THE FIRE! GOOD GOD


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

They have to be planning on using the fire for a storyline, because I don't understand why they'd show it so many times.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! MORE DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Dr.Boo said:


> King: "No one's chanting that Vickie"
> Crowd: "Lets go Ziggler!"


I swear I'm starting to hate Lawler. Why does he deny the Ziggler chants?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



imonaplain said:


> u mad bro?


I'm glad to see people are still stooping to the "u mad" arguement... Yeah I'm fucking livid... :lol... enjoy watching your footy or whatever cute name you guys have for it...

Anyway that was a solid tag match... Good wrestling on Raw what is happening..


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Awesome match and Ziggler gets revenge on Jericho I like this feud along with Miz and Christian Summerslam looks good so far.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Good booking, right team won but the right man in the end comes out on top.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

The botch was Christian's fault


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Why the fuck do they keep showing the fire that happened before the show?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

RAW IS FILLER


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

I was marking out for that whole match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

lol @ Goatface


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Recap upon recap upon recap.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

THE INK BLOTS LOOK LIKE DICKS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Not only is no one cheering that, but they're also chanting "LET'S GO SHEAMUS!"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

LOL!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GOAT FACE


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

GOAT!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Goatface!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

MORE BRYAN


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

YES! GOAT! he called it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Bryan you are a troll and a goatface


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is what I wanted from 3 hour Raws and have hoped for since they announced them. Longer matches and some more backstage segments for extra character development, getting exactly that, so I'm happy.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

HAHAHAHA GOAT FACE!!! AWESOME!!! This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

inafter IWC jizzfest.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Daniel Bryan is killing it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

"I AM THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME" ~ Daniel Bryan!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

And my boy DBRY lookin at goat faces. RAW is Bryan.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Goatface! :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

As I noted before, we got two lengthy matches that were good and a story to follow with this D-Bry stuff.

Hopefully this keeps going from here on out, though I doubt it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

G.O.A.T REFERENCE!!! 

:lmao :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

This is great.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

AJ's plan is going perfectly to make Daniel crazy. :lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao

GOAT!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

D-Bryan GREATEST OF ALL TIME! he said! so himself


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao D-Bry is indeed the GOAT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

these danielson segments are GOAT though


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Called it. Enter therapist Sheen.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT! THE GOAT!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

really who was that with the creepy giggle at the end of that segment ?????


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:lol at the goat reference.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Love how he acknowledged himself being GOAT.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan has to be the best thing on WWE television right now. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Between that match and Sheamus/Bryan, there has been some good wrestling tonight. I'll live with all this social media and Tout bullshit if I can get solid wrestling each week on these 3 hour shows.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan speaking the truth. GREATEST OF ALL TIME.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

HAHAHA Bryan is the only thing making me happy to watch this shit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm almost convinced now that someone in the company reads WF. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

D-Bry= DA GOAT!!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Bryan has been fucking great tonight.

Lawler is an annoying cunt and needs to fuck off.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"if there is any GOAT about me it's I'm the Greatest of All Time" BRILLIANT! New DBry T-shirt incoming :hmm:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Was expecting this first 'proper' 3 hour Raw to be horseshit.

So far...

The Raw set randomnly catching fire
Good opening promo by Punk
Damien Sandow beating the shit out of fat fuck Funkaaurus
Good Bryan/Sheamus Streetfight match
Bryan being very entertaining in general
Abraham Washington Kobe reference
Good Jericho/Christian vs Ziggler/Miz tag match

Pleasantly surprised. Best regular Raw show for weeks, actually. (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

:lmao the goat face was actually funny

...Christ, the Sheen thing is happening :kobe2


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to get Jerry Lawler a hearing aid for his birthday.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

To Ziggler since the beginning, I said this, "Damn I would like to hit that".


----------



## thomasknowles (Dec 25, 2005)

Guys I heard there was a fire. Can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Behold the power of turning face.


Indeed I wouldn't be surprised if now he can even beat people with it. :cool2


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Kane caused the fire. #Ratings


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> I'm glad to see people are still stooping to the "u mad" arguement... Yeah I'm fucking livid... :lol... enjoy watching your footy or whatever cute name you guys have for it...
> 
> Anyway that was a solid tag match... Good wrestling on Raw what is happening..


definitely mad


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

These Bryan segments are slaying me :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So... WWE started the fire didn't they? Filler or publicity? Both?

I didn't think that until the 3rd or 4th replay.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Twisted14 said:


> This is what I wanted from 3 hour Raws and have hoped for since they announced them. Longer matches and some more backstage segments for extra character development, getting exactly that, so I'm happy.


Me too. This is turning out pretty well so far. I'm glad WWE didn't screw it up.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

King just needs to fucking retire.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

thomasknowles said:


> Guys I heard there was a fire. Can anyone confirm this ?


The WWE will confirm it 4 more times before the show is over.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

not a bad match


----------



## FightingIrishMan (May 20, 2012)

was it the iwc who made the term goat as greatest of all time?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Did he just say GOAT = Greatest of all time? Breaking Kayfabe there!


I don't even....


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Loving the backstage segments. They should do more of them, guessing they will now they have 3 hours.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

About the fire, WWE is just happy it gives them more filler material.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many more times do you think they will mention the fire tonight? I say 2 more times before the show ends.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> King just needs to fucking retire.


He really, really does. He is absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FightingIrishMan said:


> was it the iwc who made the term goat as greatest of all time?


I believe it was LL Cool J.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I`m liking these Bryan Goes Wacky segments. I see Charlie Sheen was name dropped into that last one...damn, he is going to play a role, isn`t he?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fire was intentional in order to fill up the 3 hour RAW. Next week, WWE will create an earthquake and go through the same routine.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

FightingIrishMan said:


> was it the iwc who made the term goat as greatest of all time?


Hell no.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



BreakTheWalls said:


> They have to be planning on using the fire for a storyline, because I don't understand why they'd show it so many times.


I haven't been paying enough attention to notice but is there no pyro tonight because of that incident? If so, maybe that's why they keep talking about it, to excuse the lack of pyro. If there is pyro as normal, I have no idea.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well looks like Daniel Bryan is facing Sheen at Summerslam... AT least tonight has been great so far


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback incoming?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a fucking enjoyable raw, god damn, good shit.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

How many times are they gonna show the fire? Wow. Who cares? Unless they plan on making it part of an angle, like saying Kane started it or something......otherwise, it makes no sense to keep showing it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't forget guys we still got Cena/Show. 


HOW. FUCKING. EXCITING.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lets go to more touts from weird looking fuckers


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck, these Daniel Bryan segments are gold :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tout is so lame


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did Ernest just send in a Tout?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

TOUT.

KAYFABE LIVES.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gonna have a seizure from seeing that RAW logo spin so many times.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

More Tout shit? :facepalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good Raw. Can't wait for the completion of Punk's heel turn.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hahah that touer is named SMARKHENRY


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

no raw ?????????????????? in uk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao You know that guy leaning back in the chair just got done rubbing one out to AJ.

Amber, that you?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> *Well looks like Daniel Bryan is facing Sheen at Summerslam*... AT least tonight has been great so far


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

These "touters" are fuckin crazy...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Dudes name was Smark Henry :lmao

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So since 40% of the WWE audience is female why are almost all the touts from guys?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

These Touts make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised Sheen is a face in this program. The only two reasons I can think of why someone as douchey as Sheen is a face is because he's famous and he bangs a lot of chicks.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Squash match incoming.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tyson Kidd!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So I guess they only put marks on TV with this tout BS?

Us Smarks would never get on..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tensai with the job entrance. If Tyson Kidd goes over I'm going to LOL.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Squah match incomming.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Tensai about to get buried by SuperKidd.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I believe it was LL Cool J.


 
Yeah, it was. He named his album that, back in 2000. I'd bet that less than 20% of the kids who completely abuse it by using it so much even know that. LOL.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Fear not, they are not done with the recaps..

It is getting closer to the main event, Big Show vs. Cena... which means that they got to recap of the main event from last week to set up the recap from earlier tonight...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tyson Kidd getting his quasi-push back? Get it, Canada.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TYSON AND TENSAI!!! TYSON AND TENSAI!!!

Nah, doesn't work.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyson Kidd in a match before the Main Event?!? SHOCKING!!!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

sky sports is bollix


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

ALBERT!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Tensai with the jobber entrance vs the jobber with an actual entrance.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm gonna be pissed if Kidd gets squashed here. Please give him another win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tensai gets the jobber entrance and Tyson Kidd gets a regular entrance. Go figure lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh shit!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kidd is winning. tonight is the night of Canadians winning


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So Tensai has a jobber entrance and Kidd doesn't?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tensai gets the jobber entrance? Against TYSON KIDD?! TYSON IS GOING OVER OMG OMG


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kidd gets an entrance!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kidd on RAW. I'm loving this. Hopefully he gets a win.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait was there another D Bry segment after the ad break just before Tensai? Hope I didn't miss it because of that Raw logo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

King needs to go... why couldn't Punk listen to that one guy and kick his head off *sigh*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> These Touts make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan


I just mute them. I know that nothing good can come from them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw's got even better now Kidd's on


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time for Tensai to job


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Squash match incoming.


Yeah, Kidd going to squash Tensai.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

albert chants :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> Tout is so lame


I agree. I didn't even know what the fuck a tout was before they started showing those lame-ass 15 second clips. TBH, I'm not sure which is worse, talking about what's trending on Twitter or this new Tout shit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



imonaplain said:


> definitely mad


So mad.... :lmao... And YOU made me feel that way... ^ Delusion at its finest ^


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jscouser said:


> no raw ?????????????????? in uk


Nah, Sky just got stuck after the ad break from some reason. Think all we missed there was a 'tout'. No great loss.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Karate Kidd


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least those touters said AJ is the crazy one.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

for everyone sake, do it Tensai


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh christ Lawler. Just stop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, King making goat impersonations. God help us all...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL Albert chants!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*

Only way you getting on Tout is if wrestling is still real to you.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Albert chants


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Blood


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

fpalm.....Lawler should die. He should just keel over and...God.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First Jericho, now Kidd getting busted open?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"Tensai 6 foot 6, 350 pounds"

So that's 6 foot 3, 290 pounds then.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Kidd is winning. tonight is the night of Canadians winning


Well, it`s not like we`re dominating the Olympics. Gotta win at something.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Tim Legend said:


> So mad.... :lmao... And YOU made me feel that way... ^ Delusion at its finest ^


me and you at WM29, come at me bro


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So much blood tonight oh my


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If Daniel Bryan's a goat...anything, he's totally this goat:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stop the match, kidds bleeding.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bernard-o shouldn't have left Japan.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

albert chants getting loudddd :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Loud 'Albert' and 'You can't wrestle!' chants.

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Tensai wearing... fake tan?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will we get another episode of Tensai kicking his acolyte's ass again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The only use of Tensai I can think of is him putting over Kidd.

Also, didn't Tensai dump his manager weeks ago? What happened? Did Vince just forget again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So much for Kidd.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> TYSON AND TENSAI!!! TYSON AND TENSAI!!!
> 
> Nah, doesn't work.


lol it totally does


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the A-train bomb


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

yo kidd is the 3rd or 4th wrestler to bleed from the that exact same spot on the 4 head tonight... are they starting to blade before matches or what


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Soooooo is this a full fledged feud now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

From reading these comments, I'm glad that I've somehow been able to tune out Lawler. I'm not sure how, but I just don't hear his bullshit anymore.

Anyway, poor Tyson


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This crowd has been pretty good all night to be honest. Not amazing, but it shows how good a crowd is when they are into a Tensai/Kidd match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Thought Hentai was gettin repackaged... One thing they should of went through with...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, that put a damper on a relatively decent RAW.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

COME THE FUCK ON!!!!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck you Albert. Put Kidd over and retire. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Bring me Ryback!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Remember when dirt sheets said Cena was going to feud with Tensai over the Summer?
Yeah me neither.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bitch fest incoming.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tensai should go back to the A-Train moniker because he's definitely steam powered. All of his saying "ssst!" all match makes me fall out.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

fat albert really needs to do a pampers adver fat turd


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Tensai. Fucking Tensai. Burying the younger better talent as usual.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Tyson Kidd.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> So much for Kidd.


Tyson Kidd is the winner now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love that ref.*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol this ref


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The only use of Tensai I can think of is him putting over Kidd.
> 
> Also, didn't Tensai dump his manager weeks ago? What happened? Did Vince just forget again?


I thinks its just Sakamoto's gimmick that he's Tensai's punching bag


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kidd still wins hahaha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Asian Ref. = IWC Hero of 7/30/12.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

KIDD WINS


KIDD WINS


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The guy with the jobber entrance gets the win.  Nothing makes sense any more.

Decision reversed? Asian Ref don't take shit from no one.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Asian ref? Cool...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TYSON WINS AGAIN!

:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn major L


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Kidd wins!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why dont refs reverse decisions all the time. So stupid


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao the referee cannot do that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well that was weird


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kidd wins!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

new Asian ref looks like Chow Yun Fat


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at the ref.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

YEY!


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

kidd won this raw gets better Tensai lost an match he won.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

This ref is hilarious.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go. 30 mins of Tensai rape.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Let's do a WF recap shall we? 

IWC still hates Cena. 
Tweener Punk cuts boring promo. 
IWC rages Big Show is still in the title hunt. 
AW gets himself shit-canned for Pro Kobe Bryant Rape remark. 

Then we we can recap again.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

kidd is good


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Will we get another episode of Tensai kicking his acolyte's ass again.




Yup.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sakamoto's montly ass whoopin'


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

"Don't do it Tensai! STOP IT!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This Tensai push is such a disaster.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone crying about Tyson Kidd losing 1 (*ONE*) match and now the decision gets reversed everyone creams their jeans.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

MORE BRYAN GOAT


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

More Bryan!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL KANE


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Why is there shit on the wall?

KANE!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kane oh my god love this segment


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well... at least he won.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HERE COMES KANE STEALING THE ENTIRE SHOW


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol So he's just an asshole


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lolwut


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Alrighty then.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Um about that Charlie Sheen being his therapist thing...guess I was off by a little.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess that those chants make Tensai more over than ADR.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

What was the point of Kane being involved


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Kane beating up Daniel! Awesome!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

A wild Kane appears.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well that was..... odd.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL @ This Raw :lmao.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random Kane was random.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Kane room of rape.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a very random attack.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah Sheen has that 'Anger Management' show. This all makes sense now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No Sheen/Bryan!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"HELLO DANIEL!!! I'M YOUR ANGER MANAGEMENT THERAPIST!!!" Completely random.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan vs Kane at summerslam with charlie sheen in kane's corner


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

A wild Kane appeared.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, Kane. He's always exciting.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao What the fuck? Just what the flying fuck?! I don't even know any more.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. "Hello Daniel, I'm your anger management therapist." *attacks D-Bry*

These segments are awesome.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

The red light during Kane's backstage segments is so lame


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Kane!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK then.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol
Kane was awesome there.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> Remember when dirt sheets said Cena was going to feud with Tensai over the Summer?
> Yeah me neither.


That was the plan but the crowd didn't react to Tensai so he was replaced with Show. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The ref reminds me of Joseph Gordon-Levitt.

Almost as god like.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Brian Tran is the new IWC internet darling for refs, poor black ref


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least Bryan gets to win a feud this time


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Thank god!

Bryan/Kane >>>>>>>>>> Bryan/Sheen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the fuck was the point of Kane beating up Bryan?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

So we have to Put a 45 Year Old Untalented, washed up, clown destroying one of your top 5 stars, makes sense.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kane being an anger management therapist makes as much sense as the Hulk as an anger management therapist


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So let me get this straight

Big Show is now a heel.
Jericho is now a face.
Christian is now a face.
Punk is now a heel, possibly tweener.
kane is now a face.

Is this TNA 2011?


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

That was so fucking corny.

I might be done with Raw. I'll just read recaps/results from now on.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

Well....that just killed any and all hopes of Dean Ambrose debuting tonight. *sigh* it's a good AW, but he could've made this soooo much better. I don't even care if he was just chilling in the crowd.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> What the fuck was the point of Kane beating up Bryan?


Kane shitted on the wall and thought D-Bry was in there marking his territories with Yes chants.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

And Kane is Sheen's wrestler. Does this make ANY sense or am I just missing something?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Raw is Daniel Bryan this week... Any raw where db has twice the screen time as Cena is a decent one in my book...


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

Is AW saying that Titus O'Neill will rape Kofi and Truth?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> What the fuck was the point of Kane beating up Bryan?


I'm thinking we could get a Bryan vs Kane with Sheen as guest ref match at Summerslam. Or something along those lines.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn It All... I don't want to see Bryan vs Kane anymore.... When there are guys like Orton, Jericho, Christian, Ziggler, Rey Mysterio, ext. on the roster... why Kane?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Decent show so far, but god damn, 3 hours is a long ass time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Anger Management reference is because Charlie Sheen's TV show is called Anger Management.....just more confirmation of sheen at summerslam


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Kane gave D.Bryan the 'Red light special' if you know what I mean.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

James1o1o said:


> Kane room of rape.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So is the new thing with 3-Hours Raws now is that theirs going to be mini-storylines that go nowhere every episode?


This is fucking dumb


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Do those Tout people really believe it's real or are they employees/friends of WWE staff?

They are good for comedy either way.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder what AJ will do now? She said Bryan was crazy and the doc just said he is not.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This raw has been great


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like Kane is trying to get out of the Friend Zone by attacking Bryan to try to please AJ.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

MajinTrunks said:


> Damn It All... I don't want to see Bryan vs Kane anymore.... When there are guys like Orton, Jericho, Christian, Ziggler, Rey Mysterio, ext. on the roster... why Kane?


I wouldn't be surprised if he turns face within 6 months.

Everyone is flipping in the WWE right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at WWE trying to put themselves over the NFL. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


 
:lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Who buys sports DVDs besides WWE ones anyway?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> So is the new thing with 3-Hours Raws now is that theirs going to be mini-storylines that go nowhere every episode?
> 
> 
> This is fucking dumb


I am sorry but this Daniel Bryan story tonight has been hilarious


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane's doing AJ's bidding..not that hard to figure out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ANOTHER recap of this? Come on.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

ANOTHER FUCKING RECAP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yay, another recap of this.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Recapmania.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What a useless DYK. I'm a diehard Giants fan and I wouldn't buy the Super Bowl on DVD.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the third fucking time we've seen this...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is the 3rd time!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*fuck yes... RECAP!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

figured half of the show would be recaps.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the first year in quite some time that I won't be purchasing SummerSlam.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't give a shit if Sheen is involved, as long as he's not wrestling. If it came down to that, I welcome Kane/Bryan with open arms.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me. Are you fucking kidding us all.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> What the fuck was the point of Kane beating up Bryan?


to turn bryan face


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Raw is now recaps with wrestling breaks


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey, did you guys know that Brock Lesnar and Triple H are scheduled to have a match at Summer Slam?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can they fuck off with the recaps


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


>


I'm sure AW will joke about it regardless.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

They buzzed "ass"?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> Big Show is now a heel.
> Jericho is now a face.
> ...


Questionable alignments were actually a big part of TEH ATTITUDE ERA!1111 that everyone wants back so badly iirc.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Yo dawg I heard u like recaps...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Half of three hour RAW are recaps. unk2


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Hey, did you guys know that Brock Lesnar and Triple H are scheduled to have a match at Summer Slam?


WHAT!! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll go ahead and say it. So far this 3 hour RAW has been much better than usual. But please, ENOUGH of the fucking recaps. God damn.

Oh and debut Ambrose


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tired of this recap and this feud


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Lesnar doesn't want to fight Triple H, and Triple H's wife beats up the little fat bloke.

But Brock Lesnar is the bully?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Never seen this before.

Who's involved, Bork Laser and Paul Levesque McMahon?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> This is the 3rd time!


4th if you count the SS commercial

3hr RAWS (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Remember when people thought the WWE would use the 3 hours to put over mid card talent. Looks like they're using it for recaps.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

That "outselling the Super Bowl DVD" point is SO stupid. LOL. Everybody in the country can watch the SB live. You have to spend 60 bucks to watch Mania on PPV live. Obviously a lot of people buy Mania DVD's to watch it for the first time. The only people who would buy the Super Bowl DVD are diehard Giants fans.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Can they fuck off with the recaps


Gotta fill the third hour!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Based on the number of recaps 
Brock/HHH storyline = entrance burning storyline.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

love how they cut out hhh saying, 'my family AND my kids' and just left 'my family..'


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Doesn't Heyman still owe Shane Douglas 100 thousand plus? :side:


and give Lesnar a Bane mask please.*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul Heyman reminds me of Saul Goodman (similar names as well)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

More matches, less recaps.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I don't think I can watch Raw live anymore. These recaps are getting ridiculous.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stephanies little grin is so fucking hot


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Monday Night FILLER....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Seriously was the point of watching raw if half the show is recaps?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Can they fuck off with the recaps


I wonder what'd happen to ratings if they ever promised a "Recap-free" RAW


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wait....Brock and hhh are wrestling at summerfest?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Fucking hate Steph. She has no place in this shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess there will be a hour's worth of recaps in the 3 hour Raws.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So what are we up to?

3 Fire Recaps
3 Bork Laser Recaps
3 Recaps of the Punk promo that JUST HAPPENED
Various Recaps of other things that happened 5 minutes earlier
Useless Touts
As much Wrestling as any other normal 2-hour Raw


So 3 Hour Raws are really necessary, right guys!?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there's been any pyro tonight after the opening fire accident? If there's no pyro, that also explains the Kane backstage segment as you can't have Kane come out without his fire entrance.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Wait a minute, Lesnar's facing Triple H? Holy shit! This is the first I'm hearing of this.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Doesn't Heyman still owe Shane Douglas 100 thousand plus? :side:
> 
> 
> and give Lesnar a Bane mask please.*


I think Ryback would look more right in a Bane mask. Lesnar's would have to say Jimmy John's on it anyways.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

yep it's gettin daft now


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this is what happens when u sign Brock Lesnar to only 35 dates...they have to recap to keep the feud out there..that and they're lazy


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punk on commentary (Y)


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

3 weeks until SummerSlam....that means we get to see that recap about 40,000 more times before the match....joy :/


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

They even recap that bully-act by Steph? I thought they'd at least gotten afterwards what that B.A. Star crap they have actually means.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

2nd Best in the world right here


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The crowd seems burnt out now.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Punk should of wore the blazer.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh shit Big SHow vs Cena getting 20 mins?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

YES PUNK ON COMMENTARY!! I can watch this match without wanting to kill myself now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk on commentary!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> this is what happens when u sign Brock Lesnar to only 35 dates...they have to recap to keep the feud out there..that and they're lazy


Then it's a good thing he hasn't caught on fire.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck awesome, Punk on commentary.

Somebody here called it and asked for it, they got their wish.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow. No pop at all for Punk. I guess being a tweener is too difficult to grasp for this audience.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Fucking hate Steph. She has no place in this shit.


It's her fucking company. Pretty sure she can do what she wants.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gene_Wilder said:


> this is what happens when u sign Brock Lesnar to only 35 dates...they have to recap to keep the feud out there..that and they're lazy


Oh don't go there now. The Bork Laser apologists will get all up in arms that he's "NOT ON A PART TIME CONTRACT".


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnd its gets shit


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Punk on commentary? Ratings!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Punk on commentary YES YES YES


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> The crowd seems burnt out now.


or maybe they just don't give a fuck about punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk on commentary instantly makes this main event good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk on commentary?  I wish he would snatch Lawler's headset instead of picking up the extra one though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hades1313 said:


> I think Ryback would look more right in a Bane mask. Lesnar's would have to say Jimmy John's on it anyways.


*:lmao fucking Jimmy John's :lmao GOLD! *


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Casuals hate recaps too.....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk on commentary?! :mark:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> The crowd seems burnt out now.


AND SPEAKING OF BURNT OUT, THE RAW ACTION IS SO HOT TONIGHT THAT THE BUILDING WAS LITERALLY ON_FIRE EARLIER TONIGHT! LET'S TAKE A LOOK BACK AT THAT JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I just hope that nobody spills Punk's Diet Soda.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Monday night Recap


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where's Punk's diet soda?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Punk's a tweener or heel?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope we come back to a recap of how this match went down.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

That Lesner versus HHH bit has been recapped so much that I can actually say parts of Steph`s `your kids will be ashamed` lines along with her now. So much unnecessary recapping in an otherwise good show.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Run-In at 11:05 ET by CM Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Wow. No pop at all for Punk. I guess being a tweener is too difficult to grasp for this audience.


Or they're burnt out and they already know he isn't wrestling the next match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

who cares about Punks diet soda i'm more worried about Jerrys pizza


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ted looks so fucking funny


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope we come back to a recap of how this match went down.*


Don't we need a recap of Punk walking out to commentary first?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk drunk his diet soda before he came out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Punk on commentary instantly makes this main event good.


no, it doesn't


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Ted looks so fucking funny


its not that funny


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena/Show next?
Now this is a match I dread giving them time on.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Ted looks so fucking funny


It really doesn't. Seth MacFarlane is awful.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> who cares about Punks diet soda i'm more worried about Jerrys pizza


That dominoes driver clearly was killed.....

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully cena puts big show through the announce table spilling Punk's soda


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, I'm actually OK with the divas getting time on Raw if it means less recaps.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vince is probably pissed he's gotta work on a tuesday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love how Vin Man is the BOSS without any explanation. I tried to give one but they clearly didn't go that route since he's THE BOSS.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The crowd is burnt out. Lets hope whatever the end of the show has in store wakes them up. Glad to see Punk on commentary again. That's always a joy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vinnie Mac on SmackDown. Hell Yes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With the boss on Smackdown I am suprised it will not be live.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

New Smackdown GM: Daniel Bryan. SWERVE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please don't let cheap ass Teddy be Smackdown....Oh who the fuck cares, I don't even watch Shitdown.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww no recap of what happened earlier?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince tomorrow night: "Well God damn, what happened to the big fist?!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course, the one time I don't want the main event to be long :kobe2


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Love how Vin Man is the BOSS without any explanation. I tried to give one but they clearly didn't go that route since he's THE BOSS.


What? He's always been the boss so why should they explain it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lawler he said earlier he doesn't idiot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, this couldn't be anymore fucking predictable.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the all the neg rep I got from all the butthurt soccer fans... And I'm the one who is mad?...

That's hilarious... 

In any event... Punk on commentary.... Fuck to the yes...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No matter who wins this match, we as the audience lose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena even runs like a fucking retard.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

pretty sure punk is gonna interfare in the match , and take the mic sit down....you know the rest


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

Tedious said:


> What? He's always been the boss so why should they explain it?


You don't remember when HHH fired him?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

From PWinsider.com

*JOHN LAURINAITIS OUT AS WWE EXEC
By Mike Johnson on 2012-07-30 21:37:51 WWE announced this evening that John Laurinaitis has resigned as as Senior Vice President of Talent Operations but would be remaining with the company as a producer. The departure from the role is 100% legitimate and not part of any storyline Laurinaitis had been involved in.
Laurinaitis was quietly removed from the WWE Corporate website several weeks back, so it was a move that was in motion for some time.

While the WWE story claimed that Laurinaitis was "burnt out", several WWE sources in recent weeks noted that the changes are more a sign of Triple H taking control of certain areas of the company and re-shaping them as he wants them.

Laurinaitis' duties had been diluted over the last several years as Stephanie McMahon and Triple H took over more and more power in terms of talent relations and creating live event lineups.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Borias said:


> No matter who wins this match, we as the audience lose.


Punk/Cena at Summerslam sounds good to me.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Punk is gonna interfere and we get a triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I must say... I hope the tron catches fire llike that every week. The set looks so much better just being the centre screen essentially. It needs to be at least that muted from now on. Sadly... they'll "fix" it *sigh*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL. Lawler is so bad anymore, christ..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"We gon set this place on fire tonight!" No need Cena, haven't you seen the recaps?

Lawler is such a fucking loser.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OhTHATJosh said:


> You don't remember when HHH fired him?


He fired him as CEO, so he doesn't run day-to-day operations of WWE, kayfabe-wise. But he's still the chairman and owner of the company.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Vince tomorrow night: "Well God damn, what happened to the big fist?!"


:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at the all the neg rep I got from all the butthurt soccer fans... And I'm the one who is mad?...
> 
> That's hilarious...
> 
> In any event... Punk on commentary.... Fuck to the yes...


If you didn't care you wouldn't mention it


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fucking hell King XD Have you ever heard an ovation quite like Cena's he says to a burnt out crowd who hardly popped for Cena.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Borias said:


> No matter who wins this match, we as the audience lose.


This. Cena/Punk will be watchable, but it'll be a watered down version of last year. Show/Punk will be atrocious.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk is serving King on the mic. :lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"Tell me this Punk, have you ever heard an ovation like this for John Cena?!"

FUCK OFF LAWLER YOU CUNT!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Are they seriously chanting Let's Go Cena, CM Punk? THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So much for the crowd being burned out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tedious said:


> What? He's always been the boss so why should they explain it?


He kayfabe stepped down last year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Paul Heyman reminds me of Saul Goodman (similar names as well)


Heyman is a bit more loyal because he's more interested in making statements rather then money, like Saul. Saul loves money.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena to overcome the odds. Calling it now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH GOD PUNK WHY. WE'VE HEARD ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I'd say Cincinnati is on fire tonight" fpalm. Cmon Punk....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "We gon set this place on fire tonight!" No need Cena, haven't you seen the recaps?


That was a confession! John Cena is an arsonist and must be stopped. "You can't see me" just happens to be what he says as he walks away from the flames.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love Punk on commentary.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> That was a confession! John Cena is an arsonist and must be stopped. "You can't see me" just happens to be what he says as he walks away from the flames.


Lmao

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh look cena is gonna get destroyed the whole match so he can overcome the odds at the end -_-


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Are they seriously chanting Let's Go Cena, CM Punk? THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE BIG SHOW


u got bad ears.
it's Let's Go Cena, cena suck


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

"Champion should close out the show."

Yeah I love you Punk but Cena is taking that spotlight from you -- not Rocky!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Are they seriously chanting Let's Go Cena, CM Punk? THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE BIG SHOW


LOL. You wish. They're chanting Cena sux.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNK JUST DESTROYED KING


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

THANK YOU PUNK


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Punk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk burying Jerry good


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punk is owning Lawler :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lawler getting owned.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Punk is on this forum and listens to the IWC....


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

OMFG the misc yelling from all parties involved...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch, Punk is really digging into Lawler.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawler is so damn stupid!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler looking like a fool. Well, more than usual


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Punk is destroying Lawler, lovin' it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk just shut King the fuck up lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk dropping a truthbomb on his ass.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL Punk Destroying Lawler


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love listening to Punk trash Lawler. lol


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone is finally calling out King for his terrible commentary work. Well played Punk.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Good ole Punk is back lmao i love it


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Punk is going HARD on Lawler!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Punk tellin' it like it is about Lawler's commentary.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally somebody telling Lawler how to fucking commentate.

Thank you CM Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, camera crew were so bored that they pointed the camera at the crowd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk speaks the truth and is pwing King.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes Punk you legend, put that silly old cunt Lawler in his fucking place.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

and king has nothing to say


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CM Punk: the hero the WWE Universe deserves, but not the one they're giving us right now. So he'll turn, because he can make it work.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't be sure, but I think CM Punk might be ripping Lawler apart on commentary.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So is Punk ONLY mad at Rock for taking the spotlight? Cena's been doing it all year and he doesn't seem all that salty at him.

Punk is DESTROYING Lawler. Thank fucking God.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk BOSSING Jerry on commentary.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"They love John Cena" Dripping with sarcasm sir


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Punk destroying Lawler xD.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk is good :lol :lol :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL WTF Jerry? What a bitter old hag. :lmao.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

A lot of notes like a Rock promo.

Ah, Phil is back.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i love this lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao Punk owning Lawler. Wonder if they hate eachother irl


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Punk vs King


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> CM Punk: the hero the WWE Universe deserves, but not the one they're giving us right now. So he'll turn, because he can make it work.


CM Punk turns heel-IWC loves it and buys more T-Shirts
Cena Turns Heel-Nobody buys his T-shirts. 

Got It?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that was funny Lawler. :lmao


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL Lawler/Punk Feud starting


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"I see you have a lot of notes here, it's just like a Rock promo."


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk the master troll is back


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!* @ King


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at how fake that power kick out looked. Cena makes everything look so fake.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

rofl cena is such a goofball, selling a kickout like it could knock him out the ring


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha Punk is brilliant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lawler representing dem Rock marks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

not sure if Punk and Jerry really hate each other or just pretending...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Punk dissing King's dumb ass.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Seems like the biggest pop tonight was for Orton... Btw, anyone else notice he looks smaller now that another anabolic steroid has been strikes off his list?

Also, watching Raw tonight with no pyro and expensive production seems like I am watching TNA just with bigger crowd, better talent and more intrigue.

CM Punk putting Lawler in his place is amusing. Everyone here has to be marking for that...

Daniel Bryan is the star of the night.

And finally... If I have to see HHH/Lesnar recap I'm going to puke. HHH is making atleast six digits from this company, surely he can do a interview or something to create more heat.

"You can't do, what I do"
"Well in compared to the Rock, you couldn't electrify a fish tank"... Or something
...these two could be hilarious each week


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk is not that great at commentary. I don't know why people jizz their pants over it.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What a match? The fuck Cole?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"I see you got notes there just like a Rock promo"

LOL

When he retires, he needs to become a commentator.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

and Cena dies.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else notice... this match is god AWFUL! punks commentary is the only saving grace


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


> CM Punk turns heel-IWC loves it and buys more T-Shirts
> Cena Turns Heel-Nobody buys his T-shirts.
> 
> Got It?


IWC definitely would buy his t shirts if they weren't green or red or orange.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'You couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it!'

Gotta admit that was a funny comeback by Lawler. :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This whole Punk/Lawler worked shoot thing is rough to hear.

Especially because Lawler was all over Punk's jock since his face turn.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Lawler: "When it comes to the Rock..you couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it!" 

Wonder how long he's been holding onto that one.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk is fucking DESTROYING on commentary right now, holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> "I see you have a lot of notes here, it's just like a Rock promo."


I legit loled hard at that :lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm only enjoying Punk v King banter. I can't stand Show/Cena, not even watching just listening to Punk/King


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I love how Cole is no selling the entire argument and powering through the play-by-play like a champ.
Also, fuck King.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know how they could have made Punk a good face? Have him act the way he's acting now. Why are characters like this considered heels nowadays? SMDH.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my God, fuck the match. The commentary is fucking glorious right now. Punk to rag on Lawler every week until he retires, PLEASE.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'You couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it!'
> 
> Gotta admit that was a funny comeback by Lawler. :lol


No


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk certainly has his job lined up when he retires from wrestling full time. Commentary please.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

'You couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it!' LMAO


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler won't be able to sit down next week after Punk is done speaking his mind


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'You couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it!'
> 
> Gotta admit that was a funny comeback by Lawler. :lol


It's like when your weird uncle or aunt make a joke you know isn't funny but you laugh anyway.

It was like that only Punk told Lawler how he really felt.

Awkward.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not even watching this match. I'm just listening to Punk commentate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Punk is not that great at commentary. I don't know why people jizz their pants over it.*


Because him commentating with Lawler and Cole make him the best commentator in years. He is really good though. Better than any current commentator


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont think punk is being heel

i think punk is just being punk


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk needs to do commentary every week until King stops sucking which may never come.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm watching the match.

Just muted it because it's so fucking cliche and boring.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Side note... the Jericho&Christan vs Ziggles&miz was the most entertainment that ive seen today, still a pretty good show


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

King is getting flustered and has shut up. Thank God. Unfortunately it took Punk calling him out live on air for him to realise how bad he actually is.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> CM Punk turns heel-IWC loves it and buys more T-Shirts
> Cena Turns Heel-Nobody buys his T-shirts.
> 
> Got It?


I think they'd buy his shirt if it doesn't look like someone barfed a bag skittles and called it a day.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

punk and big show will become allies


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't see how Punk is "owning" Lawler. He hasn't said anything that hasn't been said 1000 times.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk trying to pick on Jerry Lawler just reeks of desperation, I mean... it's not exactly hard to expose Kings shitty commentary for years now, is it?

Saying that, The washed up Jerry Lawler just owned Punk big time with that one line.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

AW stole the show today, he was more dominant than Kobe Bryant in a Colorado Hotel Room..


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"You couldn't electrocute a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it"

How about we chuck you and a toaster in a fish tank together Lawler? You twat.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Let's go Cena" is trending?? :lmao....This has been the most hilarious Raw in a while. Good, but hilarious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk/Stanford for future commentary team.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else thinks Punk is gonna go apeshit and pipebomb everybody? Cause aint no way in hell this match is going to 10:05.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LMAO "I'd prolly move out of the way" classic Punk


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

RockCold said:


> I'm only enjoying Punk v King banter. I can't stand Show/Cena, not even watching just listening to Punk/King


I'm doing the same


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

By gawd! By gawd! Who can stop this monster of a man? This colossal gargantuan? The Big Show is over seven foot tall! He is over five-hundred pounds! He is an immovable object! Ignore the fact that he loses every fucking match ever, who can stop this HORSE!?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Jerry gotten to.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"I'd probably move out of the way if you tried that..."

:lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

whats the big summer angle again?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This raw has been absolutely fantastic, blowing my expectations on the 3 hr format.

We got great midcard storylines now, we got some quality matches, 4 star quality even.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

POLISH THAT TITLE FOR ME. Best thing Big Show has done or said since 1998 when he smoked cigarettes while wrestling.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena wins.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

of course Big Show is more scared of Batman then Superman


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol :lol

Punk is on fire


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> @CMPunk is brutally blunt, whether one agrees w/ him or not. Best in World's verbal jousting w/ @JerryLawler is good stuff. #SauceIt


The man has spoken.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so glad that Punk is talking about how he hasn't been in the spotlight as WWE champion.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, so the champion doesn't need to be respected, just the hideous belt? Lovely, Lawler. Just... lovely.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

These two are lethargic as fuck right now. I know not to expect a classic with these two, but it's usually better than this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler has no clue what the fuck to do or say. This is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> It's like when your weird uncle or aunt make a joke you know isn't funny but you laugh anyway.


Nah, I actually legit laughed at it. And I've hated Lawler on commentary ever since he turned 'face'.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk says that to all of the Divas.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DeeRichMann said:


> Anyone else notice... this match is god AWFUL! punks commentary is the only saving grace


Agree. Cena VS Big Show is as interesting as watching flys fuck


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> The man has spoken.


Even JR hates King


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

FFS! every cena match is the same! someone kill me now!


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> whats the big summer angle again?


charlie sheen at this rate..


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm curious to see how much time each week they spend on recaps alone. Next week someone should actually keep track. I wouldn't be surprised if at least 30 minutes each broadcast was dedicated *solely* to recaps. Then of course you factor in at least an hour's worth of commercials, so that leaves roughly an hour and a half of legitimate programming.

Then of course you gotta factor in all the time spent on moments of in-consequence (i.e. Del Rio/Santino, Sheamus/Bryan, Tensai/Kidd). Pretty much anything where the outcome has little to baring on the direction of an angle or storyline. Just merely filler programming or a match for the sake of having a match. And yes that includes any mixed tag team matches. The only thing accomplished during tonight's tag match was that Dolph Ziggler still hates Chris Jericho. Apparently they needed 20 minutes to get that point across.

So that leaves maybe what... 30 minutes of progressive storytelling? The opening segment, and maybe the closing segment? With MAYBE a short segment or two in between varying from week to week? Out of a THREE HOUR broadcast?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

"Cena almost did the impossible"
fuck off lawler, he's done it a million times before!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lawler should just retire after this ownage tonight.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Not even watched this match, just listening to the commentary and looking at the posts on this forum.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Every Show/Cena match is HORRIBLE, but they just can't help but to continue booking it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...That was a DDT?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cena to power up soon


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

LOOK AT DA SUPAMAN RIGHT DERE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol at Lawler. "Cena almost did the impossible."


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This match is awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Domenico said:


> Cena wins.


*spoiler alert? heh*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> whats the big summer angle again?


Rhetorical, sarcastic question, I know, but the answer is three-fold:
 Brock Lesnar Vs. Triple H
 AJ Lee as RAW GM
 C.M. Punk heel turn


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk and that attitude got to love it "of course i'm right"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What a DDT by Cena?

Looked more like a forward roll by Big Show to me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Show chokeslam into a DDT spot always looks awful. Always.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

punk not main eventing to cena / show this whole year was all planned for this summer angle. :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Punk vs Cena vs Show at SummerSlam. Callin it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> ...That was a DDT?


*Looked like a flip-flop :lmao*


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

lol @ big fat fucker show sweating like a pig, the guy can hardly move


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wait for the AA. Lawler to squeal because Cena lifts the Big Show. We aint ever seen that before.




*Spoiler Alert*



We have.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Cena gonna go super saiyan


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk on commentary makes this dull match worth watching.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here comes the 5 moves of doom


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena: IT'S MORPHING TIME!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Show isn't even bothering to keep his voice down while he calls spots.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The commentary is too much for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder who wins!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Monday night Raw is all about "Cena winning", Thanks cole!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tobyx said:


> Cena gonna go super saiyan


You have to embrace the hate to go super saiyan


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder if Cena no-sells on purpose to annoy people?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Punk is not that great at commentary. I don't know why people jizz their pants over it.*


except insulting , nothing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Someone seriously needs to teach Cena how to make shit look more realistic.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Just sayin... all of this would be better will good ole JR on commentary


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> Rhetorical, sarcastic question, I know, but the answer is three-fold:
> Brock Lesnar Vs. Triple H
> AJ Lee as RAW GM
> C.M. Punk heel turn


Aren't the 3 recaps from the first hour feuding with the 6 recaps from the 2nd and 3rd hour? Where's Teddy-We need a TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

punks troll face when he said i dont know how to put super cena down!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

enjoying this match.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't wait for the Show/Cena main event on Raw #2000!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

So even at 3 hours they get an overrun? Wow USA is lickin WWE's balls for real.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This match has been surprisingly good. Seriously.*


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

THREE HOURS and they still have to overun the show?!?!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I commend Punk for attempting to make anyone care about this match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> So even at 3 hours they get an overrun? Wow USA is lickin WWE's balls for real.


Making up for all the recaps. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

soda is gone soda is down!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So that's how Punk is going to attack Cena. Not bad.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

"How does John Cena do that? I don't know how John Cena does that." 

:lmao Oh really now?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

well that was expected i guess lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes Supercena. Lawler shut the fuck up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes the double DQ.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE has an overrun every week on purpose guys...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO COULD HAVE PREDICTED CENA WOULD'VE GOTTEN UP?!?!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena always has to run to avoid the count out when he should just crawl.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lawler. Please. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, at least he didn't spill Punk's diet soda this time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

triple threat


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 way match at SummerSlam


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that actually could have been a bit dangerous if Show landed wrong on Cena's neck.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn. This means triple threat.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

oh god this means we're gonna have this match again next week arent we


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy I didn't see this happening at all! Cena gets another title shot? Unpredictables!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well that was predictable.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not surprised.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A triple threat match with Cena, Punk, and Big Show for Summerslam? No one wants to see that.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh great

triple threat


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Mighty Morphin Cena changes to metallic armor mode, starts lifting Show, and just like that, Punk knocks him out of his Power Ranger suit with a punch in the back.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Well who won by DQ? Who did he hit first? Someone still won. We need replay.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you're a loser you're a loser and you're a loser!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk has a square ass. Still would. Just once, though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk dropping more truth pipe bombs. #Cena&ShowareLOSERS


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

lol the crowd is not cheering him anymore.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They're both losers!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

FUCK! Dont tell me both Big Show and Cena will be in the match


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I mean, this wasn't obvious from the poll choices last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT A SURPRISE AJ I'M FUCKING SHOCKED.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"SHOCKING!" said no one.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering Summerslam. But now...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I could get used to AJ as GM. It's definitely different.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

"YOU'RE A BAD GM...you're crazy"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly wish AJ never got a job in this company.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HIT HER PUNK! HIT HER!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

"they're both losers" LOL


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a weird ending


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Called.  Cray J Lee


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

how is John Cena dead after that one shove to the back?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Teddy Long sees her triple-threat match and raises her a TAG-TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, AJ. Punk was right. They're losers. 

"You're a bad GM, you're crazy!" :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol AJ is terrible.

Punk going a little Bryan there was funny,*


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Punk should have whacked her with the title.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

"Respect" reminds me of Big Evil Undertaker a little bit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god for Shady Pines.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG WHO WOULD HAVE EVER GUESSED!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

meh predictable outcome is predictable...a little bummed that they don't seem on a good track with Punk. things can change in the next couple weeks but I don't like how it's started out.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

John Cena no sells Chokeslam but gets tapped on the back and is out for the count


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anybody actually want to see this shit?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> how is John Cena dead after that one shove to the back?


500 pound man landed on his neck.......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yay, a triple threat match with the Big Show and Cena.:no:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Punk has a square ass. Still would. Just once, though.


Just remember Amber-Straightedge doesn't mean it won't burn when you pee the next day


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

still waiting for that big summer angle!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so Cena to pin Show to become champion. Well atleast Punk wont be taking the pin and looking weak. 

Why do they have to involve Show in the main event at all.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Who didn't see the triple threat coming?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Thoroughly predictable ending but a surprisingly entertaining show. No real complaints tonight. I'm still expecting it to go back to being the same awful shit it has been for the last couple of months pretty soon though.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

How do you ruin a potential storyline?
Involve it with Big Show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

On a whole it wasn't a bad RAW. We got:

- An interesting character development in CM Punk
- A lot of Daniel Bryan (that can never be bad)
- A good sign for Damien Sandow
- 2 very good matches (Sheamus/Bryan + Tag Team Match)
- A.W being funny
- Randall return (optional)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty good RAW tonight. A good start for the 3 hour program in my opinion. Great opening promo from Punk, good tag match between Jericho/Christian (great to see them teaming again, brought back fond memories) and Miz/Ziggler. The ending to that match made Ziggler look strong and I hope they keep building him up in the coming weeks, he needs it. Great to see Sandow on RAW again, his promo (as always) was great and him attacking Brodus was awesome. Good street fight match between Sheamus and Bryan too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> 500 pound man landed on his neck.......
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


He's been run over by a car and chokeslammed into spotlights and survived.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I felt that was a very good Raw. Only part I disliked was Santino vs Del Rio AGAIN, Del Rio speaking, AJ as GM sucking so far and A.W. (though not in the I want him off my tv like del rio).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a really solid Raw. (Y)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ending was kinda weak. decent show from what i saw. i missed the first half though lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Just remember Amber-Straightedge doesn't mean it won't burn when you pee the next day


Excellent point.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Overall good show in my opinion.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I love how AJ trolled punk in the end. Love her much more than ever, Punk can descend to depths of NXT.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Either Lawler is being told to let Punk speak or he's just not witty enough to respond to Punk, because anyone who listens to Punk knows he can be easily countered when it comes to arguments. He's(storyline wise)bitching about Rock stealing his spotlight but Rock hasn't been there in a while, so why no mention of Cena hogging the spotlight all the time?*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not a bad show but damn, am I getting tired of Big Show.

Don't see the need in him being involved in the title picture and sad part is, the title scene will only involve these 3 for the remainder of the year. Don't mind it but I just don't want to see Big Show anywhere near the belt.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Show is not getting lucky like he did at SS 1999.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoyed RAW tonight. The only bad things were the constant recaps. They got annoying really fast, but other than that I am very pleased. However, one thing worries me. Is Punk going to suddenly forget how to wrestle, start running away and bitching about everything?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> That was a really solid Raw. (Y)


Two really good TV matches, Bryan segments were funny throughout the show, AW was funny too. Show/Cena wasn't as bad as it could have been and I liked Punk/Lawler going at it on commentary. 

Just too many recaps.


Oh, RKO!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

from what I caught it was decent, I am liking this role Punk is playing now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pros:
Kane
DB
Del Rio
Aj
both tagteams
Big Show
Orton

Cons:
Punk
Cena.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I felt that was a very good Raw. Only part I disliked was Santino vs Del Rio AGAIN,* Del Rio speaking*, AJ as GM sucking so far and A.W. (though not in the I want him off my tv like del rio).


Del Rio speaking was a good thing, and it was effective after squashing Santino. I also wonder if Ricardo Rodriguez steals heat from Del Rio since he has to come out first to introduce Del Rio


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'll be. Aside from some minor fuckery hiccups and recaps galore, this RAW turned out to be pretty decent.

Still, it's only one episode, and does not necessarily reflect how the future RAWs are going to be.

But for now....a good RAW episode.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Was it really necessary to recap the same Lesnar-Triple H promo 15 times?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

So, I see I'm the only one who hated the recaps... 

Raw 1001 Episode Review


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Del Rio speaking was a good thing, and it was effective after squashing Santino. I also wonder if Ricardo Rodriguez steals heat from Del Rio since he has to come out first to introduce Del Rio


No it is really not. He is one of the worst in the WWE on the mic imo. Great in the ring but he cannot talk on the mic at all.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Del Rio was especially bad on the mic tonight.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No it is really not. He is one of the worst in the WWE on the mic imo. Great in the ring but he cannot talk on the mic at all.


Nah, he really is one of the best at the mics. Better than Punk who looks high each time.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So IMO it seems that Punk is going into a tweener role again. Anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I want Punk out of my tv.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> So IMO it seems that Punk is going into a tweener role again. Anyone agree or disagree?


I want to agree on the basis that people will still cheer for punk, but WWE is trying very hard to make him a Heel, the taped "boos" and how he reacted to AJ, the lack of pipe bombs and him closing the show that way clearly indicates WWE idiots want to feed him to cena


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> I want Punk out of my tv.


you mad bro?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah. I'm in the troll mood today.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Good ~ Lengthy, quality matches, compelling booking of Punk, more time dedicated to midcard and tag divisions

The Bad ~ Tout/Shazam, The drag of 3 hours

The (bowling shoe) Ugly ~ Fucking recaps

Purgatory ~ Del Rio/Santino, AJ, Tensai/Kidd

Overall ~ 6-6.5/10


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Is Punk should a good heel/tweener that he has no story? One night with the Raw and this guy is complaining about how he gets no fucking credit for being the WWE Champion? Bitch you have the whole fanbase of yours and the crowd fucking loves you. That's all you need. But yet you complain and complain and finally turn heel once more, but what's this? You have no storyline. Why? WWE doesn't know what do with you. You saying that Rock stole the show, maybe you could have helped Cena against Show instead and have the crowd go nuts. Rock didn't even need to come out. WWE could have handled it that way.

Which is why Punk turning heel/tweener is a huge ass mistake. Even him as a face doesn't do it because this guy looks like he's on cocaine each time it zooms in on his face.

- BrothersofD3struct


----------



## abidwet (Jul 31, 2012)

Triple threat is a bad idea.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome Raw, it had Punk/Bryan and AJ all over it in great segments, matches & promos I could not ask for more personally.

The Bryan/Sheamus match was epic, I mean I am not a big fan of Sheamus, but you put him in violent match like a street fight against a great wrestler who can take great bumps like Bryan and he can really shine, but of course like I said that has A LOT to do with Bryan who was also fantastic in that match.

I also really loved how the 3hr Raw was not used as some Social media feeding frenzy like we all feared, it was used well, pushed characters and storylines along and the extra time let Bryan not only have a great match, but also do 2 weeks worth of storyline in one week tonight with those great psychological evaluation segments and the Kane "Anger Management" segment, lol (which might confirm he will be indeed be AJ's go to monster as GM) .

Punk was great tonight, not full heel, but totally with an edge again and all his segments/promos were great. I loved the ending to with him thinking he had come out the night on top again only to be put in the triple threat and coming back out and demanding respect from AJ who knowing she is holding all the cards just smiled in his face. He is going to demand respect from her and she is going to make him earn it, I expect more Punk/AJ next week.

Many thought the 3hr would be a debacle, but tonight proved that it can work, now WWE just has to keep proving it.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

lol Wrestlingforum are the only ones saying it was solid, it was pretty piss poor in my opinion. 

-Punk has a generic Heel segment
-Funkasaurus has a dance then gets beat up
-A Great sheamus vs Daniel Bryan match
-AJ was a boring and random gm that sent bryan to insaneville for the entire raw in unfunny segments
-Tyson Kidd got squashed
-AW says an inappropriate comment in a boring predictable match 
-RECAP RECAPS RECAPS SOCIAL MEDIA RECAPS RECAPS COMMERCIAL ect..
-Cena Vs Big Show in a boring match with fun cm punk commentary, then an announced triple threat match

-And I guess the tag match was some what entertaining

I'll give it a 5 and thats being generous


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

so much for unpredictable AJ. you could see every single decision she made coming from a mile away.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

After the AJ/Punk confrontation, I can definitely see D-Bry and Punk team up down the line to try to takedown Crazy AJ on her power trip.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

This has probably already been said, but the WWE really needs to sort out this lawsuit and bring in Ric Flair for the sole purpose of doing a segment where Bryan and Flair both rip their clothes off in anger and yell "Yes!" and "Woo!" back and forth for six minutes and elbow drop nothing.


RAW THREAD REWIND: MOMENTS AGO - 

This has probably already been said, but the WWE really needs to sort out this lawsuit and bring in Ric Flair for the sole purpose of doing a segment where Bryan and Flair both rip their clothes off in anger and yell "Yes!" and "Woo!" back and forth for six minutes and elbow drop nothing.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I enjoyed the show, but one thing really bugged me.

Jericho all of a sudden being a face?? This is a man who was supposed to have personally attacked CM Punk recently so horribly. One of the most hated men in the company. Jerry Lawler now supporting Jericho is just wrong imo.

I'm all for face/heel turns etc, but Jericho was so much of a heel in the last few months, that changing him is just too weird. This is all imo of course.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Jericho being a face more than Punk being a whining baby.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I think they've only made it a triple threat so Punk can carry on his title reign without pinning Superman


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> This has probably already been said, but the WWE really needs to sort out this lawsuit and bring in Ric Flair for the sole purpose of doing a segment where Bryan and Flair both rip their clothes off in anger and yell "Yes!" and "Woo!" back and forth for six minutes and elbow drop nothing.
> 
> 
> RAW THREAD REWIND: MOMENTS AGO -
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Firallon said:


> Was it really necessary to recap the same Lesnar-Triple H promo 15 times?


They have three hours to fill remember?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The show certainly wasn't bad. Take out the million recaps and I don't really think there's anything to complain about. Except Tensai going over Kidd just to have it reversed. Just put Kidd over for all that. And start a Tensai/Sakomoto feud already, the post-match beatdowns are getting old. I love heel Jericho but I can't lie, I've missed him being a face.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I liked tonight's RAW.

Sheamus/Bryan and Miz and Ziggler vs. Jericho and Christian were both good matches. I think Christian should've been the fall guy and disagree with it being Miz since Miz just won the belt.

Good job making both Sheamus and Del Rio look good for their match at Summerslam.

I liked the crowd.

Really good job all night advancing storylines and creating new ones.

I'm curious to see what happens with Brodus Clay and Damien Sandow.

It's great how they continued the storylines with Tensai/Kidd, Ziggler/Jericho and Miz/Christian.

Punk was terrific.

Props to them for giving Daniel Bryan a nice role tonight and I'd like to see where this ends up with Kane.

The Primetime Players were good too and AW was cool.

I just wish they would've found a way to forward the story between Lesnar/HHH.

RAW 1001 gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The show certainly wasn't bad. Take out the million recaps and I don't really think there's anything to complain about. Except Tensai going over Kidd just to have it reversed. Just put Kidd over for all that. And start a Tensai/Sakomoto feud already, the post-match beatdowns are getting old. I love heel Jericho but I can't lie, I've missed him being a face.


you cant just say "except the recaps" when it was half the fucking show.

Wow, this place is easily impressed. I honestly don't understand what was so hilarious about Daniel Bryan tonight, he was just yelling at some therapist. And CM Punk was kinda underwhelming, he didn't do that good of a job. I guess this place just has a hard on for heels


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show besides the recaps. bryan is GOAT. shoulda had rey on here tho.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

totoyotube said:


> you cant just say "except the recaps" when it was half the fucking show.
> 
> Wow, this place is easily impressed. I honestly don't understand what was so hilarious about Daniel Bryan tonight, he was just yelling at some therapist. And CM Punk was kinda underwhelming, he didn't do that good of a job. I guess this place just has a hard on for heels


Why not? It's filler, whatever. I'd rather recaps than a weak squash match or something like Santino and Hornswaggle handing out dolls. Everything that WASN'T a recap for the most part, was good (though I guess you don't enjoy D-Bry).


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

AJ is boring, and makes a horrible GM. I understand that creatively it makes sense due to the relationship she had with current WWE champion CM Punk, and former WHC Daniel Bryan. However, long term I just don't get it. Maybe I am out of the "loop", who knows. She is pretty, but is very annoying to look at because of her awkward body language. I'm already tired of the "No" chants as well.

Titus, and Young are a good tag team, but I would prefer to hear what AW has to say, and honestly why wasn't this man made the GM? That way he can take his AW thing to a whole other level, and even drop Titus, and Darren in the process. The Prime Time Players are good to have around, but they are part of a division that hardly anyone has any true concern with.

Recap, after recap, after recap.....

The Daniel Bryan segment was typical WWE writing. He is an ok actor, and I will give him credit, but I felt like they beat it all in to the ground. This feud with AJ usually forces me to change the channel. I'm not in to these types of feuds, and I'm not even sure I know what the fuck that even means. I like Bryan because he is one of the best in the world, but I would prefer him to turn "face" already, and start a real feud.

CM Punk segment made sense, and I like his neutral stance on things. He has this thing going to keep fans guessing, and it's working because I have seen threads already with people not certain on whether to agree with Punk, or disagree with Punk. He is one of my favorites, and I like how he is working the audience. Hardly anyone else can do that now a days. By this time I though this would be something many more stars would be capable of doing.

I would have preferred a Wade Barrett return over Orton. It would have been nice to see him return during Sheamus' match, and start a feud with him. I realize that he is going in to Summer Slam vs Del Rio, but Del isn't going to win the WHC title. Sheamus is on a roll right now, and I think Wade needs the rub right now vs Sheamus. They compliment each other well in the ring as they have had matches in FCW prior to entering the WWE. They strike me as perfect enemies for one another.

Other than that I can't stand Brodus Clay, and I can't wait until he turns heel, and destroys the WWE's heroes. I don't have a problem with Tensai, but vs Tyson Kidd? I'm glad he destroyed Kidd, and I think Tensai should go on a bit of a streak himself all over again, before Cena beat him. Tensai has that "bully" thing going on right now, and I love how Sakomoto just keeps standing by his side. I want Ryback vs Tensai at Summer Slam with Tensai doing the "job", and putting Ryback over substantially.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The triple threat announcement isn't very eyebrow raising but I am going to be optimistic for once and say there could be a big angle in that match. Would make it worthwhile at least.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Pros:
> Kane
> DB
> Del Rio
> ...


Makes sense considering your favorite wrestlers in your sig, lol. Kane was on screen for 5 seconds, how in the fuck is he a "pro" tonight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just in case you guys missed it:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



ToxieDogg said:


> And fresh off his suspension, here's Randall.....


That would be such an awesome pipe bomb if Punk said that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol AJ is terrible and her facial acting it atrocious. 

Punk going a little Bryan at the end there was funny... out of character but funny. *


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Clique said:


> Just in case you guys missed it:


Dear God no.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good show but the Punk promo at the beginning was stupid


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Good show but the Punk promo at the beginning was stupid


it set a bad taste in my mouth for the whole show.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree, SummerLove.

It's made no sense.......... well he's a heel so it wouldn't. 

It took me about an hour to watch this show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Actually wasn't bad episode of Raw. Almost didn't even realize it was 3 hours. Only bad parts of show, were those constant replays.

Not just the HHH-Lesnar promo, but it was basically like "Here's what happened before the commercial break" then w/e happens for next 6-7 minutes, then "before we go to commercial break, here's what happened 10 minutes ago"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"IF" WWE can deliver every week a really good solid fun 20 minute match like they did with Sheamus vs Bryan, i'll be a happy camper


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Excellent point.


Antibiotics, yo. Just sayin.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly thought Ryback was coming out against Heath Slater.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Good show but the Punk promo at the beginning was stupid


as did i, it wasnt that good


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if WWE is soaking in Punk's controversy or he needs to calm down, but his opening promo to King gave me goosebumps. :cool2

What made this show for me thou was AJ, DB, and Sheamus = GOLD. (Y)


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk needs to get more ruthless towards Cena for taking the spotlight next week. Not just Rock.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Apart from awesome Daniel Bryan segments. Fail!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What was wrong with the promo to open the show? Or was it just the first guy said it sucked so everybody piggy backed his opinion as to not dare try to oppose it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What was wrong with the promo to open the show? Or was it just the first guy said it sucked so everybody piggy backed his opinion as to not dare try to oppose it?


Just blind Punk hatred... much like those that can't admit when Cena gives an actual good promo or match out of blind hate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What was wrong with the promo to open the show? Or was it just the first guy said it sucked so everybody piggy backed his opinion as to not dare try to oppose it?


I liked it, but his commentary was a bit uneasy imo. Was trying to figure if he was playing off a character shift, but his facial expressions were hard to read. Then what really threw me off was how he was coming off towards AJ, so can't really tell where his character is going just yet.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

D-Bry and Punk were really the only reasons to watch. Seems like I'll be skipping any WWE shows again and just watch whatever those two are doing on youtube.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What was wrong with the promo to open the show? Or was it just the first guy said it sucked so everybody piggy backed his opinion as to not dare try to oppose it?


It did not make sense. Punk said Rock came and acted like he didn't even exist when in actuality, Rock came out and treated Daniel Bryan like nothing and called Punk "the best in the world," and said he was there to talk to Punk, not bryan, and said Punk would kick ass, etc etc. It was bullshit reasoning for attacking Rock and I hope he comes out next week and gives more reason than that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> It did not make sense. Punk said Rock came and acted like he didn't even exist when in actuality, Rock came out and treated Daniel Bryan like nothing and called Punk "the best in the world," and said he was there to talk to Punk, not bryan, and said Punk would kick ass, etc etc. It was bullshit reasoning for attacking Rock and I hope he comes out next week and gives more reason than that.


Bingo. But he's a heel, so it's what you expect. His dearest fans don't want to believe it, but he's heel. They think he's some sort of tweener. Or whatever that means.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punk's opening promo was a little bit ass backwards, but I enjoyed him owning Lawler.... his commentary and owning Lawler was great too, but his facial expressions seems a bit... IDK... You dont know what to expect with Punk these days.. I think thats good


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What was wrong with the promo to open the show? Or was it just the first guy said it sucked so everybody piggy backed his opinion as to not dare try to oppose it?


There was blind hate for it from some. 

But it did not make full sense. He said the Rock showed no respect, but last week Rock said Punk would "kick ass like I know you can". He went on a tyrade against Rock, which is fine as they will feud, but he did not mention Cena being the one for the past months overshadowing him. He needed to have Cena as a main focus too.

The ending though shows us he is obviously becoming a full heel.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong at all with the opening promo. Wasnt bad at all IMO, but wasnt any good either.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd also like to add that I called Bryan taking Rorshach tests before it happened 



zkorejo said:


> Nothing wrong at all with the opening promo. Wasnt bad at all IMO, but wasnt any good either.


If you're implying it wasn't any good, there was obviously something wrong with it to make it that way.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wonder who Triple H will be facing at Summerslam unk2


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Just in case anyone didn't watch RAW last week or tonight, here's what happened between Lesnar and HHH at RAW 1000.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, this show made me love owning a PVR. I probably fast forwarded through at least half of it if not more.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Del Rio was especially bad on the mic tonight.


Yet they still continue to push this bland motherfucker.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How was it? 

I skipped most of tonight to go watch the Dark Knight Rises. FUCKING EH WHAT A MOVIE. So good.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

To me it wasnt that great of a show, tuned out after hour 2. Watched everything I missed and all of what happened could've been squeezed into a couple of hours.

You could tell when WWE was doing their filler shit. 

"Here's what happened at the beginning of the show and here's what happened 5 mins ago." I didnt know my memory was that damn short. Then the tout shit, I mean jeez.

To each his own, but come on. That show got a 5.5/10

I do give WWE props on that FUCKING AWESOME SummerSlam match preview with HHH/Lesnar and the moving graphics. I must be the only one who marks out for that.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk is playing the tweener role to perfection...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really do not want to watch the 2 hours I missed. I'll wait for someone to come out with a RAW in 5 minutes on YouTube or something :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully they cancel 3 hours. I love Raw but its just too much unless its a special episode.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

RAW was SOOO long it's unbelievable, they got confused with 5 hours or it's just me?

Punk, as expected whine and cry that he's not in the spotlight. So his new character is a delusional guy who wants all the attention but in reality, he's not good enough to get it. Same thing they did with him before the turn on Hardy with the MITB deal. Then you got the same nonsensical promo about how Rock steals his attention when in fact, EVERYBODY "stole" his attention lol, who's not? Rock, Cena, Show, Lesnar, HHH, AJ etc. The reality is, that nobody stole from him, they're just bigger than him. Like Big Show sarcastically said in the start of the promo when Punk asked him if he came out to steal his spotlight, Show: "That's not hard to do". But I can get this content in the context of his delusional new character. I also loved how Jerry Lawler told the truth in the last segment. King to Punk: "When it comes to The Rock, you couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it" :lmao awesome. Lawler was also better and bigger than Punk in every way possible when he was active in Memphis and after that, better worker, better mic worker, bigger star, bigger draw, better heel, better babyface, better announcer, everything, so that was another unrealistic point from Punk, but again, if that's part of his new character, fine. 

For the rest of LONG show:

Orton's return against Slater was awesome. It's about time and he looked in great condition.

Bryan's backstage skits with the doctor were great. Bryan did his best work there. 

Big Show/Cena was a great TV match, the Jericho tag match and Sheamus/Bryan were also good. 

That's it, RAW felt so empty I can't even believe that they're going 3 hours every week, this is unbearable already. Hopefully it ends in a few months. We can only hope.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

RAW 1001 was pretty weak IMO. The Vickie dancing, Sandow beating down Brodus, Santino/Del Rio, all the fucking Touts, Cena vs Show main eventing, all the damn HHH/Lesnar recaps, Show interrupting Punk's promo was just too much bullshit.

I did like Punk's promo(a little) and his commentary was great and conflicting(I think there's a meaning to that), and the Bryan/Sheamus match was great. Also liked the Jericho/Christian vs Miz/Ziggler tag match too. Bryan was great this episode too.

Thats it.....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

On behalf of Triple H here is his match preview for Summerslam


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

CM Punk: "Show me some respect!"

Scott Steiner: "Get mah baggs!"

They both sounded similar :lol


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> RAW was SOOO long it's unbelievable, they got confused with 5 hours or it's just me?
> 
> *Punk, as expected whine and cry that he's not in the spotlight. So his new character is a delusional guy who wants all the attention but in reality, he's not good enough to get it. Same thing they did with him before the turn on Hardy with the MITB deal. Then you got the same nonsensical promo about how Rock steals his attention when in fact, EVERYBODY "stole" his attention lol, who's not? Rock, Cena, Show, Lesnar, HHH, AJ etc. The reality is, that nobody stole from him, they're just bigger than him. Like Big Show sarcastically said in the start of the promo when Punk asked him if he came out to steal his spotlight, Show: "That's not hard to do". But I can get this content in the context of his delusional new character. I also loved how Jerry Lawler told the truth in the last segment. King to Punk: "When it comes to The Rock, you couldn't electrify a fish tank if you threw a toaster in it" :lmao awesome.*
> 
> ...


Lawler had the worst comebacks to Punk. Punk made so much sense against Lawler. I think Punk was great. He has every right to complain character wise... putting on the best matches, decent to great promos the last year, and yet boring ass Cena is still taking the spotlight... 

I think now though it's pretty a dead argument for the Punk haters who says Punk doesnt draw or get ratings since over the last 3 months his segments have been pretty high rated for some reason.... Actually, since 2012 he's had some good ratings for his segments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think after the non-stop pessimism we can all agree that Raw was better than we expected.

Considering most of you would rather cut off your own foot than watch (YET STILL WATCH, solid logic, rit?} the expectations were low.



> RAW was SOOO long it's unbelievable, they got confused with 5 hours or it's just me?


You can turn it off. :hb


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did they even say Shawn was going to be on the show next week?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did they even say Shawn was going to be on the show next week?


Nah, I don't think so. Is next week his appreciation RAW?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> I think after the non-stop pessimism we can all agree that Raw was better than we expected.


I was actually really happy with the show. When you add the three matches of Sheamus/Bryan, Jericho/Christian Vs. Ziggler/Miz & Show/Cena together, we had what, forty-five minutes of quality wrestling? Plus the Orton comeback match was fun, some of the D-Bry backstage stuff was fun. Even Santino/Del Rio was passable.

I thought it was better than RAW 1,000 honestly.

That being said, I don't like AJ as just the bland babyface business woman GM and I don't like Punk turning into just another cowardly heel that begs and pleads.

The thing that most people seem to complain about, commercials, replays, Tout, etc. Well I just get on my computer & check Twitter or whatever during that shit. Or read the thread here. So it's not a big deal.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Nah, I don't think so. Is next week his appreciation RAW?


Yep. http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-rawsupershow-sanantonio


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> I was actually really happy with the show. When you add the three matches of Sheamus/Bryan, Jericho/Christian Vs. Ziggler/Miz & Show/Cena together, we had what, forty-five minutes of quality wrestling? Plus the Orton comeback match was fun, some of the D-Bry backstage stuff was fun. Even Santino/Del Rio was passable.
> 
> I thought it was better than RAW 1,000 honestly.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed. Cena/Show tonight was about thirty times better than that awful cage match. And then Bryan/Sheamus was outstanding. Tag match was really solid as well.

The Bryan stuff was hilarious and the Punk promos were really solid too.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I think they only did local commercials for the HBK appreciation night. No idea why they didn't tell the audience Shawn is going to be there, and more importantly, they even said that Brock is going to be there live next week? Ridiculous move and especially now when they need everything to hold viewers for 3 hours.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

The only thing I didn't enjoy was the recaps but we had some decent promos, and most importantly, decent matches. 

We are always going to have some crap in the show but it was a solid start.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So, my torrent is 2:11:08... Does that mean there were 49 minutes of commercials? Because that's funny to me =P


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually thought it was about as good a three hour show as the WWE could put on this day and age. Is it ideal? Of course not. But at least it looks like we're going get some quality tv matches every week because of the need to fill time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So instead of having Punk cut an awesome anti-WWE "Cena taking up the spotlight" promo they just turn him into an arrogant guy who "demands respect"? Are you kidding me? Talk about wasted potential.

AJ as GM sucks. I want to see her old happy self and running around in skimpy outfits, not Super Serial in a frickin pantsuit. 

AW continues to completely suck all of Young & Tight's heat off them like a damn vacuum. Those guys were perfectly capable of drawing legit boo's from the audience a week or two after their debut, but now that they have this worthless douche scrotum hanging around them they get nothing.

The D-Bry/Doctor stuff was corny as all hell. They drove the "Yes!" thing into the ground two months ago and yet they are still cramming it down our throats.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> So instead of having Punk cut an awesome anti-WWE "Cena taking up the spotlight" promo they just turn him into an arrogant guy who "demands respect"? Are you kidding me? Talk about wasted potential.
> 
> AJ as GM sucks. I want to see her old happy self and running around in skimpy outfits, not Super Serial in a frickin pantsuit.
> 
> ...


U Mad? Come on man RAW is not going to be perfect ever, we should all know that by now.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

RAW was good, two good matches and a decent main event as well. Oh and did you know Lesnar was facing Triple H at SummerFest?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Can someone please post a recap of what went down last week between Triple H and Lesnar? I missed it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW Likes:*
-CM Punk and Big Show's promo in the opening segment. Punk brought up great points and made Lawler look the age that he really is. Tired of Big Show getting pushed though.

-Great Street Fight match with Sheamus/Daniel Bryan. Why didn't we see this back at Wrestlemania? 

-Daniel Bryan was gold all night. He basically took up about 40 minutes with all his segments combined. Great to see him kick Little Jimmy out of the ring too. I feel weird for typing that.

-Randy Orton looking in shape (2008-09 mode) against Heath Slater. It took him to have a suspension to shave.

-Damien Sandow beating up Brodus Clay.

-Good tag match with Jericho/Christian vs Ziggler/Miz. Did Ziggler botched when he jumped over Christian? Lawler was ripping him on commentary right after that. I thought the commentators are supposed to protect botches. 

*Dislikes:*
-WWE Title Match will be a triple threat match with the boring Big Show. Tired of him getting pushed.

-AW's remark comparing Titus O'Neil to Kobe Bryant in Colorado. 

-Where is the Tyson Kidd/Tensai feud going?

-Too many Triple H/Brock Lesnar recaps. Are they really having a match at Summerslam? Enough already.

-RAW expanded to 3 hours and still no Divas match. Why are they in the company for?

Decent show but I still dread the 3-hour format for the upcoming future.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought this Raw was pretty good, but like we all feared they are not using that third hour properly. The constant recapping was just dreadful. THREE times they had to play that Lesnar vs Triple H promo. Hell, they even replayed that damn thing where Trips got his arm "broken." And a month old clip of Tyson Kidd beating Tensai, clips from Raw 1000, clips from Smackdown, clips from earlier in the night! It is just awful. I don't mind the Tout thing as much, but spare me the recaps.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cenas run in was awful.. lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena seriously needs to work on his fake punching. They seriously were bad punches.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think he just ran past, and missed the mark as Show fell against the ropes but it did look comical..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Tell me about the fire before the show please, was that real?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

RFalcao said:


> Tell me about the fire before the show please, was that real?


Yeah it would appear so just a fault in pyro testing before the show started .


Oh and marked out for the return of The Viper baby!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

So Punk has gone from an actual star to generic heel #3847754895. 

Bryan was the star of this show , excellent segments and a ppv quality match with Sheamus. These two may have the best chemistry in the WWE right now.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Am I bad person for finding the fire fucking hilarious


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i got through this show in under an hour. it was a pretty good show. i guess 3 hours doesnt mean raw is gonna be bloated, it means its going to be a normal show pretty much, but spaced out better and not rushed.

main example of this is the del rio squash match, normally this would last less than a minute and come off as a totally pointless waste of time, however this was actually watchable. if this idea continues it will be a good show.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

it was good, they managed to make 3 hours workable. What i didn't like was the many replays and how many times did they play the Brock/HHH hype video? You know they're really desperate when they show a replay of something that happened 4 weeks ago and had nothing to do with Sheamus' current match with Bryan.

I think AJ could do better, they should book her to make more crazy decisions and keep her in character, not turn her into another Eve. 

Bryan/Sheamus stole the show, and everything else Bryan did was the highlight of the show.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

God i hate AJ. Bryan was good but come on they are killing him. AJ is the Clarie of WWE i guess.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> So Punk has gone from an actual star to generic heel #3847754895.
> 
> Bryan was the star of this show , excellent segments and a ppv quality match with Sheamus. These two may have the best chemistry in the WWE right now.


Isn't Punk doing what he did last year and everyone loved him for it? (Not everyone)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Which clown always rate this thread with one star?

Pretty entertaining show. Bryan again with the most screentime and a 4* TV Match. (Y)


----------



## oompa_loompa (Jul 29, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Isn't Punk doing what he did last year and everyone loved him for it? (Not everyone)


He ran out of material this time......

"Duuuuuuwaaaaaaayne......."

"Tooth fairy...."

His bag of Rocky disses pretty much starts and ends there.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Poor episode. Thought the opening segment was weak and they missed a great opportunity to do something great with Punk after last week. Instead of having Show and Cena come out, just give him 20 minutes to cut a promo. I also HATED AJ as GM and I'm not sure I can cope with seeing her in this role every fucking week. Highlight was of course Daniel Bryan, who is just great at everything he does.

Not sure what it seemed like watching live, since I fast-forwarded through it this morning, but even so 3-hours seemed like a long, LONG show and not in a good way.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Isn't Punk doing what he did last year and everyone loved him for it? (Not everyone)


That was when he was an actual underdog, now he's just a whiny brat.


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Commentary tonight was absolutely abysmal - I know some of it was presumably to reinforce Punk's point about Lawler (although he's always terrible), but with the three hours just highlighted how unentertaining the commentary are and how they just constantly spew out random crap. Hopefully Punk owning Lawler will lead to him being replaced.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> So Punk has gone from an actual star to generic heel #3847754895.


Wrong. Did you see him insulting and attacking the audience and babyfaces only? Did you see him act like a complete coward?

For now, Punk is neither a face, nor a heel. He doesn't want to make anyone suffer for no reason, but he doesn't cater to the WWE universe too. 

He's a frustrated guy that does what he thinks is best for himself, for the business, and for the WWE championship and I'm loving it. This makes him so much more of a believable character.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I watched the first 20 minutes of RAW this week and that was it. I wasn't going to stay up until 4 in the morning watching adverts and recaps of last week, with a few totally unforgettable matches thrown in there too. Punk/Cena/Show triple threat match for Summerslam isn't anything to look forward too, although if Punk turns full on heel by the time it rolls around it might give me more of an incentive to tune in, but other than that I am not interested in the slightest. I'm interested to see how they are going to handle weekly 3 hour RAW going into the future, because they were barely managing to fill 2 hour shows with entertaining segments.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought it was a good show. Let's be brutally honest here, nothing was going to be as good as last week. But I think they did a pretty good job this week, really.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Isn't Punk doing what he did last year and everyone loved him for it? (Not everyone)


Maybe, I just felt he had more passion and intesity in the stuff he was doing last year , in his opening promo I didn't get a feeling that it was genuine argument more like a whine from Punk , a justifide whine but still a whine and nobody cheers for whiny bitches.



AngeloAwesome said:


> Did you see him act like a complete coward?


I'd say interupting a #1 contenders match so he doesn't have a match at the PPV and saying "HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO ME" to the all powerful AJ , who looked like she was wearing her dad's suit to work is fairly cowardly in my book.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Those Bryan segments were amazing :lmao.

And ADR was great as usual. I enjoyed this weeks Raw.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The show was good. Nice to see Punk slowly and steadily turning heel.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'd say interupting a #1 contenders match so he doesn't have a match at the PPV and saying "HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO ME" to the all powerful AJ , who looked like she was wearing her dad's suit to work is fairly cowardly in my book.


Fairly cowardly yes, but not completely cowardly. He still has a point with the WWE champion not getting the spotlight he deserves.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't always been his biggest fan and certainly not one of his loyal fans on here, but Bryan carried this show. Absolutely and in the end it was pretty decent for all the exposure he received. Showing that he really does belong as a main guy, the match with Sheamus was about as good a TV match as you'll see. Sheamus did well too to be fair, he doesn't get enough credit for his ring work. Punk's promo at the start was good enough, thought he would be a tweener, but the ending showed that he's going to be just another cowardly heel, to be fair he is great at that but I was hoping for something different. Hearing him destroy Lawler's commentary was another highlight. Very decent show, but the amount of recaps seriously had me concerned about this 3 hour plan. Happy that we'll get more quality matches, but tough to sit through some of the filler.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Did you see him act like a complete coward?


Erm? Attacking Cena/Show from behind + Crying and bitching about a triple threat match = Cowardly heel reaction 100% of the time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Erm? Attacking Cena/Show from behind + Crying and bitching about a triple threat match = Cowardly heel reaction 100% of the time.


Yes. Agreed. People will still try and say their goal is for him to be a tweener, but tweeners don't act like that.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Erm? Attacking Cena/Show from behind + Crying and bitching about a triple threat match = Cowardly heel reaction 100% of the time.


Okay you guys got me. It was completely cowardly to do that. Sorry for fucking up.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Erm? Attacking Cena/Show from behind + Crying and bitching about a triple threat match = Cowardly heel reaction 100% of the time.



So was the Undertaker a cowardly heel when he did that and screamed "SHOW ME SOME RESPECT" in similar fashion to what Punk did? 

Punk seems like a guy on a mission to bring respect to himself and the WWE Championship and he reminds me more of a big evil Undertaker(without the destruction...yet) 

And they are subtle in making him right. I mean Big show interrupted him, Cena did, and AJ did. 

So he has a valid point, the "SHOW ME SOME RESPECT!" and "You're crazy, you're a bad GM" is all Punk.

It actually seems it could give him a vicious streak in order to get respect. Nothing he did, sounded cowardly to me. Especially walking out on the match saying "The winner is..no one..you're both losers.." 

He seems paranoid and with an edge to him, and a mean streak for being disrespected. THAT is now a cowardly heel.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw was Froot..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I missed Raw because I was checking out the Olympics and I crashed early last night. 

I'll try to check it out later today.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought that was a pretty mediocre RAW. I liked the db psychiatrist segments though. The motn for me was either db vs sheamus or y2j/christian vs miz/ziggler


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

YO MOMMA :lmao


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thought I'd give RAW a go this week, haven't really watched in a while but thought I'd check out how the three hour show was

For me it felt like a good to great 2 hour show stretched out over the 3 hours, way too many replays but the social media aspect wasn't as bad as I expected if I'm honest.

I like that Punk is starting to get his edge back and a potential feud with Rock excites me a lot, I liked the way he did his promo sat on the announce table, something totally different 

Daniel Bryan was absolute GOLD, just don't know what they are building him towards and where he fits in moving forwards 

Didn't hate AJ as GM but wasn't blown away by her either 

The one thing that annoyed me a lot on the show was all the replays of the Brock/HHH segment from last week, seemed a waste of a week of potential build for the match.

The hook for me next week is seeing how Punk develops so I will probably watch


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Seriously? I legitimately fell asleep while watching it because I was sick of ads every 10 minutes then recaps then touts I mean WTF they was recapping a fire that happened before RAW like 3 times and then the Lesnar/HHH thing 4 times. I got to about the Jericho tag match and fell asleep.

The opening was getting good with CM Punk then Big Show came out and I groaned big time. 2 good matches don't = great show or has WWE fucked your minds up that bad with the recent shows that you think anything is good now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Was not a bad Raw for 3 hours tbh, although if they do have a shitty Raw (which has a likely chance of happening), a lot of people are gonna tune out. Daniel Bryan made it for me, he's fucking on fire right now, his match, his facial expressions, his ability to cut a promo, I honestly see him in the main event for a long time, and eventually winning the WWE title.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? I legitimately fell asleep while watching it because I was sick of ads every 10 minutes then recaps then touts I mean WTF they was recapping a fire that happened before RAW like 3 times and then the Lesnar/HHH thing 4 times. I got to about the Jericho tag match and fell asleep.
> 
> The opening was getting good with CM Punk then Big Show came out and I groaned big time. 2 good matches don't = great show or has WWE fucked your minds up that bad with the recent shows that you think anything is good now.


I have to admit that there were to many recaps, and to many unnecessary time killings. 
there is no need for 3 hours (other than having more commercial breaks in between). 
but the show (without those unncesseray parts) were not that bad.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Maybe not everyone's a cynical smark who bitches about everything?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

The show was good last night why complain after the garbage we have seen in the last two months this was an refreshing change.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Daniel Bryan stole the show last night. He was far and away the highlight of what was a solid effort put forth by WWE on their first proper outing of a 3 hour Raw. Props to DB. I'm not his biggest fan but he entertained me more than anybody else and was great in every segment he had along with that fantastic match with Seamus to cap it all off. 

I knew this was going to be like deflating the hype balloon so to speak after last week so I was prepared to give them some leeway but I wasn't expecting things to be as meh as they were and that includes Punk who for all intents and purposes, underwhelmed imo. His promo wasn't bad by any means. In fact, it was good. But after what happened last week, good isn't going to cut it and I was left afterwards thinking to myself, is that it? Maybe it's on me for thinking that he had to come out and knock it out of the park this week. I don't know. But I don't think for one second that that promo and what happened at the end of the show were anything special. It's standard run of the mill triple threat booking, pedestrian almost and doesn't really have my interest at all. Unless something drastic happens it seems as though this is just another filler program for the WWE title, most likely until NOC when it will be Cena/Punk and things might get interesting again. 

Orton got a mega pop for his return and it was great to see him back. Great stuff and I look forward to seeing what they have in store for him at Summerslam since there isn't an obvious program on the table atm. 

No HHH/Brock was just so fucking stupid that I had to laugh. Way to capitalize on all that awesome momentum from last week guys by doing absolutely nothing at all. Great work on those video packages. It's just fucking stupid.

All in all a pretty meh Raw if I'm being honest and the 3 hour concept is just infinitely too long to hold my interest tbh. I won't even bother going into all the tout, recap and commercial BS. I just forward through it so it doesn't effect me. I really don't see this lasting though. They don't have the quality or the content to make it stick.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I know there were a lot of recaps, but I do think that they are necessary. You have three hours in which a new viewer could come in at any time or a regular viewer could tune in after missing a bit of the show. It's all about keeping all viewers on the same level as much as possible. It's a pain for the fans who have seen everything they're recapping, but if you don't like it, record the show and just fast forward through the recaps later. That's the only suggestion I could give you.

As for the show, I really liked it and I don't think that there should be a whole lot to complain about. I felt like the extended airtime really helped the matches and I felt that every match got the right amount of time and attention. The Sheamus/Bryan Street Fight was very good, the tag team match with Christian, Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler and The Miz was very good and despite how boring their feud has become, the main event between Big Show and John Cena was actually pretty good. That's three good matches on one RAW. I'm happy.

So far, I like the new format.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I was prepared to absolutely hate last nights show but I was pleasantly surprised. I expected WWE to phone it in like there was no tomorrow but they actually delivered a solid Raw. It was only slightly phoned in (the amount of recaps).

Ads I don't mind because they have to happen, but recaps don't and are just pointless filler for the most part.

I'll agree about the tag match though. I'm not sure how people rate TV tag matches like that so highly when they're pure formula and never change.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



The Mother Dragon said:


> The show was good last night why complain after the garbage we have seen in the last two months this was an refreshing change.


to be fair, i dont think he has said that everything was bad. it was just to many fill-ups and to many recaps.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT RECAPS REVIEW.

- Opening promo was stellar, with Punk justifying himself for his actions. Was hoping he'd kick Lawler in the face so he wouldn't have to commentate. Quite bizarre watching all the goons in this thread saying it was 'same old Punk' and 'borrrring', fucking idiots. Big Show and Cena ruined the segment though.

- AJ is doing a good job of GM so far. Her enunciation can be a little off-putting though, but it's only the first week and has already caused quite a stir.

- The amount of recaps was utterly disgusting. I know they have three hours to fill, but this was taking the piss. Showing the whole HHH-Lesnar segment (although cut up) not once, but TWICE. Fuck off.

- Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan was the best Raw match I've seen in months. It proves that Sheamus can hold his own if given the time, and Bryan...well, he's Bryan, most of his matches are top notch.

- That Rorscach test segment with DB was hilarious. The doctor did well in his card placing ha!

- Another cringeworthy 'deathly silent' moment ruined the end of the tag team match, when Ziggler attacked Jericho with the briefcase. Cue icy stare for 30 seconds and no response from commentators. That isn't suspenseful and evil, it's shit. Sort it out for fuck sake.

- 'YO MOMMA!' = Fucking LOL.

Overall, a good Raw. Not including the Raw1000 I think it's one of the best they've put out the last couple of months. The Recaps and adverts though were shocking, and will have to curb this if they want to keep three hours. However, they proved with the Sheamus-Bryan match that having the right amount of longer matches on the show could possibly mean they get away with it for the forseeable future.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



OhTHATJosh said:


> Maybe not everyone's a cynical smark who bitches about everything?


I went through RAW from May-July 2012 anyone who goes through that shit deserves to bitch a little. But like I said these shows have nothing on last years around this time.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



WTFWWE said:


> I went through RAW from May-July 2012 anyone who goes through that shit deserves to bitch a little. But like I said these shows have nothing on last years around this time.


There's a simple yet crazy solution to all of that. Stop watching.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed the show. Sheamus/Bryan was awesome and MOTYC if they went on for 10 more minutes. The tag match was awesome and Show/Cena was a good match and I can understand why they did it at least. If they can give me those 45 minutes of really good wrestling per show than I can live past the recaps a bit. Still though, the recaps were like the only bad thing on the show. The undercard got some time w/ Sandow/Clay, Kofi/Darren and the tag match. D-Bry was great all night. Really, really great.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I've come accustomed by the disgusting amount of adverts during the show anyway, so lucky I just DVR it and watch it the next day. But last nights Raw was pretty damn good.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



OhTHATJosh said:


> There's a simple yet crazy solution to all of that. Stop watching.


Why should I? Seriously STFU I watched through the terrible 2009 RAW's of the summer and stuck by I am not stopping because some bitchy smark is telling me to because he is sucking on WWE's nuts.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

The show wasn't bad. It was way too long and that's one thing that's putting me off from giving a fuck about next week. It feels like a chore watching it for that long.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, why did Cole apologise after the Titus-Kofi match? Was it for that Kobe Bryant remark?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I felt incredibly long and Drawn out. It had a lot of Daniel Bryan so I can see why the IWC thought it was good, but I didn't find it entertaining at all


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I thought it was very good. The three-hour extension is just a natural evolution for RAW and people just need to get over it. You don't like more ads, you don't like more recaps - okay, fine. I can understand that. But it is what it is. I get annoyed by commercials during other shows that I watch, too. TV shows aren't just there for your entertainment. They're there to entertain you while companies advertise their products. You're really watching commercials with breaks of what you actually want to see.

Anyway, back to RAW, Sheamus/Bryan was very good, the tag match was very good and the main event was pretty good despite it being Cena/Show again, so I see no reason to complain. Also, the Daniel Bryan and AJ Lee stuff was fun and all of the other matches got the right amount of time. I think WWE did a really good job with this. I can see the three hour thing working out.


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

So CM Punk can't electrify a fish tank even if he used a toaster? Haha, thank you King, as boring and annoying as you normally are, that was funny.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Randy seems to have aged about 5 years during his suspension.

Orton at Mania










Orton last night


----------



## Patient Spider (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Thought it was quite good, actually. Bit disappointed with the WWE title match announcement for SS but I'm looking forward to next week's show


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Was disapointed at the lack of beard from Orton , and he seems to be copying the Undertaker's haircut :lol .


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Just the parts with Bryan, Punk and the tag-team match.


----------



## Kofipls (Jul 23, 2012)

Somebody liked something you didn't!?!?!? How dare they?!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



OhTHATJosh said:


> There's a simple yet crazy solution to all of that. Stop watching.


My solution is even better. I wait until the next day and then watch it on DailyMotion (sometimes Youtube). No adverts and I can skip all the 'Did You Know?' crap, touts, boring entrances and John Cena promos.

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's show, though of course I watched the whole thing in about 45 minutes.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I actually liked everything about Raw last night, usually i can be a bit fussy but they pretty much nailed it for once.

If I had to nit pick though I would have to say the only thing that ruined it was the blasted recaps... they played 1 or 2 of them three times for no reason, we didnt even need to see the Brock or Triple H recap as both were not even on the show that week. And the roof on fire bit was played at most 4 times... the WWe trying to convince us that they fail at health and safety?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

There was too much time wasting and recapping. By the way, did you guys know there was a fire before the show?!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Yes, I liked it a lot. Get over it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton looked old and in worst shape. He ain't got no cuts.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Genuinly asking now, was the last time DBry won a match that triple threat against Punk & Kane before MITB? (his match with AJ doesn't count)


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

It was pretty lackluster and nothing from the show makes me want to watch next week. I was honestly disappointing in Punk's character development, I thought we might get something 'different' but he's just turned into standard heel which is worrying and boring. too much of AJ. 


Daniel Bryan was brilliant and carried the show, most of my feelings on this show hinged on Punk and I just felt he didn't say or do 'anything' captivating, he just whined. I would have preferred if he kicked the shit out of Lawler at the start of the show with a "_Punk has snapped_" type feeling and possibly trying to play up that he's got "nothing against Cena" which we all now would lead up to that moment were he would tear him apart later on.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

the show was good its just annoying replays how many times do they need to show us, vince must think we are all goldfish or something.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Any segments in particular I should catch on YouTube?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Just for some people who think it's an overrun, it's in WWE's contracted timeslot. They're not an 8-11 show, they're actualyl an 8-11:05 show. So technically speaking, an overrun would be anything past 11:06, right? Not too big on ratings, etc. but am I right?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Any segments in particular I should catch on YouTube?


Damien Sandow beating the fuck out of Brodus. Highlight of the night.

Asshole Punk is back, acting like a spoilt child, semi-shooting on the commentary skills of Lawler and Cole and generally not giving a fuck if anyone likes him.

I thought the very end could have been done better, though I did enjoy Punk saying 'You're a bad GM!' in the childish way he does sometimes.

Also enjoyed Punk patronising Cena in the backstage segment, including Cena's reaction as I expected him to break into his goofy fucking smile at any second, but he kept it straight.

I can't begin to imagine the torture of watching this with all the adverts, recaps and extra nonsense they fill it out with. But having watched it online this morning without all of that, in about 45 mins or so, I can only say that I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> the show was good its just annoying replays how many times do they need to show us, vince must think we are all goldfish or something.


This

The matches were awesome, the promos were awersome, the replays and plug ins did ruin it much but for what they did show was pretty good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I did fall asleep during the last half hour of the show. It felt really longer than usual with all those commercials in between.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought one of the bigger surprises for me was how much I didn't mind AJ as the GM. It was something that I thought was a bad joke and insanely stupid when it was announced and gave it a week to last. Now, though I don't know. I didn't mind it and even thought she was half way decent in the role. I realized when the show was over I didn't mind seeing AJ yesterday and that was the first time in a while that has happened. So I knew if that's the case she must be doing something decently. 

I don't get what they are doing with Punk at all. He came off like a whiny lameass, and having them stir Lawler out of his coma may be a good idea to liven up the commentary but it's a bad idea for CM Punk's character. Lawler will bury Punk on the table if given the chance, and Lawler was top 3 talkers in the history of wrestling. That's not exactly good for Punk's character.

Daniel Bryan is perfect in everything at the moment. Matches, speaking, acting, all of it.

Randy Orton looks about 45 years old and like a guy who sat on his ass and ate ice cream for the last 2 months.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I put a similar post in the Raw Discussion thread, but last night we got (in my opinion)...

1. Raw set randomnly catching fire :lol
2. Good opening promo by Punk
3. Del Rio vs Santino match that went longer than a minute at least (and apparently Ricardo Rodriguez said that the Raw set caught fire because of Del Rio's 'awsomeness' :lol )
4. Damien Sandow beating the shit out of fat fuck Funkasaurus
5. Very good Bryan vs Sheamus Streetfight match that went a decent length....didn't like the finish, but was entertained up until then.
6. Bryan being entertaining in general, I was legit laughing at some of his mic work and backstage stuff with the mental assessment (especially the ink blot test :lol )
7. Abraham Washington's Kobe Bryant reference :lol
8. Pretty good Jericho/Christian vs Ziggler/Miz match that again went a decent length.
9. Predictable and slow Cena vs Big Show match but some very funny commentary by CM Punk, and Punk even managed to get a couple of good lines out of Lawler.

I was fully expecting an awful show, especially with it being 3 hours, and I've also been very critical of WWE in recent weeks even saying that the Raw shows since just after Extreme Rules have been possibly even worse than mid 1990's Raw...but if you take the filler crap out of last night's show like the ads and 'Tout' and recaps of what happened last week and that kind of shit, it was still a good solid show and much better than we've been getting for a while now.

I'm still not confident that they can keep putting out good 3 hour shows going forward, but credit where credit's due, and all that.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

It was a good show, I don't see anything wrong other than several recaps of opening segment and HHH/Lesnar videos being played a couple of times (but even that was expected due to move to 3h every Monday night).


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate this Punk "turn", he's blatantly being fed to Cena.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



WTFWWE said:


> Why should I? Seriously STFU I watched through the terrible 2009 RAW's of the summer and stuck by I am not stopping because some bitchy smark is telling me to because he is sucking on WWE's nuts.


Congratulations! You watched in 2009 wooooo! Do you want a cookie? Just change the channel if you dont want to watch recaps. I actually really enjoy seeing the same recap 3 times. Probably because I know there are people like you who get their panties in a bunch. Get out of mom's basement and those recaps wont be so bad.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

PWTorch got it pretty spot on - "A solid 2 hour show stretched over 3 hours"


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Honestly, I think the only thing bringing it down at the moment is the amount of ads, recaps and Tout advertisements. The show itself is good, but you gotta go through like 15 minutes of ads and shit to actually watch it these days.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Anark said:


> My solution is even better. I wait until the next day and then watch it on DailyMotion (sometimes Youtube). No adverts and I can skip all the 'Did You Know?' crap, touts, boring entrances and John Cena promos.


This is what I do as well. I tuned in at the start, fully intending to watch the whole show, made it til Santino's entrance then switched channels. Tuned back in for the main event and I'll watch the rest on youtube today.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Randy seems to have aged about 5 years during his suspension.
> 
> Orton at Mania
> 
> ...


He's off the juice. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if he's going through a stressful period in his life, so that could also be part of it.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Last nights RAW was great IMO. And I hate to break it to all of you guys, but RAW has just as many commercials as most shows. Most shows go in between a quarter and a third of the time with commercials. Most nights WWE have about 35 minutes on a 2 hr show which is normal. Sure, social media and on screen adverts suck, and I'll give you that, they're annoting as hell. Recaps are a different story. You probably had about 10-12 recaps which is enough for a really good undercard match.

I still loved the show though. The fact that every match got time was great. I like everything about the show, really. 8.5/10.


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Any segments in particular I should catch on YouTube?


Bryan and the goat face segment made me laugh.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

Since today's standard of RAW is so low, when Raw gets just slightly entertaining, people tend to praise it as if it was an awesome show. 

As for yesterday's show, it was mehhhh...better than recent Raws but still boring.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/30/12 Discussion: WHY, PUNK, WHY?*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, major botch from Ziggler of all people.


Calling bullshit on this. Go back and watch it, Ziggler should have nailed it, he came down right over Christian's head and Christian no-sold it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Since today's standard of RAW is so low, when Raw gets just slightly entertaining, people tend to praise it as if it was an awesome show.


Yep. The overall product is so piss poor that anything mediocre to decent will be hyped up into something good to great. Shame really. The show itself wasn't horrible but it wasn't that good either. Was nearly falling asleep at times throughout, and it didn't make me want to tune in to Raw next week like the Raws did last summer.


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

I still can't believe that people continue to blame WWE for all of the ads, like they have any control over it.

I thought that Raw was fine for what it was. One thing that's for sure is that when there is a good main event you can expect 2-3 high quality TV matches a week. Maybe more if they give us better match-ups than Santino/ADR and Titus/Kofi for midcard matches.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



WTFWWE said:


> bitchy smark


Hmm...


Anyways, there was a lot to be pleased with from last night's show. Backstage segments, midcard focus and a wicked awesome match between Sheamus and Bryan. All three of those things are going to be needed in order to make 3 hours Raws a success.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The Santino/ADR thing was ridiculous. Absolute insanity. It was complete lazy ass formula kill 2 birds with 1 stone writing. It's very easy to see what they did there.

1. We need an ADR match where he buries the opponent to get over the fact that he thinks he's so great and won't even be competing unless it's for the title because he's tired of these 2nd rate opponents.

2. I know, lets make it against Santino. Then at the very least the kids will be entertained for 5 minutes and they'll get to see the cobra a couple of times and scream their heads off.

That is truly lazy ass writing. Somewhere in the back Steve Lombardi was screaming that's not the way you do a job people.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

It was okay. The thing I disliked the most is that they seemingly went to commercial break every 5-6 minutes. 

Funny enough, I thought the 2 really good lengthy wrestling matches last night(Sheamus vs. Bryan, and Christian/Y2J vs. Ziggler/Miz) made up for shitty repeat video packages and all the commercial breaks. 

Though, I wouldn't of made the main event match so long. They should of took about 5 minutes off that match and gave it to the tag team match. I'm not bitching that the main event match was long, because for the most part it should get a lot of time. But no Big Show match should ever go over 10 minutes long unless it's some type of hardcore match.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I watch it from youtube without ads and skip the recaps, making the show a hell of a lot better. I thought the show last night was very well done, and that's coming from someone like me who usually pissed all over the weekly raws. If they can keep up that quality every week then perhaps the 3 hours of raw might now be so bad. Hopefully we get more backstage segments with Bryan.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I watch the morning after and have a fast forward button. I am constantly satisfied with RAW... mostly.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

The Bryan segments
Bryan/Sheamus
AJ in suit
Randy Orton back
Punk's opening promo
Jericho is officially face again

That's it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

There were three ~15 minute matches, that were good, on free TV. Yeah, I'm not complaining.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

fiftyonepercent said:


> THREE HOURS and they still have to overun the show?!?!?!


It's not an overrun. It goes until 11:05 in the TV listings.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I watch the morning after and have a fast forward button. I am constantly satisfied with RAW... mostly.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cole apologized for what AW said? I don't think that aired in Canada(the apology).

And in Canada, we didn't get an overrun. It ended at 11:59pmEST


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*

I didn't think it was that bad. Once they ran all those recaps, I just switched the channel to the Olympics & King of the Hill. Outside of that, the show was actually watchable for me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: WTF you actually liked last nights show?*



The Rock Forever said:


> Hopefully we get more backstage segments with Bryan.


And funny people in general. More PTP backstage stuff would be great. Christian and Jericho too. Foley-esque hijinx with AJ would be cool as well.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Solid RAW. I enjoyed it. 

I loved the opening promo by Punk. Finally Punk has some attitude in him now. Oh and my goodness did that whole fire add that unpredictability factor to the show- anything can happen in the WWE.

I've warmed up AJ as GM. Honestly, I didn't expect for it to work out at all but damn she looks really good as GM and I don't mind her as GM. She played the role good. AJ in a suit? :yum

I like how Daniel Bryan is now the psycho and AJ is like completely normal now. Good to see Dolph Ziggler and Jericho getting even more personal. 

Honestly, what can I complain about? Well we had a three hour show and no Divas action. Then again, does anyone even care? It still doesn't take away from the fact that everyone would be saying "piss break" so who cares? At least they gave us something we cared about. Slater vs Orton! Man, Slater has great things going for him. I hope WWE ses their head and make a Orton/Slater feud. That will be the career defining moment for him.

All in all good RAW. I enjoyed the tag match a lot and the main event was good too. John Cena continues to prove why he is one of the bets in-ring workers in the business today. He and Show put on a really good match.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering why there was no pyro last night on RAW or why the set was dark this is why.








Also here's what happened between Triple H and Brock Lesnar on RAW 1000.







I will continue to keep you updated.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Show has been improving as he's received more mic time. I can't stand the guy but I was impressed by his wording and delivery in the Punk promo.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The recaps nearly killed me and I was in the building, so I can't even imagine how terrible they must have been for everyone else. Cena's "attack" on Show was so awful that I think I laughed for several minutes. What was the deal with that double arm flail toe touch anyway? Cena was epic in his awfulness last night. 

Bryan was gold, at least. I'm not always a fan, but the guy gets a ten for his performance. 

I'm still not sure why the WWE claimed they hadn't opened the doors yet when the fire happened, AND then included footage of fans sitting nearby when it happened. Seriously? They'd been letting people in for several minutes, so there were hundreds of people (or so) inside who had to be evacuated.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Eternity* said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering why there was no pyro last night on RAW or why the set was dark this is why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I watched the last two weeks of Raw and missed that.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Guess the last verbal exchange with AJ solidifies Punk's heel turn. Great, now we'll get generic chickenshit heel #389080825349054.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Guess the last verbal exchange with AJ solidifies Punk's heel turn. Great, now we'll get generic chickenshit heel #389080825349054.


No kidding... can we get a heel that's an actual force? When did it become an unwritten rule that all heels have to fall into that generic archetype? Can't we have some dominate heels that can win clean, which will make them that much more formidable. I remember how punk was at the end of W.M., it was awesome, how did we get here again?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't mind the recaps. It's literally 30 seconds of a recap. Just do something else for a minute. ~___~


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think CM Punk vs Big Show vs John Cena could actually be one fun triple threat. I actually want to see it. 

Triple H vs Lesnar has no momentum to it I find. It's only 3 weeks till Summerslam and this build has pretty much just been "Brock Lesnar doesn't want a fight. Triple H, Brock Lesnar is not going to succumb to the pressure just ton feed your ego. Your wife Stephanie. Your children. Ok, ok, Brock Lesnar will fight you." That's all this feud has really been for the past 3 months now. I see no reason why Brock shouldn't be on RAW for the next few weeks. All it takes to really build a big hype match is 3 weeks. Punk/Cena proved it last year and so too did Lesnar/Cena this year.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Posted in the wrong thread, apologies.

As an aside, I really want to see a recap segment within a recap. Sort of like when Big Show was interrupting Cody Rhodes matches with those recursive Wrestlemania replays.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Lastier said:


> Guess the last verbal exchange with AJ solidifies Punk's heel turn. Great, now we'll get generic chickenshit heel #389080825349054.


I'm not totally convinced there is not some Punk/AJ thing yet to come. That final scene was interesting to me. A Punk/AJ sign off with Cena in the ring, and yet Cena is off camera? Seems odd to me unless there is a build towards something.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*A very very good solid RAW.
I enjoyed every bit of it.

Especially Ortons return. HELL YEAH.*


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Brye said:


> I don't mind the recaps. It's literally 30 seconds of a recap. Just do something else for a minute. ~___~


That Triple H and Lesnar promo from last week's Raw 1000, that they played THREE TIMES, is most certainly not 30 seconds. 

And a lot of recaps add up. Instead of playing the same shit they could give us more backstage segments, or _something_ that's more entertaining than endless recaps. Three hours is already tough, but when they're not consistently holding your interest it is even tougher.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

DegenerateXX said:


> That Triple H and Lesnar promo from last week's Raw 1000, that they played THREE TIMES, is most certainly not 30 seconds.
> 
> And a lot of recaps add up. Instead of playing the same shit they could give us more backstage segments, or _something_ that's more entertaining than endless recaps. Three hours is already tough, but when they're not consistently holding your interest it is even tougher.


The recaps were pretty overkill, but just be happy it was not social media overkill like many thought it was gonna be, it was just normal Raw social media promotion for Raw nowadays anyway. I thought we were gonna see at least double the touts and tweets we saw.


----------



## F0XHOUND (Jul 25, 2012)

Overall a good RAW. I'm glad i watch RAW on the internet so i can skip all the recaps.
Oh, & Big Show is boring as ever. Punk & Cena at Summerslam? Yeah sure, sounds good. Punk, Cena & Big Show at Summerslam? FFS. :kenny


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> The recaps were pretty overkill, but just be happy it was not social media overkill like many thought it was gonna be, it was just normal Raw social media promotion for Raw nowadays anyway. I thought we were gonna see at least double the touts and tweets we saw.


Honestly, the social media stuff doesn't bother me as much, but probably because like you said, they don't bombard us with it as bad. I hope that they cool it with the recaps from now on. I can overlook it this week because they replayed a lot of Raw 1000 stuff which is understandable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The HHH/Brock feud is beyond moronic.

Brock whooped HHH's ass. HHH whines and moans to get a match. HHH/Steph make fun of Heyman until he agress to the match.

Brock has no reason to go to SummerSlam and "fight" HHH. He already kicked the shit out of him. They needed to have HHH do something TO BROCK to piss him off to get him into the match. That is a real feud, with both participants equally invested. Who really gives a shit about their match right now? Nobody!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> I think CM Punk vs Big Show vs John Cena could actually be one fun triple threat. I actually want to see it.


I agree, if only because over the years the one constant I have learned is to not bet against John Cena having a good PPV match. As much as it's trendy on-line to shit on him, call him a bad worker, say he's boring, bland, hokey, etc. the dude delivers on PPV more often than not.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

DegenerateXX said:


> Honestly, the social media stuff doesn't bother me as much, but probably because like you said, they don't bombard us with it as bad. I hope that they cool it with the recaps from now on. I can overlook it this week because they replayed a lot of Raw 1000 stuff which is understandable.


Yeah I think you hit the nail on the head about some of the recap overkill being because of RAW 1000, next week will be a better tell about if this will be the norm with the recaps or not. Let's hope not, cause it was the worst part of the show by far.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I agree, if only because over the years the one constant I have learned is to not bet against John Cena having a good PPV match. As much as it's trendy on-line to shit on him, call him a bad worker, say he's boring, bland, hokey, etc. the dude delivers on PPV more often than not.


I agree, Punk vs Cena was good, Punk vs Show was surprisingly good, so why can't Punk vs Show vs Cena be good? As long as Punk wins I am happy, I want him to hold the title till the rumble, will make him look stronger vs Rock.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a very good RAW. 
Punk was good tonight.
Bryan was horrible with his acting. And he jobs again. 
Why does ADR always destroy Santino?? 
Good to see Orton again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think you can consider the Bryan/Sheamus match as Bryan 'jobbing' as it made him look amazing.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

A.W. was great, fuck the haters!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Meh RAW overall.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really dislike every single thread just getting merged with the RAW thread, even when they don't necessarily have anything in common. Not everyone always wants to hunt through a hundred page thread to find if there posts have been moved. GRR!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Good parts of RAW: 

Bryan's dumping of AJ made her go nuts. Now AJ's dumping of Bryan made him go nuts.
Like the Bryan segments, especially the punt of Little Jimmy. Bryan/Sheamus was a great match.
Punk's opening promo was great... until the Show/Cena brigade dropped in.
AJ's playing the GM much better than she played the crazy chick down the stretch of that Bryan/Punk/AJ angle. Liking it.
AW and PTP = great.
Ziggler getting the upperhand on Jericho.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

What I *LOVED*;
Street fight between Sheamus and The Bryan... great match. They have chemistry togther. I always enjoy their matches.
Randy's RKO on Heath. Was slick!!
Punk's appearances.
Seeing Jericho and Christian team up like in 2003!

What I *DIDN'T ENJOY*;
Everything's left.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk seemed off with the shooting tonight proably because he isn't aloud to just go out there and state the clear cut truth the WWE has back logged him again and for months shoved Cena done are throats I don't see how Rock is the problem or just maybe playing face for too long really did destroy his edge.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally watched the beginning of Raw...Punk got no reaction during that promo and finally got booed pretty damn hard when he was the WWE Champion and that things should revolve around him. They were dead on everything he tried to say about the Rock. The tweener gimmick is problematic right now but we'll see if he make adjustments. He did punk out Lawler several times on commentary. 

Of course the real heel that shined was Daniel Bryan and I don't have to explain why. Everyone saw his show stealing performances by now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AJ/Cena/Punk/Show Segment = 6.5/10
Del Rio vs. Marella = 3/10
Bryan vs. Sheamus = 7.5/10
AJ/Bryan/Kingston/Truth Segment = 5/10
Kingston vs. O'Neil = 4/10
Orton vs. Slater = 9/10
Kidd vs. Tensai = 6/10
Christian/Jericho vs. Miz/Ziggler = 7/10
Cena vs. Show = 4.5/10

Overall = 6/10


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This RAW was beast; it far surpassed the 1000th episode. Good stuff WWE, they started (finally) to develop the midcard... Or so I hope. Tonight's segments give me hope. 

Small issue: Orton didn't return by attacking Sheamus and ADR, but instead by having a simple match with Slater.
And it wasn't even as the Legend Killer. 

Still, nice to see him back.

Again, very impressive RAW overall. The crowd was excellent, far better than the 1000th episode one.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> This RAW was beast; it far surpassed the 1000th episode. Good stuff WWE, they started (finally) to develop the midcard... Or so I hope. Tonight's segments give me hope.
> 
> Small issue: Orton didn't return by attacking Sheamus and ADR, but instead by having a simple match with Slater.
> And it wasn't even as the Legend Killer.
> ...


How the hell did it surpass Raw 1000? The only things I enjoyed about this Raw were CM Punk's opening promo, Sandow beating up Brodus Clay, and The Sheamus/Daniel Bryan street fight. Everything else pretty much sucked horribly. Especially that tout shit and the constant recaps.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> I don't think you can consider the Bryan/Sheamus match as Bryan 'jobbing' as it made him look amazing.


Not at all at all. High quality bout for TV standards and it ended after the Brogue Kick to steel steps. Good end to a good match. I was glad it went on for a good length of time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know wtf they are doing over at WWE...

Tweet us! Like us! Tout us! Shazam us! Jesus "social media overload fuckery" Christ ...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Don't know wtf they are doing over at WWE...
> 
> Tweet us! Like us! Tout us! Shazam us! Jesus "social media overload fuckery" Christ ...


Seriously, I don't mind the tweeting shit because that's over in a couple seconds usually, but why the hell do we need to watch fans touting their reactions? That shit is going to kill Raw.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> How the hell did it surpass Raw 1000? The only things I enjoyed about this Raw were CM Punk's opening promo, Sandow beating up Brodus Clay, and The Sheamus/Daniel Bryan street fight. Everything else pretty much sucked horribly. Especially that tout shit and the constant recaps.


It surpassed it because it was better, that is how it usually goes.

All-around good matches, even Show vs Cena was interesting. 

No cases of bad booking, interesting backstage segments and some spotlight on the midcard and its fledgling "feuds". 

Oh, pfft, I see the title of the thread: Recaps? You mean the three of them? Of course it has recaps when it was showing what happened at RAW 1000th AND what happened before RAW 1000th, since that RAW, being of special nature, temporarily stopped a lot of regular affairs. 

Again, this RAW was far more entertaining for me, compared to RAW 1000th if we look at it as a regular RAW AND if we look at it as a "milestone episode".


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> It surpassed it because it was better, that is how it usually goes.
> 
> All-around good matches, even Show vs Cena was interesting.
> 
> ...


No DX Reunion in Raw 1001, your argument is invalid... :cool2


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

CM Punk's "heel" turn has been butchered if you ask me. Well butchered may be a little harsh. Lets see where its going, but DAMN for the shit he did at Raw 1000 I expected much, much more. I expected a rant on the levels of his shoot a year ago, about how Cena has overshadowed him. As soon as he mentioned "Dwayne" and "movie star" I almost died. It seems as if they are gonna go down the same fucking route they did with Cena and Rock. God damn.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Raw was crap, again... Recaps, promo, adverts, twitter, recaps, adverts, tout, recaps, adverts, match, twitter, adverts, recaps, tout, adverts, match, recaps, twitter, promo, adverts, recaps, tout, adverts, match etc. etc. etc.

The social media obsession is just fucking cringeworthy, pathetic and embarrassing.

I honestly wonder if we'll ever see a genuine 7/10 Raw again. I mean a REAL 7/10 quality show, not a "well this is slightly better than the absolute dog shite we've had for the last few months so that makes it a great show" 7/10.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

BTNH said:


> CM Punk's "heel" turn has been butchered if you ask me. Well butchered may be a little harsh. Lets see where its going, but DAMN for the shit he did at Raw 1000 I expected much, much more. I expected a rant on the levels of his shoot a year ago, about how Cena has overshadowed him. As soon as he mentioned "Dwayne" and "movie star" I almost died. It seems as if they are gonna go down the same fucking route they did with Cena and Rock. God damn.


Shame too. Huge turn off for me. I do NOT want to see them feud over that shit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

just watched the beginning promo by Punk and King got everything he deserved.. I wish Big Slow wouldn't have interrupted him.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I enjoyed Raw this week, but I think that was solely down to Daniel Bryan proving yet again that he is WWE's MVP by being perfect in the ring, gold on the mic, and following through with this slightly ridiculous storyline like a pro. I also really enjoyed the tag team match, and Sandow beating the shit out of Clay.
However, WWE are really fucking up Punk's character and that needs to stop, and most importantly Jerry Lawler just needs to go. He is just fucking awful these days, and is pissing on the legacy of being one of the funniest colour commentators in the company's history when he was paired with JR.
6.5/10.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the longer Raw didn't mean extra entertainment, but extra filler shit. i've always wached every minute of Raw, but since time is precious and they are now padding the hell out of it I'm forced to fast forward. fast forwarding is a bad habit cuz once i start doing it for recaps, then i start doing it for wrestlers i don't care for and next thing i know i've skipped past literally half the show. 

anyway, i agree with the daniel bryan comment. he's the only good thing about the wwe right now. aj is cute to look at, but less interesting now that she's just a gm and acting sane. that could change of course, but i'm let down by cm punks tilt towards to heel side. it's like he's an in-betweener, but not saying anything entertaining or funny ever so he comes off a little unlikeable. his character completely sucks. he's basically the same guy minus entertainment value. where are the pipe-bombs? on commentary he was boring as fuck. i just read through some of the posts and lots of you really like punk's commentary? how was it entertaining in any way? daniel bryan really is the best thing going in the wwe.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the direction RAW has taken over the last few weeks, it´s a lot better than two years ago.

Every bigger character has an angle, they´re all more or less logically involved in different storylines.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jim Force said:


> I like the direction RAW has taken over the last few weeks, it´s a lot better than two years ago.
> 
> Every bigger character has an angle, they´re all more or less logically involved in different storylines.


A positive post about Raw.

I didn't think you people existed (Y)


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

3 hours is way too long.

I watched a 3 hour Raw in about 20 minutes, thats not a good sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just got done watching Raw. 

- The extra hour is adding elements that only serve to make the show feel like it is dragging or just flat out annoy me. They will recap anything and everything whether it happened last week, a month ago, or even a couple minutes ago. I'm talking huge bits of segments too. For example, did they really need to show AJ's announcement of the Big Show/Cena main event again? Can't you just say "Raw GM AJ made this match". And did they have to show the Lesnar/HHH video package twice? 

- I am starting to get really annoyed with how the WWE is working with the Yes Chants. How many segments do you need where somebody is yelling "Yes! Yes! Yes!" or "No! No! No!" at the top of their lungs? 

- Stop with the Social Media crap! PLEASE!!! If I hear Tout, Tweet, Trending, or "Make your voices heard!" one more Goddamn time, my head is going to explode! Fan interaction is important and everything, but for God's sake! Knock it the hell off! 

- And you know what is the worst part of having 3 hours of Raw? That's one more hour I have to listen to King & Cole....GAH!!!!

- Match wise, the only thing that really stood out to be was the good DB Vs. Sheamus match. That was fun. Everything else was pretty much par for the course or just plain boring. Haven't we seen Del Rio destroy Santino like 12 times this year alone? Orton's return didn't do much for me since I didn't really miss him. Oh and that rumor about Tyson Kidd "receiving a major push", let it now be known that receiving a major push equates to a win over a failed gimmick, becoming lunch meat for that gimmick, and then winning a match via decision reversal yet still getting destroyed by that failed gimmick. The Miz/Ziggler Vs. Jericho/Christian tag match was OK. Show Vs. Cena...look I've seen it 18 times and I've almost never liked it. This one was...better than usual for sure. 

- AJ as GM has immediately gone into the business of screwing over people she doesn't like...which is what every single boss since Vince McMahon in 98 has done. BORING! BORING! BORING! The DB Psychiatric evaluation was just an excuse for cheap gags that were far less painful than usual, so whatever. 

- News Flash: You can't sell Big Show as unstoppable and a guy that is a legit threat to Cena when he has never defeated Cena, ever. He isn't a monster if he loses all the time, OK? Also, once Cena has AA'd the guy through a table, calling attempting a bodyslam on him "The Impossible" is a bit much. 

- CM Punk was very good. I enjoyed the bit at the opening until Show & Cena came out. I loved him on commentary for the main event. His reasoning for attacking Rock was understandable and what we all expected. I didn't like the ending because whenever there is a draw in a multiman match, it ALWAYS results in a multiman being made so why does the heel keep doing that? Oh well. 

Overall, the show wasn't painful, but the 3 Hour format is going to cause some formatting problems if they don't learn how to execute it with less padding.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The extra hour every week is unnecessary. Sure, I can understand a 3 hour Raw on occasion when something special is going on like King of the Ring, the Raw before Wrestlemania, anniversary edition, etc. but the extra hour being tacked on every week just means more commercials and more recaps which is all we got from the 3rd hour this week. I think the 3rd hour idea is going to go away soon if this keeps up. I hope so.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*My thoughts on Raw 1001th episode*

Seriously, I never understand why some people here are so hard to get 

excited by a wrestling show. I already read people complaining how 

much Raw 1001th episode was a let down. They are going down the hill, 

they dropped the ball with Punk and such stuffs. Anyway, I am just 

igonoring all that, because everyone have their own opinions. 

Am not saying last episode of Raw was anything phenomenal, but it was 

not bad nonethless. 


*-CM Punk's opening promo.* Yeah, this was something I was waiting for, 

all the week. Many said, Punk was not booked properly last week. 

There was no big heel turn, no new stable or anything. Well, that 

promo made every sense in the world, to me. I could relate to that 

promo so well, because everything he said, was absoutely true. He was 

being overshadowed by the likes of Cena and hell, even Big Show.! 

Now, thats really something to say. Punk's take on Lawler was pretty 

accurate too. King sucked last week. I ate up almost every word of 

Punk's promo. I hope he keeps up with this attitude and hope WWE 

champion will be in his focus from now on. Am a huge Rock mark, but 

even me felt like supporting Punk in this case. The Rock just came 

outta nowhere and got a title match at Royal Rumble. Dint make much 

sense there. And I cant wait how The Rock gonna hit back on Punk and 

it's gonna be a much better feud than Cena-Rock, I guess.
Big Show interrupting him and all were usual stuff, but it was 

relevant too. And Cena coming all fired up was also good, because 

Cena showed some emotion other than being all goody goody cheered up 

goofball.
AJ, looked not so bad in that suit. Well, Eve looked much hotter 

though . The main event looks good.


*-Santino Marella vs Alberto Del Rio.* - Okay, another typical 

Marella/Del Rio match. It's time for Santino to change the stupid 

cobra finisher. Maybe he could use it as a signature move. But as a 

finisher, its so cringeworthy. Anyway, Del Rio won the thing as 

usual. I liked his promo after that. He'l be competing only at 

Summerslam, made things a little better this time. Really hope 

something'l be come out of this time, in the Sheamus Del Rio feud. 

Del Rio should win the title this time. 


-I still dont understand why Vickie came out there to confront 

'funkaductyles' or whatever. And i kinda lold at that dance anyway. 

But they could have avoided all that and went straight with Damien. 

*Damien kicking Brodus clay*, felt so good.  Hope, they'l feud. Its 

high time, Brodus got his ass kicked like that and I dont think 

they'l let Sandow to get jobbed to Clay.

-Liked the *Rawactive match* concept. But, the match options made me laugh. All the options were pretty identical. But that doesnt matter, we got a good street fight anyway.! Both Sheamus nd Bryan showed intensity there.

-*Kofi/Titus *match was okay too. This feud is growing on me. 

-*Cena/Punk backstage* talk was okay. Atleast, Punk didnt change any drastic change in character.

-*Slater/Orton.* I pretty much marked for the Orton return. And he looked better too, oh, except for that mohawk kinda thing on his head :\. Other than that, he reminded me of the old Orton. And crowd was pretty hot for him. Good return.

-*Bryan/Psychiatrist *segments dint turn out to be bad either. Bryan did a great job there. But Kane randomly attacking on Bryan? He maybe still butthurt about the AJ issue!

-*Jericho and Christian reuniting!* Marked for this. The tag match was pretty good and the crowd really cheered for y2j. I was waiting for him to turn face and atlast it's safe to say that he's a face now.

-*Tensai/Kidd.* Hope it turns out to be something good for Kidd. Another victory over Tensai seems like they have something for Kidd.

-*The main event. Cena-Show.* Not a bad one. It was anothet typical run in and disqualfication; both are winners situation, for a triple threat. But its okay. Am looking forward to this match, come Summerslam.

Overall, the 1001the episode of Raw was above average. My rating: *7/10.*

Note: The worst thing about Raw going three hours, is the horrendous amount of RECAPS that we have to suffer. The Brock-Triple H-Heyman-Steph promo was shown for what, four times?? Its so tiring.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know how it was on US television, but in the UK Raw1000 and Raw10001 had no intro just the "WWE Then, Now, Forever" logo.

During backstage segments and other parts during the show I hear a new song being played which isn't Nickelback, but still no video package intro.

Any news?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> I don't know how it was on US television, but in the UK Raw1000 and Raw10001 had no intro just the "WWE Then, Now, Forever" logo.
> 
> During backstage segments and other parts during the show I hear a new song being played which isn't Nickelback, but still no video package intro.
> 
> Any news?


Same in the US no new opening, and they seem to have kept the Raw 1000 theme "Tonight is the Night" permanently.

Maybe they have not finished the new Raw opening to their liking yet? Or maybe cause of the fire they just decided to bypass it so they could open talking about the fire? IDK, but hopefully it will be there next week.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

the_quick_silver said:


> *My thoughts on Raw 1001th episode*
> 
> Seriously, I never understand why some people here are so hard to get
> 
> ...


the Rock beat the guy who has been ending PPVS all year long over John Cena and he beat him CLEAN in the most promoted match of the decade. Why wouldn't he get a title shot of his choice more than any MITB or Royal Rumble winner ever did? It makes alot of sense that his next match would be for the title or be in the Royal Rumble at least. He's not a full time guy and everyone who is ANYONE knows that. But it's reasonable enough for Punk to try to use a spotlight stealing flip on his character to explain why he did what he did. Of course it would of made MUCH more sense for him to go after Cena since he's the one that REALLY stole his spotlight since he won the title.


----------

